# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  تعقيبات على نقد السيد صقر لتحقيق أحمد شاكر لكتاب ( الشعر والشعراء )

## أبو قصي المنصور

*كنتُ قرأتُ المقالينِ اللذين صَدَّر بهما الشيخُ أحمدُ شاكر كتاب « الشعر والشعراءِ » لابن قتيبةَ . وهما مقالانِ كتبَهما السيد صقر ينتقدُ بهما تحقيقَه . فرأيتُه أنكرَ بعضَ الرِّواياتِ الصحيحةِ ، ولجَّ في نفيِها ، إما لمكانِ الإلْفِ ، والعادةِ من نفسِه ، وإما لأنَّه وجدَها في بعضِ الكتبِ على غيرِ ما هي عليهِ في كتابِ ابنِ قتيبةَ ، وخفِيَت عليهِ مواضعُها في الكتبِ الأخرَى . فكرِهتُ أن يتجرَّم دهرٌ ، فيعتقِدَ الناس كلَّ ما ذكرَه حقًّا . وقد تضيعُ النُّسَخ المخطوطةُ التي حفِظت لنا هذه الرِّواياتِ ، أو يعسُر على جمهورِ الناسِ الرجوعُ إليها . فذكرتُ منها بعضَ ما صادفتُ غيرَ مستقصٍ ، ولا مستوعبٍ :* 


*1-قالَ السيد صقر ( 1 / 10 ) :*
*( قال امرؤ القيس يصِف فرسًا :*
*كميت يزِل اللِّبدُ عن حال متنِه *** كما زلَّتِ الصفواءُ بالمتنزَّلِ*
*والصواب : ( بالمتنزِّل ) كما جاء في شرح المعلقات للتبريزي ص 41 ، والديوان 133 ) ا . هـ .* 


*قلتُ :*
*هذه الرِّواية التي خطَّأها روايةٌ ثابتةٌ صحيحةٌ رواها ابنُ قتيبةَ ( ت 276 هـ ) نفسُه في « كتاب المعاني الكبير 1 / 146 » ، ورواها أيضًا شيخُه أبو حاتمٍ السجستانيُّ ( ت 255 هـ ) في « المذكر والمؤنث 161 » ، وأبو منصور الأزهريُّ ( ت 370 هـ ) في « تهذيب اللغة 12 / 249 » . ويبعُد أن تكونَ مصحَّفةً في جميعِ هذه الكتبِ .*
*فهذا ما بلغَنا من الرِّوايةِ في ضبط هذه الكلمة . وهي صحيحةٌ في اللغةِ ؛ فقد وردَ في المعاجمِ أن ( تنزَّلَه ) مثلُ ( نزَّله ) ؛ فـ ( المتنزَّل ) إذن بمعنى ( المنزَّل ) ؛ وهو المطرُ .* 


*2-قال السيد صقر ( 1 / 10 ) :*
*( وقال الآخر :*
*أرأيت إن بكرت بليلٍ هامتي *** وخرجت منها باليًا أثوابي*
*...*
*وهو خطأ ، والصواب :*
*... *** وخرجت منها عاريًا أثوابي*
*... لأن الإنسان لا يخرج من الدنيا باليَ الأثواب ؛ بل يخرج منها عاريًا ) ا . هـ .* 


*قلتُ :*
*هذا ليس خطأ كما ذكرَ ؛ فقد رواها كذلك أبو عليّ القالي ( ت 356 هـ ) في « أماليه 2 / 279 » . ويمكنُ أن يُّخرَّج على وجهينِ ذكرَهما أبو عبيد البكريُّ ( ت 487 هـ ) في « اللآلي 2 / 922 » :*
*أحدُهما : أن الأكفانَ لا تكون إلا مما بلِيَ عادةً .*
*الآخر : أن يكون هذا مجازًا مرسَلاً عَلاقتُه المستقبليَّةُ ؛ أرادَ أنَّ مصيرَها للبِلى ، كما قالَ تعالى :  إني أراني أعصر خمرًا  ، وكما يقال : قتلتُ القتيلَ . و يشهدُ لهذه الروايةِ قولُ النابغة الجعدي :*
*أرأيت إن صرخت بليلٍ هامتي *** وخرجت منها باليًا أوصالي*
*وهو شاهدٌ للسماعِ ، لأنه اهتدمَ هذا البيتَ ؛ لم يغيِّر فيه إلا الكلمة الأخيرة ، وشاهدٌ للقياسِ ، لأن المرء لا تبلَى أوصالُه حالَ خروجه من الدنيا ؛ وإنما تبلَى بعد ذلك .* 


*3- قالَ السيد صقر ( 1 / 13 ) :*
*( كقول العباس بن مرداس السلمي :*
*وما كان بدرٌ ولا حابسٌ *** يفوقان مرداسَ في مجمعِ*
*وكذلك وردَ مرةً أخرَى ... ، وهو خطأ . والصواب : ( وما كان حصنٌ ولا حابسٌ ) [ ثم أخذ يعدِّد المصادر التي فيها هذه الرواية ] ) ا . هـ .* 


*قلت :*
*ما خطَّأه ليس خطأً ؛ فقد رواهُ كذلكَ ابنُ سعدٍ ( 230 هـ ) في « طبقاتِه 4 / 272 » ، ومسلمٌ ( ت 261 هـ ) في « صحيحه ، رقم 1060 » . وهو في « العقد الفريد 5 / 357 » لابن عبد ربه ( ت 328 هـ ) عن أبي حاتمٍ السجستانيِّ .*
*وله وجهٌ من النظرِ ؛ فإن عيينةَ هو ابن حصن بن حذيفة بن بدرٍ ؛ فـ ( بدرٌ ) جدُّه ؛ وإن كنت أرى أن الأرجحَ روايةُ ( حصن ) حتى يقابِلَ ( حابسًا ) ، و ( مرداسًا ) ، لأنهما أبوان ، وليسا جدَّينِ ؛ ولكن لا يجوز أن تُقدَّم رِوايةُ نسخةٍ على أخرَى إذا كانت الأولَى أوثقَ عند المحقِّق ، وكانتِ الرِّوايةُ التي فيها محتملةً مقبولةً . وللمحقِّق أن يعلِّق في الحاشية بما يشاءُ .* 


*4-قال السيد صقر ( 1 / 14 ) :*
*( وقدَّمتِ الأديمَ لراهشَيهِ *** وألفى قولها كذبًا ومينًا*
*هكذا جاء في الطبعتين : ( وقدَّمتِ الأديمَ ) . وهو خطأ . والصواب : ( وقدَّدتِ ) ) ا . هـ .* 


*قلتُ :*
*هذه الرِّواية ليست خطأ ؛ فهي رواية أبي زكرياءَ الفراءِ ( ت 207 هـ ) في « معاني القرآن 1 / 37 » ، وأبي عبيدةَ معمرِ بنِ المثنَّى ( ت 210 هـ ) في « الديباج 112 » ، وابنِ سلامٍ الجمَحيِّ ( ت 231 هـ ) في « طبقات فحول الشعراء 1 / 76 » ونقلَ كلامَه أبو عبيد الله المرزبانيُّ ( ت 384 هـ ) في « الموشح 15 » بهذه الرواية . وهي أيضًا روايةُ أبي بكرٍ الأنباريِّ ( ت 328 هـ ) في « الزاهر في معاني كلام الناسِ 1 / 157 » ، وقدامةَ بنِ جعفر ( ت 337 هـ ) في « نقد الشعر 182 » ، والجوهريِّ ( ت 393 هـ ) في « الصحاح 7 / 60 » ، و الشريفِ المرتضى ( ت 436 هـ ) في « أماليه 2 / 258 » ، و الزمخشريِّ ( ت 538 هـ ) في « المستقصى في أمثال العرب 1 / 243 » ، وغيرِهم .*
*وهذا البيتُ لعَديِّ بن زيد العِباديِّ ، يصِف فيه خبرَ جَذيمةَ الأبرشِ مع الزبَّاء عندما دعته إليها ، وأوهمتْه أنها ستتزوجُه ، وتَدينُ له ؛ فلما جاءَ ، غدرت به ، وقدَّمت الأديمَ ( وهو الجلد المدبوغ ) ؛ فجعلته تحت ذراعيه ، حتى لا يسيلَ الدمُ ، ثم قطعت راهشَيْهِ ( وهما عرقان في باطن الذراعِ تراهما ظاهرينِ ) حتى ماتَ .*
بل إنَّ رِواية ( قدَّمت ) أبلغُ من ( قدَّدت ) ؛ فهي تصوِّر جَذيمةَ وهو قادِمٌ إلى الزبَّاءِ يطمعُ أن تقدِّم له نفسَها ، ومُلكَها كما وعدته ؛ فإذا هي تقدِّمُ له الأديمَ ، لتقتلَه . وهذه مفارقةٌ بلاغيَّةٌ بديعيَّةٌ تعملُ على إبراز مفاصلِ الحدثِ ، ومقاطعِه ، ومواضعِ العجَب منه بأجلَى صورةٍ ؛ ألا ترى أن ذلك أشعرَك مقدار الخيبة ، والخُسْر اللذينِ مُنِِي بهما ، وأيُّ شيء أحاطَ به ، وكم من الآمال التي تحطَّمت دون أن ينالَها . ونظيرُ هذا اللون من البلاغة قوله تعالى :  إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلاً  ، وقوله :  هذا نزلهم يوم الدين  . 


أبو قصي فيصل المنصور

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هل الأستاذ سيد صقر المذكور هو د/السيد صقر أستاذ الفقه المقارن بالأزهر؟

----------


## ماجد الأسمري

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?p=7272

الرابط أعلاه ترجمة متينة للسيد احمد صقر أبدع في جمع مادتها الأديب الأستاذ / احمد الحازمي...وفقه الله..

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
"وهذا رأيي الذي رُبيت عليه واعتنقته طول حياتي: أن لي أن أنقد آراء الناس في حدود ما أستطيع من علم ، وأن لهم أن ينقدوا آرائي في حدود ما يستطيعون من علم"
هكذا تكلّم الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر، رحمه الله!
وما ذكره الفاضل أبو قصي من تعقّبات لنقدات السيد صقر ينمّ عن بصر حديد نافذ، وتقليب للنظر الناقد لكلام الكبار. وهو ممّا يحمَد عليه، ما دام "في حدود ما يستطيع مِن عِلم". وإنْ كنتُ أرى من اللائق أن يُلبِسها ثوبًا من التحفُّظ في اللفظ والتوقير في العبارة...
وهذا الشيخ أحمد شاكر يُقِرُّ للسيد بأنه أنفذ منه بصرًا بالشعر، ولا يذكره إلا بعبارات الاحترام؛ مع أنّ نقد الأستاذ صقر لو كان من غيره في غير تحقيق الشيخ، لاعتبِر نسفًا للتحقيق من أساسه!
وفي مقاله النقدي الأول لتحقيق "الشعر والشعراء"، قال السيد أحمد صقر:
"والقسم الثاني من أقسام الملاحظات يتعلق بالتحريف، وهو كثير جدا في ثنايا الكتاب"
فعلَّق الشيخ أحمد شاكر على هذا الكلام قائلا: "هذه دعوى عريضة "!
ولعلّها لم تكن بالعريضة...
وقد قال الفاضل أبو قصي: "فذكرتُ منها (الروايات) بعضَ ما صادفتُ غير مستقصٍ، ولا مستوعبٍ". ومن حق أي قارئ لكلامه أن يقول: "هذه دعوى عريضة!" لأنّها توحي بكثرة ما يقتضي الرد على "السيد" أو يحتمله؛ وهذا يحتاج إلى استقراء يسنده، وبراهين تؤيِّده...
أقول هذا تحفيزًا للفاضل أبي قصي على المضيّ قدمًا في استقصاء نظائر ما ذكره في تعقباته، لا اعتراضًا على صنيعه أو تثبيطًا لعزيمته...
أمّا ما تفضّل به من تعقُّبات، فلا بد قبل الخوض فيه من توضيح مسألتين أراهما جديرتين بالتأمّل:
1_ أهمّ ما انتقد به السيد تحقيق أحمد شاكر لكتاب "الشعر والشعراء" هو: اعتماده على طبعة دي غوية للكتاب، وتجاهله للمخطوطات، ثم تجاهله للفروق بين النسخ، وهي مثبتة في طبعة دي غوية.
2_ بعض ما صوّبه السيد لم يكن فيه رهينة للروايات، وإن صحَّت؛ بل صوّبه بترجيح الناقد المتبصِّر. وهذا من حق المحقق المتمكّن من الفن الذي صُنِّف فيه الكتاب، لا سيما إذا وجد في بعض نسخ المخطوط ما يسند مذهبه. وهذا المنهج اعتبره الشيخ أحمد شاكر تحكُّمًا وافتئاتًا من غير دليل مرجِّح...
وقد تأمّلت تعقيبات أخينا "المنصور"، في "حدود ما أستطيعه من عِلم"، فوجدت بعضها حريًّا بالتعقُّب. ومن ذلك:
** التعقيب رقم 3:
قال السيد أحمد صقر: "كما جاء في النسخ المخطوطة كلّها" (ص 13)
وهذه حجة له. وقد أخذ الشيخ شاكر بتصويبه هذا في الصفحة 748 من الطبعة الثانية. وهذا يعني إقراره بصواب ما ذهب إليه السيد.
وقولك "لا يجوز أن تُقدَّم رِوايةُ نسخةٍ على أخرَى إذا كانت الأولَى أوثقَ عند المحقِّق" لا يستقيم من وجهين:
_ أولهما: أن المحقق لم يطّلع على النسخ المخطوطة، بل اعتمد اعتمادًا كُلِّيًّا على طبعة دي غوية. وقد أشار السيد إلى هذا المعنى في مقاله النقدي، ولم يكذّبه الشيخ شاكر.
_ الثاني: أنّ التفضيل بين النسخ ليس ضابطه هذا الإطلاق الذي ذكرتَه، بل يخضع لمنهج محدّد يرتضيه المحقق ثم يلزمه. واستخدام نسخة من المخطوط وتقديمها على غيرها لا يخضع لعامل ثقة المحقق فحسب، بل لمقاييس أخرى، منها تاريخها، وكونها كاملة غير منقوص، ووضوح الخطّ...إلى آخره

** التعقيب رقم 1:
إحالتك على المصادر التي ذكرتَها لا تستقيم إلا إذا كان فيها ما يشير تلميحًا أو تصريحًا إلى ضبط "المتنزّل" بفتح الزاي. وفرقٌ بين الاستناد إلى المصدر، والاستناد إلى ضبط محقِّقه...

** التعقيب رقم 4:
قال السيد أحمد صقر: "وقد ذكر دي غوية: أنها جاءت كذلك في بعض النسخ، ولكن الأستاذ قد تركها أيضا" (ص 14)
وما دامت قد ذُكِرَت في بعض النسخ، فمن حق المحقق أن يختارها، ومن حق الناقد أن ينازعه في اختياره. ورواية "وقدَّمت الأديم" لا تستقيم إلا بشيء من التكلُّف...
وظني أن تخطئة السيد لهذه الرواية ليس نفيًا لورودها، وليس جهلاً منه لورودها بهذا اللفظ، وإنما هي تخطئة قائمة على اختيار نقدي. ولعله في هذا ينحو نحو أبي الوليد الوقّشي... 
** التعقيب رقم 2:
من الغريب أن يحيل السيد على أمالي القالي، مع أنّ الذي ورد فيها: "باليًا أثوابي"!
لكن الذي في "اللِّسان": "عاريًا أثوابي". ولعلّ السيد رجَّح هذه الرواية بناءً على استقامة المعنى بها. وفي توجيه "البكري" شيء من التكلُّف؛ لأن الأكفان ليست من أثواب الانسان في حياته الدنيا، وهي ليست ممّا بلي عادةً... وإذا تعارضت روايتان، وكان المهجور منهما لغرابة تركيبه، قوي الظن أنه هو هو الأصح، وأنّ المحفوظ المشهور طرأ عليه التحريف لينسجم مع مألوف الأساليب. والله أعلم.
وبعد،
"لا ينبغي أن ينسينا حديث المآخذ والأخطاء شكر الأستاذ السيد أحمد صقر على ما بذل في نقد كتاب "الشعر والشعراء من جهد عنيف، لا يُدرك كنهه ولا يعرف قدره إلا مَن زجَّ بنفسه في هذا المضمار"
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق...

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

وجدتُّ بعدَ أن أتممت هذا الحديثَ تعقيبين آخَرينِ ؛ فآثرتُ أن أوردَهما ، مذيِّلاً بذكر أصلينِ لا بدَّ من تقريرِهما حتى يكونَ الأمرُ بيِّنًا كلَّ التبيُّنِ .
فإن وجدَ أخونا الأديبُ الألمعيُّ الذكيُّ البيان " الواحديُّ " بعد الاستدراك الذي سأذكرُه - إن شاء الله - ما يضيفُه إلى تعقيبه السابق ، أو ما يحملُه على الرجوعِ عن بعضِ ما ذكرَ ، فعلَ . وذلك لكي أعودَ إليهما بالمناقشةِ معًا .


مع الشكرِ الصادقِ .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

5-قال السيد صقر ( 1 / 23 ) :
( واستنَّ فوق الحذارى القُلقُلان كما *** شكلُ الشُّنوف يُحاكى بالهيانيمِ
... وإذا كانت " ما " زائدة كما قال الأستاذ ، فلماذا ضبطَ " شكل " بضم اللام ؟ والصواب : " كما شكلِ " بكسر اللام ) ا . هـ .

قلتُ :
لم يفهم السيد صقر معنى الزيادة عند النحاة ؛ فأنكر على الشيخ شاكر أن يضبطَ ( شكل ) بالضمِّ ، معَ ادِّعائه زيادتَها ؛ كأنه يظنُّ أن الزائِدَ لا يكفُّ عن العملِ. وليس الأمر كذلك ؛ فإن " ما " قد تأتي بعد الكافِ ؛ فتكون زائدةً في المعنَى ،غيرَ كافَّةٍ عن العمل ؛ ومنه قول الشاعرِ :
وننصر مولانا ، ونعلم أنه *** كما الناسِ مجرومٌ عليه وجارمُ
وقد تأتي بعد الكافِ ؛ فتكون زائدةً في المعنَى ، كافَّةً عن العملِ ، ومهيئةً حرفَ الجرِّ للدخول على الجمل الاسمية ، أو الفعلية بعدَها ؛ ومنه قول الشاعرِ :
أخٌ ماجِدٌ لم يخزني يومَ مشهدٍ *** كما سيفُ عمرو لم تخنه مضاربُهْ
فالزيادةُ غيرُ الكفِّ ، وهي لا تقتضيه ، كما لا تدفعُه ، لأن الزيادةَ تتعلقُ بالمعنَى ، والكفّ يتعلق بالعمل .

6-قال السيد صقر ( ا / 27 ) :
( ودكين هو القائل :
...
وإن هو لم يُضْرِعْ عن اللؤمِ نفسَه *** فليس إلى حسن الثناء سبيل
قال الشيخ في شرحه : ( أصلُ الضَّرَعِ – بفتح الراء – الذل والتخشع ؛ يقال : ضرع له ، وإليه : استكان ، وخشعَ ؛ فالمراد هنا : إن لم يمنع نفسه عن اللؤم ، ويغلبها ) قلتُ [ القائل السيد صقر ] : والصواب : إن هو لم يَضرَح عن اللؤم نفسَه . جاء في اللسان ... " الضرح : التنحية . وقد ضرحَه : أي نحَّاه ، ودفعَه ) ا . هـ .

قلتُ :
بل الصواب ما ذكرَه الشيخُ شاكر . وأما ما ذكرَه السيد صقر يزعمُ أنه هو الصواب ، فمردود من ثلاثة أوجهٍ :
الأول : أنَّ لفظَ " الضَّرْح " لا يصلح في هذا الموضعِ ، لأن معناه عندَ التحقيقِ ليس التنحية كما نقلَ ؛ إذ التنحية إبعادُ الأشياء الكبيرة الجِرم برفقٍ ؛ و إنما ( الضَّرْح ) إبعادُ الأشياء الصغيرة الجِرم بعنفٍ ؛ فاللفظان يشتركان كما ترى في جنسِ ( الإبعاد ) ؛ ولكنهما يفترقانِ في ما وراءَه . يشهدُ لهذا قولُ الشاعرِ :
فلما أن أتين على أُضاخٍ *** ضرحْنَ حصاه أشتاتًا عِزِِينا
وقول الفرزدق :
كأنَّ نَجاء أرجلِهنَّ لمَّا *** ضرحْنَ المروَ يقتدحُ الشَّرارا
وقولُ صاحب ( العينِ ) – وقد أبانَ - : ( والضَّرْح : الرمي بالشيءِ ) ؛ فهو إذن بمعنى الرمي ، أو الطرحِ ، وليس بمعنى التنحية ، والدفعِ . والذي في ( اللسان ) منقولٌ عن ( الصحاح ) ، ولم يحسن صاحب ( الصحاح ) الإبانةَ عن المعنَى كما تستعملُه العربُ . ومتى ثبتَ هذا ، أوجب لنا العلمَ بأنه لا يقال : ( ضرح الإنسان نفسَه عن اللؤم ) ، كما لا يقال : ( رمَى الإنسان نفسَه عن اللؤم ) لا من جهة الحقيقة ، ولا من جهة المجاز .
الثاني : أنَّا لو صححنا رواية ( يضرَح ) كما رأى السيد صقر ، لكان المعنى: إذا المرء لم يجانب اللؤمَ ، لم يستطع أن ينال ثناء الناس عليه . وهذا معنًى قريبٌ باردٌ . وإنما أرادَ الشاعر : أنه إذا لم يهِنِ المرء نفسَه ، ويذلَّها ، ويصبِّرها عن مقارفة أسباب اللؤمِ ، لم يجِد له مثنيًا . وهذا معنًى معروفٌ عندَ العربِ ، منه قولُ الخنساء :
نهينُ النفوسَ ، وهونُ النفو *** سِ يومَ الكريهة أبقى لها
وقولُ الآخرِ :
أهينُ لهم نفسي لأكرمَها بهم *** ولن تكرم النفس التي لا تهينها
وقد أخذ دكينٌ بيتَه من قول السموءل ، أو عبد الملك الحارثي :
وإن هو لم يحمل على النفس ضيمَها *** فليس إلى حسن الثناء سبيلُ
وضيمُ النفس ، وإهانتها متقاربان . وفي هذا مرجِّح لرواية ( يُضرِع ) .
الثالث : أنَّ أبا بكر الدينوريّ ( ت 333 هـ ) روى هذا البيتَ في « المجالسة وجواهر العلم 4 / 316 » برواية ( يُضرِع ) . ويظاهرُه أيضًا ما رواه ابن قتيبة نفسُه في « عيون الأخبار 3 / 59 » ؛ فإنها فيه ( يصرع ) ؛ فلعله وقعَ في الحرفِ تصحيفٌ من النُسَّاخِ . وإنما كان ظهيرًا للرواية التي صححناها ، لأنه دال على أن الحرف الأخير لا يخرج عن أن يكون عينًا ، أو غينًا ؛ ولا سيَّما أن التقارب الذي بينَهما أدنى من التقارب بينهما وبين الحاء ؛ على أنه لم يروِ هذا اللفظَ بالحاءِ أحدٌ من العلماء في ما أعلمُ ؛ وإنما هو اجتهاد من السيد صقر رحمه الله .
وتفسير الشيخ شاكر لـ ( أضرع ) ليس مستقيمًا كلَّ الاستقامة ؛ فإنه ذكر أن ( الضَّرع ) الاستكانة ، والخشوع ، ثم عدل عن هذا في التفسير ؛ فقال : ( فالمراد هنا : إن لم يمنع نفسَه عن اللؤم ، ويغلبها ) . والصواب : ( إن لم يُذِلَّ نفسَه ، عن اللؤم ) أي : ( مباعدًا لها عن اللؤم ) كما تقدَّم . ويصدِّق ذلك قول العرب في المثل : ( الحمَّى أضرعتني لك ) ؛ أي : أذلّتني لك .

فهذه بعضُ التعقيبات على بعض نقَداتِه لم أستحِبَّ أن أطويَها ؛ يدفعُني إلى ذلك ما قاله السيد صقر : ( وإني على نهجي الذي انتهجتُ منذ أول كتابٍ نشرتُ ، أدعو النُقَّادَ إلى إظهاري على أوهامي فيها ، وتبيين ما دقَّ عن فهمي من معانيها ، أو ندَّ عن نظري من مبانيها ، وفاءً بحقِّ العلم عليهم ، وأداءً لحقّ النصيحة فيه ) .
والسيد صقر محقِّقٌ ثبت ، وقارئٌ ناقدٌ ؛ فإن يكن أخطأ ، فقد أخطأ مَن هو أعلمُ منه ، وإن أكن أصبتُ ، فقد أصابَ من هو أجهلُ منِّي . ولا أدَّعي الصوابَ في جميع ما ذكرتُ . وهذه القضايا التي نخوضُ فيها ليست مِلكًا له ، ولا لي ؛ وإنما هي مِلكٌ للأمّة كلِّها ، لكلِّ فردٍ من الحقِّ فيها مثلُ ما للآخَرِ .

وهنا أجدني محتاجًا إلى تقريرِ أصلينِ لا بدَّ منهما ، إليهما يئولُ جميعُ ما ذكرتُ :
الأصلُ الأوَّل :
إذا اختلفت رواياتُ النسَخِ ، فأيَّها يختار المحقِّقُ ؟
أيختارُ رواية النسخة التي يثِقُ بها ؟ وأقصِد الثقةَ التي أوجبَها له ما يُحتكَم إليه في مجال التحقيق من معاييرَ علمية صحيحة .
أم يختارُ الرِّواية التي يستحسنُها ذوقُه ، والتي ألِفَها ، واعتادَ قراءَتَها في جملة من المصادر ؟
لا ريبَ عندي أنّ عليه أن يختارَ رِواية النسخةِ التي يراها أوثقَ ، وأصحَّ ؛ وإن خالفت الشائعَ ، المألوفَ . وليسَ من حقِّه أن يحكِّم رأيَه في ذلكَ ، ولا أن يخرجَ عن الاعتداد بغيرِها إلا إذا كان غيرُها أشبهَ بأسلوب المؤلفِ ، وطريقةِ أهل عصره ، أو أعرفَ في استعمال الكتَّاب ، واصطلاحاتِ الفنونِ .
وذلكَ أنَّ عمَلَ المحقِّق ليس إخراجَ الكِتابِ على أصحِّ ما يراهُ هو ؛ أي : ليس عمُله الترجيحَ ؛ وإنما عمَلُه أن يخرج الكتابَ بالصورة التي أرادها مؤلفُه أيًّا كانت . ولا سبيلَ إلى ذلك عند اختلافِ النسَخِ إلا التعويلُ على أصحِّها في الجملة ، وأضبطِها ، وأدناها إلى عصر المؤلفِ ، من خلال تفحُّصِها ، وقراءتها قراءةً دقيقةً ، وغيرِ ذلك مما هو معلومٌ لدى المشتغلين بهذا الفنِّ .
ولا يلزَمُ أن تكونَ روايةُ المؤلِّف بعدَ هذا هي الرِّوايةَ التي يراها المحقِّق أصحَّ ؛ فقد تكونُ رِواية المؤلفِ رِوايةً مرجوحةً في نظرِه ، أو مخالفةً للكثيرِ المعروفِ ، ومع ذلك ، فلا يسوغُ له أن يختارَ غيرَها ، لأن هذا الكتابَ الذي يحقِّقه فوقَ كونِه أمانةً يجِب أداؤُها كما هي ، فهو وثيقةٌ ، وشاهدٌ على أشياءَ كثيرةٍ ، كمذهب المؤلف ، وأسلوبه ، وعادةِ عصره ، وما لا أحصيه ؛ فربَّ كلمةٍ يغيِّرها لا يأبه لها هي عند باحثٍ من الباحثينَ ذاتُ شأنٍ ، ويمكنُه أن يستنبطَ منها ما يستنبطُ . كما ترَى في احتجاجِ الشيخ أحمد شاكر في ( الرسالة ) للشافعيِّ بـ ( معاني ) ونحوِها مثبتةَ الياء في الرفع ، والجر ، على الجوازِ . ولو أجرَى الشيخ منهجَ الترجيحِ ، والحملِ على الشائع المعروفِ ، لغيَّر هذه الكلمةَ ، وحذفَ الياءَ ؛ فكانت تضيع علينا من جرَّاء ذلك هذه الفائدة اللغوية النادرة – وإن كنتُ أخالفُه في الاحتجاج بها لأمور أخرَى - .
ثمَّ إنَّ عِلْم الإنسانِ – وإنْ اجتهدَ - محدود ، واطِّلاعه – وإن حاولَ – ضيِّق ، ونظرهُ – وإن امتدَّ – قاصِرٌ ؛ فلعلّ ما اعتدَّه خطأً ، ثم أبطلَه ، يكون هو الصوابَ ، ولعلَّ ما رآه ضعيفًا ، فاستبعدَه ، يكونُ هو الرِّوايةَ التي اختارَها المصنِّف . وهذا المنهجُ – أعني منهجَ الإلحاد في التحقيق - حقيقٌ إن نحن أخذنا به أن يقضي على فريقٍ كبيرٍ من نوادر التراثِ ، ودقائقِه ، وأن يجعلَ كتبَه على صورةٍ واحدةٍ قد يتبيَّن من بعدُ لبعض الباحثينَ أنها غيرُ صحيحةٍ ، وأنَّ ما غيَّره المحقِّقون هو الصوابُ .
وأنا أذكرُ مثالينِ لهذا الإقدامِ على التغييرِ :
1-في ( شرح القصائد السبع 23 ) لأبي بكر الأنباريِّ تصرَف الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون في المتنِ اعتمادًا على فهمِه ؛ فأفسدَ المعنَى ، وقلبَه ؛ حيث قال المصنف : ( وقال : الأعراب يروون فيها ) ؛ فغيرَّها إلى ( يروونه ) غيرَ ملتفتٍ إلى النسختين المخطوطتين. وشتان ما هما ؛ فعلى الوجه الأول يكون المرادُ بهذا هو البيت الآتي ، وعلى الوجه الثاني يكون المرادُ بهذا هو البيت السابق . ويدلك على ذلك فوقَ دلالة هاتين النسختين ما في شرحِ المعلقات لأبي جعفر النحاس ، والخطيب التبريزيِّ . وكانَ الحقَّ أن يترُك ما في النسختين كما هو ، ويشير إلى رأيِه في الحاشية ، كما قال هو في « تحقيق النصوص ونشرها 48 » : ( فليس معنى تحقيق الكتاب أن نلتمس للأسلوب النازل أسلوبًا هو أعلى منه ، أو نُحِلّ كلمة صحيحة محلّ أخرى صحيحة بدعوى أن أولاهما أولى بمكانها ، أو أجمل ، وأوفق ...وقد يقال : كيف نترك ذلك الخطأ يشيع ؟ وكيف نعالجه ؟ فالجواب أن المحقِّق إن فطِن إلى شيء من ذلك الخطأ ، نبّه عليه في الحاشية ، أو في آخر الكتاب ، وبيَّن وجه الصواب فيه . وبذلك يحقق الأمانة ، ويؤدي واجب العلم ) .
2-في ( غريب الحديث 1 / 120 ) لإبراهيم الحربيِّ تصرفَ الناشرُ في روايةِ بيت امرئ القيس :
بصبحٍ ، وما الإصباح فيك بأمثلِ
فجعلَه ( منك ) ، وذكر في الحاشية أن الأصل ( فيك ) .
معَ أن رواية ( فيك ) رواها جملةٌ من العلماء ، كالسكري ، والأنباري ، والشنتمريِّ .

الأصلُ الثاني :
أن الروايات قد تتعدَّد ؛ فلا يوجِب ذلك القدحَ فيها ، وإبطالَها ؛ وإنما تكونُ كلُّها صحيحةً ، مقبولةً ما دامَ قد رواها العلماءُ الثقاتُ الذين كانوا في زمنِ الروايةِ ، وكانَ لها وجهٌ سائغٌ يجوز حملُها عليهِ . فإن عرض لامرئ رأيٌ في شيءٍ منها يقضي بالتخطئة ، فلا بدَّ له من أن يأتيَ ببرهانٍ يقدِّمه بين يديهِ ؛ وإلا كانَ كلامُه مطَّرحًا غيرَ مقبولٍ كائنًا من كانَ. وإن كانَ لديه ما يرجِّح روايةً على روايةٍ لأسبابٍ من النظرِ تبدو له ، فإنما حسبُه أن يقولَ : هذه الرواية أرجحُ من تلك ، ويذكر أسبابَه . فأما تخطئتها ، فتهوُّرٌ ، وخطَلٌ . وإن كنتُ أعذِر السيِّد صقرًا بأنَّه لم يطَّلع على الروايات الأخرَى في مواضعها . أقول هذا لعلمي بأنه كانَ أجلَّ من أن يخطِّئ شيئًا صحيحًا ثابتًا ، لما ذاعَ من علمِه ، وفضلهِ ، وغيرته على التراثِ ، جزاه الله على ذلك خيرًا .ولكنَّني أعجبُ ممن يركب المستحيلَ ، كي يبرِّئه من كلِّ ما يُتعقّب به عليه ، أو على غيره ، ويجعل لكلِّ تصرّف يعملُه حكمةً ومعنًى ، ولكلِّ خطوةٍ يخطوها غرضًا ومقصدًا ؛ فيكون أدرى بالسيد صقر من نفسِه حين دعا النقَّاد إلى أن يظهروه على أوهامه ، ويُبدوا عن ملاحظاتهِم في تحقيقاتِه ؛ ولكنَّ للاسم سلطانًا على القارئ يأخذ بحُجَز عقلِه عن الحقِّ ، واتباعِه ، وعن النظر في الأمور بالقسط . ورحمَ الله الرافعيَّ إذ يقول : ( ثم رأيت بعد أن عزمَ الله لي كتابة هذا المقال أن أتركه بغير توقيع ؛ وإن كنت أعلم أن أكثر من يقرءونه كذلك ، سيخرجون من خاتمته كما لو كانوا أميين لم يقرءوا فاتحته ؛ فإن الحكمة كلّها ، والمعرفة بجميع طبقاتها ، أصبحت في أحرف الأسماء ؛ فإن قيل : كتاب لفلان ... قلنا : أين يباع ؟ وإن كان من سقَط المتاع ) .

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

> قلتُ :
> لم يفهم السيد صقر معنى الزيادة عند النحاة ؛ فأنكر على الشيخ شاكر أن يضبطَ ( شكل ) بالضمِّ ، معَ ادِّعائه زيادتَها !!





> وأما ما ذكرَه السيد صقر يزعمُ أنه هو الصواب !!





> تصرَف الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون في المتنِ اعتمادًا على فهمِه ؛ فأفسدَ المعنَى ، وقلبَه !!


!!أيُّها الناقد الأديب: اكسُ ألفاظك حُلَّة من هذا الأدب!!
فحنانيك يا رجل ، ما هكذا تورد الإبل
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

أخي الكريم أبا قصي:
بصَّرني الله وإياك لطيف الحقائق، وهدانا إلى اكتناه خفيِّ الدقائق!
جوزيت على الجهد الذي بذلتَه!
قرأتُ ما سطرتَه بالتأنِّي الذي يقتضيه أيُّ كلام مسطور منشور، فخامرني شعور لم يَرُقْني، ولعلّه لن يسرّك. وبَوادي هذا الشعور كخفاياه، تجمعها أمنية واحدة: ليتك اكتفيت بتعقيباتك الأربع ولم تتكلَّف التسديس!
والتربيع قد يُقرَن بالتدوير، لكنه أهون من التسديس؛ وإن كان أهل التسبيح والتقديس، لا يؤمنون بتربيعٍ ولا بتسديس.
تُفَلُّ السُّيُوف البِيضُ وهْيَ صَوَارِمٌ --- ويَرْجِعُ صَدْرُ الرُّمْحِ والرُّمْحُ دِعِّيسُ
ولَوْلا أُناسٌ زيّنُوا بسعادةٍ --- لَمَا ضَرَّ تَرْبِيعٌ ولا سَرَّ تَسْدِيسُ
ولكنَّ في الأفلاك سِرَّ حُكومةٍ --- تَحَيَّرَ بَطْلَيموسُ فيها وإدريسُ!

وأراك رَميتَ (ولا أقول: ضرحتَ) أربعةً من أعلام العربية، وأنت في الجزيرة، بقلة الفهم وسوء الإبانة عن المعاني "كما تستعملها العرب"، وهم: الجوهريّ، وابن منظور، وأحمد شاكر، والسيد صقر! فجاءت تُهَمك بعدد فِجارات العرب، غير أننا لم نتبيَّن بعدُ هل أنت غالبٌ فيها أم مغلوب...
وأنت بهذا تكلّفتَ جسيما، وتجشَّمت عظيما.
والجواب على ما تفضَّلتَ به جاهز، وجهيزة حاضرة؛ لكنَّ قلمي الآن مقيَّدٌ بديونٍ اختارته، مُثْقلٌ بأشغال عرته. وأنت تعلم أنَّ قضاء الدَّين براءة للذِّمَّة، وأنّ أداء الواجبات في وقتها من علامات الهِمَّة. ولأولئك الأعلام –رحمهم الله- عليّ دُيون، ولك عليَّ ديون أخرى. ومذهبي في ديونهم إيجاب العمل برِبا الفضل، وفي ديونك تجويز الأخذ بربا النسيئة.
وربما كان بعض الأحباب في مجلسنا هذا عاتبًا عليَّ لتأخُّري عن جوابه، وديونهم عليَّ ليست مِن جنس ديونك؛ بيد أنّني أجد لنفسي عذرًا في ثقتي بأنّ الأخ الحق هو من التمس لك الأعذار...
فصبرًا إلى أن يخفّ العبء ويصفو الذِّهن... ولا أدري كم ستدوم مدة انشغالي؟ وغالب ظنّي أنّها أطول مِن أُحاد، وأقصر مِن سداس...
واعلمْ أنني إلى تحرير الخطاب، أشدُّ شوقًا منك إلى تلاوة الجواب.
نحن أدرى وقد سألنا بنجدٍ --- أطويلٌ طريقنا؟ أم يَطُولُ؟
وكثيرٌ مِن السّؤال اشتياقٌ --- وكثيرٌ مِن رَدِّه تعليلُ

جمعني الله وإياك على الرشد والسداد، وجنَّبنا الخطل والفساد.

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

> !!أيُّها الناقد الأديب: اكسُ ألفاظك حُلَّة من هذا الأدب!!
> فحنانيك يا رجل ، ما هكذا تورد الإبل
> وجزاكم الله خيرًا


*هذه الألفاظ ، وما جرَى بسبيلِها على أربعة أنحاء :*
*الأول : لفظٌ لا ذمَّ فيه ، ولا حمدَ ، كـ ( ادَّعى ) ، و ( زعمَ ) ؛ إذ يطلقان على القول الذي يروِيه ناقلُه كما بلغَه غيرَ متحمِّلٍ تبعتَه . وهو قولٌ قد يكونُ حقًّا ، وقد يكونُ باطلاً . ومما يدل على ذلك في ( زعمَ ) قولُ المسيَّب بن علس الشاعر الجاهلي يمدحُ القعقاع بنَ معبدٍ :*
*ولذلكم زعمت تميمٌ أنه *** أهل السماحة ، والندى ، والباعِ*
*ولو كانَ الزَّعمُ لا يكونُ إلا باطلاً ، لاستحالَ مديحُه هذا هِجاءً ، لأنه جعلَ ما يذكرُه الناسُ من خلاله الصالحات باطلاً .*
*وقولُ الجميح الأسديّ يهجو بني عامرٍ :*
*أنتم بنو المرأة التي زعم النـ *** ناسُ عليها في الغيِّ ما زعموا*
*ولو كان الزعمُ لا يكون إلا باطلاً ، لكانَ هجاؤُه هذا مدحًا ؛ إذ جعلَ قذفَ الناس لأمهم باطلاً .*
*فهذا النحوُ جائِزٌ بلا شكّ .*
*الثاني : لفظٌ فيه ذمٌّ لوصفٍ من الأوصافِ ، كقولِك : ( وهذا الفعلُ قبيحٌ ) أو ( وهذا القولُ قولُ من لا عِلمَ له ) . وهذا النحوُ جائزٌ أيضًا . وهو ذائِعٌ في كلامِ كثير من أهل العلم .*
*الثالث : لفظٌ فيه ذمّ لمعيَّن من الناسِ في مسألةٍ مقيَّدةٍ ، كقولك : ( لم يفهم فلان هذه المسألة ) ، و ( أفسد فلان هذا المعنى ) . وهذا النحوُ جائزٌ عندي بلا جدالٍ ، لأنَّ فيه بيانًا للعلمِ لا يكونُ إلا من هذا الوجه . فـ ( أفسد ) ، و ( لم يفهم ) من شكل ( أخطأ ) ، و ( صحَّف ) ، لأن الخطأ وصفٌ عارِضٌ متعلِّقٌ بأمرٍ مَّا ، كعدمِ الفَهم ، أو الإفسادِ . وقد أستطيعُ أن أختار لفظَ ( أخطأ ) في بعض المواضعِ ؛ ولكنه يستحيلُ عليَّ أن أطردَ هذا اللفظَ في كلِّ موضعٍ ، لأنَّ لكلٍّ من هذه الألفاظ دلالةً لا تقومُ بها للأخرَى . فإما أن أعطيَ المعنَى حقَّه . وهو ما يوجِبُه عليَّ القيامُ بالقسطِ ، وأداء حقِّ العلم ؛ وإن كانَ فيه غضبُ كثيرٍ من الناسِ ، وكان فيه مَدخلٌ لقرحى القلوبِ ، معاوِدي الأفنادِ – كما قال الحماسيُّ - . وإما أن أراوغَ ، وأخادعَ ، وأبدي خلافَ ما أُجِنُّ ؛ وإن كان في هذا ضياعٌ للعلم . وهذا ما لا أستطيعُه أيضًا . وإما أن أسكتَ عن إبداء ما لديَّ ، وأظلُّ أكتمُه في صدري . وتلك لعمري خطةٌ شنعاءُ . وقد قرأتُ قبل قليلٍ في ( طبقات فحول الشعراء 2 / 611 الحاشية ) كلامًا لمحمود شاكر هذا نصُّه : ( وقد أساء الجاحظ وثعلب غاية الإساءة ، وأفسدا شعر العرب وكلامهم في شرح هذا البيت – ثم نقل كلام ثعلب ، وقال بعقِبه – وهو كلام مظلم خسيس ينبغي أن يُنزّه عنه مثل هذا الشعر ) . فهل قلَّ أدبُ محمود شاكر في قوله هذا ؟*
*الرابع : لفظٌ فيه ذمٌّ مطلَقٌ لمعيَّن من الناس ، كقولِك : ( فلان كذاب ) ، أو ( سيئ الفهم ) ، أو ( لِصّ كتب ) . وهذا النحوُ قد يقعُ فيه الخلافُ ، وتختصم فيه الأنظار . ورأيي أنَّه متَى كانَ ضررُ هذا المتصِف بهذا الوصفِ متعديًا إلى غيرِه ، وكانَ منغمسًا فيه ، غيرَ نازعٍ عنه ، وكان هذا الفعلُ قد تكرَّر منه ، لم يكن بأسٌ أن يطلقَ عليه هذا اللفظُ ، حتى يتميَّزَ الخبيث من الطيِّب ، والجيِّد من الرديء ، وحتى نحفظَ للعلمِ ذمامَه ، ونرعَى له حرمتَه ، وننقِّيَه من الشوائب .*

وفقني الله وإياك .

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

*جزى الله خيرًا الأستاذ الكريم أبا قصي على توضيح الواضح*
*وأنا لا أعارضك أستاذي في أن الزعم (قد) يأتي للمدح (أحيانًا) وقد يأتي أيضًا مجردًا عن المدح والذم (أحيانًا) وأستطيع أن أزيدك في ذلك بيانًا وبرهانًا ، ولكنه قليل! ، إن لم يكن نادرًا!*
*وكلامي لك أستاذي من باب الأولى والأفضل والأحرى*
*ولكن لا شك أستاذي أن سياق كلامك على الزعم والادعاء لا يدل على مدح وإن دلت (بعض) معاني الألفاظ في اللغة على ذلك*
*والزعم أستاذي الكريم _كما تعلم_ ما أتى في القرآن على سبيل الحكاية فضلًا عن المدح قط _فيما أعلم_ ، بل يأتي مذمومًا مطلقًا*
*فمن ذلك قول الله تعالى : {**زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ لَنْ يُبْعَثُوا** قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ**}* 
*وقال تعالى: {**قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِه**ِ فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلَا تَحْوِيلًا**}* 
*وقال تعالى: {**وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاء**ُ**}*
*وقال تعالى:{**فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِم**ْ* *}*
*وقال تعالى: {**وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا* *أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُون**َ**}*
*وثبت عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ أنه قال:"بئس* *مطية الرجل زعموا"**وفي الأثر:قالا ابن عمر وشريح: لكل شيء كنية، وكنية الكذب زعموا*
 
*والزعم أستاذي الكريم _كما تعلم_ أكثر ما يقع على الباطل كما قاله ابن دريد ، أو ما تجرد عنه الدليل*
*وقال الخليل ايضا: والتّزعُّم: التكذّب: قال:يا أيُّها الزّاعمُ ما تزعّما*
*وقال ابن السكيت: ويقال للأمر الذي لا يُوثَق به مَزْعَمٌ، أي يَزْعُمُ هذا أنَّه كذا ويَزْعُمُ هذا أنّه كذا*
*ونقل الجوهري عن الليث ، قال: قال الليث: سمعت أهل العربية يقولون: إذا قيل: ذكر فلان كذا وكذا فإنما يقال ذلك لأمر يستيقنُ أنه حق. فإذا شُك فيه فلم يدر لعله كذب أو باطل قيل:* *زعم** فلان*
*وقال الصاحب في محيطه أن الزعم يستخدم فيما يرتاب فيه ، وقال صاحب القاموس: الزعم أكثر ما يقال فيما يشك فيه.*
*وانظر قول الشاعر:*
*زعم** العواذل أن ناقة جندب* *...** بجنوب خبت عريت وأجمت*
*كذب العواذل لو رأين مناخنا* *...** بالقادسية قلن لج وذلت*
*قول أبي هِلالٍ العسكري:*
*زَعَم** البَنَفْسَجُ أنَّه كعِذَارهِ* *...** حُسْناً فسَلُّوا مِن قَفَاه لسانَهُ*
*لَم يَظْلِمُوا في الحكم إذْ مَثَلوا به* *...** فلشَدَّمَا رفع البَنَفْسَجُ شَانَهُ*
*وقول الشاعر:*
*زعم** الفرزدق أن سيقتل مربعاً* *...** أبشر بطول سلامة يا مربع*
*وقول الشاعر:*
*زعم** ابن واهصة الخصى أني له* *...** عبد وقد كذب ابن واهصة الخصى*
*وقول الشاعر:* 
*زعم** الناس إن رقك ملكي* *...** كذب الناس أنت مالك رقي*
*والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة ولا تُحصى*
*وكان الأولى والأفضل والأحرى بك أن تقول قال صقر ، أو ذكر السيد صقر ، وما إلى ذلك... فضلًا عن الألفاظ التي قد توهم التنقص.*
*ورحم الله الخليل حيث قال: فإذا قلتَ ذَكَرَ فهو أحرى إلى الصواب.* 
*قلت:أي: ذكر فلان كذا بدلًا من ادعى كذا أو زعم كذا!!*
*وهذا الجيل _أستاذي الكريم_ جيل عظيم ولا يخفى عليك فضلهم ، وخلَّفوا وراءهم ما يعجز مثلُنا عن صنع مثله ، بل يعجز لسانُنا عن الأداء بشكره.*
*فالأولى احترامهم وتقديرهم وإن كان هناك نقد ، فننقد بأدب جمّ و نُحْسن اختيار الألفاظ*
*وانظر قول أحدهم حيث قال: يَقبُح بكم أن تستفيدوا منا وتذكرونا ولا تترحموا علينا!!*
*وأنت تقول: اعتمد هارون على فهمه فأفسد المعنى!!*
*فهذا قدح في فهم الرجل* 
*وتقول أن صقرًا لم يفهم ما الزائدة!!* 
*فهذا يقدح أيضًا في فهمه!!*
*وقد يكون هذا الكلام مقبولًا من الأقران ، ومن المعلوم أن كلام الأقران في بعضهم البعض أصلًا لا يعبأ به_ طبعًا ذلك ليس مطلقًا_*
*فكيف بكلامنا نحن؟!*
*جزاكم الله خيرًا أستاذي الكريم*
*ولي عودة إن شاء الله.*

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
> 
> أخي الكريم أبا قصي:
> بصَّرني الله وإياك لطيف الحقائق، وهدانا إلى اكتناه خفيِّ الدقائق!
> جوزيت على الجهد الذي بذلتَه!
> قرأتُ ما سطرتَه بالتأنِّي الذي يقتضيه أيُّ كلام مسطور منشور، فخامرني شعور لم يَرُقْني، ولعلّه لن يسرّك. وبَوادي هذا الشعور كخفاياه، تجمعها أمنية واحدة: ليتك اكتفيت بتعقيباتك الأربع ولم تتكلَّف التسديس!
> والتربيع قد يُقرَن بالتدوير، لكنه أهون من التسديس؛ وإن كان أهل التسبيح والتقديس، لا يؤمنون بتربيعٍ ولا بتسديس.
> تُفَلُّ السُّيُوف البِيضُ وهْيَ صَوَارِمٌ --- ويَرْجِعُ صَدْرُ الرُّمْحِ والرُّمْحُ دِعِّيسُ
> ولَوْلا أُناسٌ زيّنُوا بسعادةٍ --- لَمَا ضَرَّ تَرْبِيعٌ ولا سَرَّ تَسْدِيسُ
> ...


 
أنا رابضٌ لك على الطريقِ ، وحالي كحال مجمعِ بن هلال الذي يقول :
عبأتُ له رمحًا طويلاً ، وألَّةً *** كأنْ قبسٌ يُعلى بها حين تشرعُ
أو كحال عَمْرِ بن معدِيكربَ حين قال :
أعددتُّ للحدَثان سا *** بغةً ، وعدَّاءً علندَى
ولا أدري ، لمَ هذا العَدَّاء ؟ أكان يريدُه ليعطِفَ به على الأعداء ، أم ليفرَّ به إلى الوراء ، كما قال في رائيته :
ولقد أجمعُ رجليَّ بها *** حذرَ الموتِ ، وإني لفرور
أو كحال البرجميِّ إذ يقول :
وأصبحتُ أعددت للنائبا *** تِ عرضًا بريئًا ، وعضبًا صقيلا
ووقعَ لسانٍ كحدِّ السِّنانِ *** ورمحًا طويلَ القناةِ عسولا
أو كما قالَ حسان رضي الله عنه :
لساني وسيفي صارمان كلاهما *** ويبلغُ ما لا يبلغُ السيفُ مِذودي

فهاتِ ما عندَك ؛ ولكن اعلمْ أن الأمرَ على ما وصفتُ لك .
*** إنَّ بني عمِّك فيهم رِماحْ ***

( ابتسامة )

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.


ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 

مقدمة 
"لم يفهم السيد صقر معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"!
ساءتني هذه العبارة... وظنّي أنها ستسوء مَن قالها، ولو بعد حين...
ألا ما أمرَّها! ألا ما أمرَّها! 
وما أثقَلَها!
إنَّها ثقيلة، ثقلَ مؤنةِ تكلُّف اصطياد عثرات الكبار ممّن لم يستكمل آلة النقد... 
"لم يفهم"!
كيف "فهمتَ" ذلك من كلامه؟
ولو قال "أساء الفهم"، لكان ذلك ألطف، ولألحقناه بحُسن "فهمه". وكان يسعه غير هذا وذاك، لو لم يُعجل قلمُه نظرَه...
ولغتنا ثريّة بجميل الألفاظ المطابق لسديد المعاني، لو التفت إليها قلمٌ مُسْئِدٌ في تعقُّب عثرات الكبار...
ذلك الكلام ساءني، لا لأنّه أساء إلى أحد أفذاذ التحقيق في تاريخنا فحسب، بل لأنه أساء إلى العلم، وأصول النقد وآدابه، عندما يتعلَّق الأمر بالعلماء لا الأدعياء...
لذلك كتبتُ ما كتبت...
وأرجو من الإخوة المشرفين على المجلس أن يتأمَّلوا جيِّدًا العبارات ومضامينها، إذ لم أخرج فيها عن الإطار الذي رسمه الأخ أبو قصي لنفسه في الحديث عن الكبار.
وأرجو من الأخ أبي قصي أن يستوعب كلامي نقدًا لكلامه، لا تجريحًا لشخصه؛ فإنّ أخوَّة الإسلام تجمعنا.. وإن كنت عاتبا عليه.. وكلامي هذا لونٌ من العتاب...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان...
(... تابع)



(1)
رابضٌ.. ورِماح! 
"أنا رابض لك على الطريق".
بهذه الجملة أجابني المتأدّب اللطيف: "أبو فيصل المنصور"!
لذلك، تجنّبتُ مخاطبته، وارتضيتُ استعمال ضمير الغائب في محاورته. وليعذرني، فإنني أفزع من الرابضين، لا سيّما إذا كانت أسلحتهم غير قانونية، من "بلاستيك" مثلاً؛ لأنّ مثل هذه الأسلحة من شأنها ألاَّ تريح الذبيحة، فيتضاعَف عذابها، وأنا أودّ الخلاص من هذه القصة التي "طالت وحالت واستطالت فمُلَّتِ"...
أخشى الرابضين، وآنف من الربوض، وأتحاشى الرُّوَيْبضة...
لكن "أبا قصي" أساء فهم بعض العلماء، فاتهمهم بسوء الفهم.. وبعض هؤلاء العلماء له عليّ حقوق، رتَّبتها علَيَّ حرمة العلم وأهله؛ وسأكون "رُبَضةً" خالصًا لو تقاعستُ عن الدفع عنهم، لا انتصارًا لأشخاصهم، بل للعلم وقداسته.
وقد قرأت ما جادت به قريحة "أبي قصي" في المشاركة رقم: ، فعلمتُ أن الرجل لا يفهم ما يقرأ، ويقرأ ما لا يَفهم! وأدركت حينئذ أنَّ الشيء الوحيد الذي يفهمه ويتقنه هو: الربوض... الربوض على الطريق، يرصد كبار المحققين والعلماء، رجاء تعثُّر أحدهم ليتعقَّبه، فيقال عنه: "كاشف عثرات الكبار"!
ولعلّه لم يفهم بعد أنَّ أولئك الكبار لهم طريق غير التي ربض هو على حافَّتها، وأنهم إن مرُّوا يمرّون بسرعة البرق. ولعلّ ذلك ما حدث له مع السيد صقر؛ مرّ عليه كالبرق، فأعماه وميضه، فراح يتعقّب الوميض... ثم لمّا أعياه السير بعد طول تعقُّب، راح ينتقد الوميض، والبرق، والطريق وسالكيه! ثم... عاد إلى الربوض! 
وكنتُ في مشاركتي الأولى خاطبته بإشفاق الناصح، وكان ممّا فلتُ:
"ومن حق أي قارئ لكلامه أن يقول: "هذه دعوى عريضة!" لأنّها توحي بكثرة ما يقتضي الردعلى "السيد" أو يحتمله؛ وهذا يحتاج إلى استقراء يسنده، وبراهينتؤيِّده...
أقولهذا تحفيزًا للفاضل أبي قصي على المضيّ قدمًا في استقصاء نظائر ما ذكره في تعقباته،لا اعتراضًا على صنيعه أو تثبيطًا لعزيمته..."
وكان قصدي تنبيهه إلى أنّ نقد الكبار يستوجب التقصِّي والاستقراء، ثم التريُّث والتدبُّر، قبل حرض الأحكام (على لغته!) وإهدائها إلى الشبكة العنكبوتية لتقتات منها... لكنه لم يَفهمني على الوجه الذي أردتُ... ويبدو لي أنّ "الست العنكبوت" كانت جائعة هاتيك الأيام، وكان بينه وبينها عقد يقضي أنْ يقدِّم لها فربانًا يرضيها عنه. وهو يعلم ما تشتهيه العنكبوت، وما يسدّ رمقها، ويغري قرمها...
فغاب.. وظلَّ "رابضًا على الطريق".. ومرَّ عليه "السيّد" مرّةً أخرى كالبرق.. فرأى الوميض.. فغشّى عينيه ما غشَّى.. ثم أتى.. ثم تنحنح فنادى.. فجَهَّل أولي النُّهى.. ورماهم بفساد الفهم وإفساد المعنى.. ثم الْتَوَى.. فأَظْهَر ما أخفى.. ثم تَوعَّد واستعلى.. ثم... انتهى!!
وفُتِن به بعضُ المولعين برؤية طعن الجياد الأصيلة برماح من "بلاستيك"، فراح ينافح عنه وينفخ فيه من وَهَنِه؛ بدعوى أنْ لا أحد يكبر على النقد، و"ما كبير إلا الكبير"... وما إلى ذلك من الهذرمات التي يكرّرها الصغار فيظنونها عِلمًا، وهي تذكِّرنا بشيء ما قيل يومَ صِفِّين، فنبت عنه ما نبت...
وليس طعن الجياد الأصيلة هو الذي يفتن هؤلاء.. فهُمْ يعرفون أنّها ليست في متناول الأيدي.. الذي يفتنهم هو: رؤية مشهد الطَّعن! ولا لوم عليهم.. فما حيلتنا مع من أصيب بداء التشّهي، فراح يسكِّنه بخيالات الأماني. لكن الغريب أن يصدِّق الطّاعنُ الوهميُّ نفسَه، فيعلن نفسه بطلاً، ويرقص رقصة النصر على خيوط الشبكة العنكبوتية، مُشهرًا رمحه البلاستيكي!
وعِلْمُ هؤلاء كرمح بطلِنا المغوار: عِلْمٌ من بلاستيك!!
ومِن هؤلاء: أحدُ أُحدان "أهل اللغة".. كتب مراسلاً المشرف "على المباشر"، في اليوم الرابع من شهرنا هذا، فقال:
"العجيبُ أن يخرج بعض المتشدّقين، ليبكي ويولول على حرمة المحقِّقين التي انتُهكَتْ"!!
(وتأتي أنت لتبكي وتولول على حرمة مَن انتقد منتقدي المحقِّقين...)
كذا والله! وإنّي لأنقل كلامه بلفظه...
ثم يقول، لا فُضَّ فوه: "ولو عدنا إلى أيام ابني شاكر وهارون وصقر والطناحي (يعني ما فيش لازمة للألقاب، هم رجال ونحن رجال...)، لَرأينا (مش أكيد كانوا ح يودّوك وَشّ...) كُلَّ واحد يردّ على الآخَر (انتحار جماعي يعني...) ويقوِّم تحقيقه (وأسنانه)، ويصوِّب (عليه بالكلاشينكوف). ولم يمنعهم فارق السن (والطول والوزن...) من النقد (والتخبيص، والتهويش، والكلام الفارغ اللي منّو...)"
إي والله! وإنّي لأنقل كلامه بلفظه. وما بين قوسين أضفتُه لإيضاح المكنون...
ثم يضيف مفيضًا، أفاض الله عليه من فضله: "فهذا أحمد شاكر (وأصلو صعيدي، ودماغو ناشفة، ودمّو حامي قوي، يا بوي!) يكبر السيد أحمد صقر بحوالي عشرين عاما (أو أقل قليلا، أو أكثر كثيرًا.. لا أدري. لكن عشمنا في الشيخ أبي قصي يحقق لنا في المسألة دي..)، ومع ذلك (وأولئك، وهنَّ، واللواتي، والبتوع...)، لم يقف السيد أحمد صقر (ولم يقعد، ولم ينم، ولم يرم نفسه في الترعة من شدة الخوف) ليقول من أنا (وأنا مين..) ومن أكون (وازّاي كنت؟ ويا ترى هل أنا كائن؟) حتَّى أردَّ (بالبوكس) على مَن هو (أقوى وأجدع) وأسنّ مني؟ (لأني خايف آخذ علقة ما تتنسيش..)"
انتهى النَّقل...
ولا يذكر أخونا "الفتوّة" كيف انتقد "السيدُ" أبا الأشبال، رحمهما الله؟ وبأية لغة؟ وبأي أسلوب؟ المهم أنّ "خناقة" وقعت بين كبير وصغير في السن، لا غير، وأنّ الصغير كان جريئًا، وهجم... وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال... هذا هو محلّ الشاهد. وإذا كان فعلَها وعمره ثلاثون عامًا، فلماذا لا نفعلها نحن؟
ونسي "الفتوّة الكبير" أنَّ الذي انتقد أبا الأشبال وهو في الثلاثين من عمره، أخرج "شرح ديوان علقمة" ولمّا يكن جاوَز العشرين!
وسكت أبو قصي عن هذا الكلام، ولم يعقّب عليه.. وكأنه يرتضيه ويوافقه. بل أردفه بتعقيبين اثنين هما أمَرُّ من الحنظل!!

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 
(... تابع)



(2)
قصة اللَّجوج.. مع حامي التراث... 
ومن الخصال التي أعجبتني في أبي قصي: أنَّه يتخيَّر العبارات لقلمه، ويدقِّق في رسمها، ويتحرَّى في ضبطها بحرص شديد. وهذه مزيّة تُحسب له... لكنه أُتي مِن جهة فهم ألفاظ الآخَرين، وإدراك معاني كلامهم ومقاصده.
ومَن لم تكن له رتبة إدراك كلام الكبار، لم تكن له رتبة الاعتراض عليهم.
وهذا ممّا لا يدركه إلا مَن كان حَسَن الفهم، عالِما بمقامات الناس، مدرِكًا لمرتبته...
وعدم الفهم ينشأ عادةً من أمرين اثنين: استغلاق كلام المخاطِب، أو نزول مدارك المخاطَب. فإذا كان الكلام غامضًا غير مبين، كان العيب في المتكلِّم وحده. وإذا كان كلامه واضحًا، ومع ذلك لم يفهمه السامع، كان العيب في السامع.
وللمسألة وجه ثالث من أوْجُه الاحتمال، وهو أن يكون المخاطِب مبينًا، والمستمِع مستكمل الآلة تامّ المدارك. فيأتي ثالث، دخيل على مجلس الحوار، لا صلة له بفصل الخطاب ولا بحُسن الجواب؛ فيزعم.. ثم يتّهم.. ثم يطير إلى أن يبلغ سقف القسم الإعدادي للغة العربية.. ثم يدور الدورات السبع في فضاء مغلَق، ثم... انتهى!!
أخونا إذن: قلم طريف ظريف، يتأنّق في العبارة، ويستجيد الإشارة؛ لكن آفته أنّه يحاول الفهم.. وآفته الأكبر من ذلك أنه لا يرى الوصول إلى هذا الفهم إلا بالتشكيك في فهم الكبار! وكأنّ الفهم في عينيه: مَقعَدٌ في "باص" الكبار، لا يمكنه الجلوس عليه إلا إذا أنزل أحدَهم.. ويشطّ به الخيال أحيانًا، فيرى نفسَه قد أنزل عِدّة ركَّاب من "باص الكبار"! فالمقعد الواحد يكفي للجلوس.. ولكن ماذا لو أراد أن يضطجع؟ لا بُدّ إذن من مَقعدين! ثم ماذا لو أراد أن ينقل "عفشه" معه؟ لا بدّ حينئذ من أربعة لا اثنين!
ثم يستبدّ به الخيال، فيرى نفسه وحده في "باص الكبار"، يقوده، ويصول به ويجول! ثم... يسمع صوت ارتطامٍ رهيب.. فينتبه، ويفتح عينيه، ليرى نفسه مازال "رابضًا على الطريق"!
ولمّا قرأت كلامه الأخير عن "الفهم" والزعم"، وغير ذلك من الفهم المزعوم، والزعم غير المفهوم... وإفساد المعنى، وقلبه، وقلب معنى الفساد، وفساد القلب... تيقَّنتُ أنّني كنتُ مخطئًا عندما كذَّبتُ فراستي و"ضَرَحْتُها" عن قلبي...
ذلك أنّي لمّا قرأتُ مشاركته الأولى، أزعجتني عبارات منه؛ فأسندتُها إلى الغفلة، أو العجَلة، ونظائر ذلك من الأعذار... لكنني رأيته بعد ذلك يصرّ على كلامه إلحاحًا، ويُلِحُّ عليه إصرارًا، بلَجاجة ما بعده لَجاج!
اللَّجاج.. نعم! هذا هو اللفظ الذي أزعجني بادئ الأمر، وأغفلتُه...
يقول أبو قصي (عن "السيّد"): "فرأيتُه أنكرَ بعضَ الرِّواياتِ الصحيحةِ، ولَجَّ في نفيها".
ومَن يقرأ هذا الكلام، يخيَّل إليه أنَّ السيِّد اتخذ مِن مقاله في نقد "الشعر والشعراء" وِرْدًا يوميًّا، يكرِّره جهرًا صباحَ مساء، في الجامعة، والجامع، والشارع، والمقهى.. ليعلم مَن لم يكن يعلم أنه انتقد أبا الأشبال!
وكأنّ أبا قصي، وهو في ليل "فهمه"، النائي عن "القلب"، المتطهِّر مِن أدران "الفساد" و"الإفساد"، المتناغم مع "المعاني التي تستعملها العرب"، المستقيم "كُلَّ الاستقامة"، رأى السيّدَ يعدو في شوارع القاهرة، دون طربوش، مكرِّرًا انتقاداته للشيخ أحمد شاكر وكأنَّه أحد المبشِّرين بالبيان الشيوعي!!
وكأنه رأى "السيِّد" وهو يتسلّق صوامع الأزهر، الواحدة تلو الأخرى، وهو يصرخ "بالفم المليان": "يا ناس! ياعالَم! اسمعوا وعُوا! هذه هي أخطاء أحمد شاكر أُعالِنكم بها..." (حلوة "أُعالِنُكم!).. ثم رآه ينزل ويعدو حافيا إلى الأهرام، ليتسَّلقها أيضًا، حاملاً مكبِّرَ صوت. وسمعه ينتقد تحقيق كتاب ابن قتيبة، وهو "يلجّ في نفي الروايات الصحيحة" التي أثْبَتَها أحمد شاكر، بالعربية، والانجليزية، والفرنسية، والألمانية، واليابانية... (مشان السوّاح الأجانب، يعني...) لإقامة الحجة على أهل الأرض كافَّة...
وكأنه رآه أيضا يترقَّب كل "الموالد"، سواء في مقام السيدة أو سيدنا الحسين.. فيحضرها، حاملا مقاله النقدي بيده اليمنى، وصورة أبي الأشبال باليسرى.. وهو يصرخ، مشيرًا إلى الصورة: "شايفين الصورة دي؟ دي صورة الراجل اللي بوَّز تحقيق الشعر والشعراء!" ثم يصيح مشهِرًا المقال: "وشايفين المقال ده؟ دا المقال اللي بهدلت فيه صاحب الصورة أيّما بهدلة، ومسحت بيه الأرض، وخلّيتو يعتذر.."!!
وكأنَّه كان كلّما فتح عينيه صباحًا، سمع طرقًا عنيفًا على باب بيته. وكلَّما فتح الباب، وجد "السيِّد"، يستأذنه ليدخل، فيأذن له.. ثم يقول له: "خير إن شاء الله؟" فيجيب السيِّد: "كالعادة، جيت ألجّ عليك شوي..." ثم يظل السيّد "ينفي الروايات الصحيحة"، و"يلجّ في نفيها".. إلى غياب الشمس. فيستأذن منصرفًا، ويقول لأبي قصي: "ما عليش يا أخي فيصل، عدم المؤاخزة! بس بكرة لازم نشوف بعض، عشان أنا محتاج "ألجّ" من جديد.. وأنت ناقد أد الدنيا، وأنا أموت في اللجاج أمام النقّاد"!
واستمرّ الأمر على هذه الحال: السيِّد يلجّ في النفي، وأبو قصي صامت متذمِّرًا، يكتم إيمانه... إلى أنْ انتقل "السيِّد" إلى رحمة الله...
عندئذ، تنفَّس أبو قصي الصعداء.. لكن ضميره ظلَّ يوبّخه، فرأى من واجبه الكشف عن "لجاج" السيد في نفي الروايات الصحيحة. وكَرِه "أن يتجرّم دهر، فيعتقد النَّاس كلَّ ما ذكره حقًّا"، فهَبَّ إلى تنبيه البشرية قبْلَ أن تقوم الساعة! 
ثم قال في نفسه (وفي أنفسنا!): "وقد تَضيعُ هذه النُّسخ المخطوطةُ التي حفِظَت لنا هذه الرِّواياتِ"...
يا لطيف! يا لطيف! تصوَّرْ!
تصوَّرْ لو انفجرت قنبلة نووية، فضاعت هذه النُّسَخ المخطوطة! يا لهول الواقعة! يا لَعِظَم المصيبة!
وتصوَّرْ أنّه عسُرَ "على جمهور الناسِ الرجوع إليها"! (الجمهور! وكأنه الآن معنيّ بالرجوع إليها! "هو لا يفكِّر في الرجوع إليها"...)
ولكن، إياك والإيغال في التصوُّرات الرهيبة المرعبة! فأبو قصي، ولله الحمد، هنا.. وسيذكر لنا كلّ تلك "اللجاجات" التي اشتغل بها "السيد" بِنِيَّة التشكيك في الروايات الصحيحة ونفيها... صحيح أنه سيذكرها "غير مستقص، ولا مستوعب"؛ لكن "معليش"... فالذنب ليس ذنبه، بل ذنب "اللجاجات"! إذ منذ وفاة "السيد"، فرَّت منه فرَقًا، وأصبحت لا تزوره.. وقد "صادفها" (في سوق الخضار!) مرَّةً، فأرداها بضربة رباعية من التعقيبات.. ثم "صادفها" مرَّة أخرى، بعد عشرة أيام، فلَكَمها بثنائية مميتة! ولم يلكمها هي وحدها، بل لَكَمَ معها الجوهريَّ، وابن منظور، وأحمد شاكر، وعبد السلام هارون، و... "والحَيُّ قَدْ يَغْلِبُ أَلْفَ مَيْتِ"...
يا لطيف! كم هو قوي! الحمد لله أنَّه هنا، يحمي تراثنا من الضياع، ويدرأ عنه لجاجة النفاة والمعطِّلة، و"الذين لا يفهمون"، والذين "يفسدون معاني الألفاظ"..
الحمد لله! مَن نحن لولاه؟!

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 
(... تابع)




(3)
التدليس المكشوفَ! 
قبل التعريج على كلام أبي قصي، لتمحيص معانيه، وتفكيك مبانيه، يجدر بنا أن نقف (غير رابضين) على النهج الذي سلكه في نقد الكبار.. وهؤلاء "الكبار" لهم منهجهم، وهو معروف لا يحتاج إلى بيان أو برهان.. لكن، ما هو منهج ذيَّاك الذي هبَّ قبل "تجرّم" دهرٍ أو دهور، ليكشف عن سقطاتهم وهفواتهم؟
أبرز ما يميِّز قلم أبي قصي هو: الخجل. ولا أعني بوصفي هذا: الخجلَ من القرَّاء، بل الخجل من ذكر النصوص كاملة عند نقلها لهم... ومِن شدَّة خجله هذا، ابتدع لنا منهجًا جديدًا في النَّقد؛ لم يُسبَق إليه، ولعلَّه لن يُلحَق... وهذا المنهج الجديد اسمه: التَّدليس المُخجِل"! كذا سمَّيته في مسوّدة هذا المقال.. لكنّني في مجلسنا هذا أسمِّيه: "التدليس المكشوف"!
هو تدليس، ولكنه يتميَّز عن كافَّة أنواع التدليس المعروفة بكونه "تدليسًا مكشوفًا"؛ وهنا وجه أصالته وغرابته معًا!
كيف ذلك؟
يتعنّت صاحبنا في نقد اعتراضٍ من اعتراضات "السيد" على أخيه الأكبر أبي الأشبال، فيهرع إلى المصادر التي يتوسَّم فيها إسعافه وإسعاده. لكن لمّا تخيِّب هذه المصادر ظنَّه، يُخرج رمحه "البلاستيكي"، فيطعنها طعنة نجلاء، ويظل يطعنها إلى أن تخرَّ صريعةً لليدين وللفم.. وبعد أن يطمئن إلى موتها ويتيقَّن أنْ لم يره أحد (يحسب...)، يأخذها مصدرًا مصدرًا، فيقص منها ما يلائم إيراداته.. ثم يرمي بقية أشلائها في سلّة المهملات.. ثم يغسل يديه من أدرانها.. ثم يقف أمامها "دقيقة صمت"، ولا يفوته في هذه الدقيقة الخاشعة أن يعرِّض بفهم بعض مَن صنَّفوها.. ثم... يعود "ليربض على الطريق"! وكأنَّ شيئًا لم يقع...
ونهجٌ كهذا النهج، ما كان ليخدع عقول الناس، ولو في الأزمنة القديمة.. "أيّام زمان"! "في الزمانات"... أيّام كان العلماء يتكلَّمون، فيثق الناس في كلامهم، ولا يعترض عليهم إلا علماء أمثالهم.
أمّا في زمننا هذا، فيكفي أن تكبس على زرّ لتنثال عليك كلّ كتب الدنيا.. فتقرأ "الروايات الصحيحة"، ويتبيَّن لك مَن الذي "يلجّ في نفيها"، أو يبترها، أو يسيء فهمها...
والآن لنذكر مثالين "تطبيقيَّين"، كما يقال، يبيِّنان بوضوح طريقة "التدليس المكشوف":

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** المثال الأول:
_ يقول أبو قصي: "وقول صاحب "العين –وقد أبان-: (والضَّرْح: الرمي بالشيء)."
ثم يبني على ذلك استنتاجًا هو أدنى إلى السفسطائية منه إلى لغة العرب، سنعود إليه لاحقًا، بإذن الله...
لكن، هل هذا كل ما قاله صاحب "العين"؟ لا والله!
فأنت إذا نزلت بعينيك سطرًا واحدًا قرأتَ: "واضطرحوا فلانًا": إذا رموا به. والعامّةُ تقول: "اطَّرحوه"، يظنُّون أنه من الطَّرح، وإنَّما هو مِن الضَّرح."
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ ولماذا أهمله أخونا؟
والجواب: أهمله لأنه ينص على معنى الإبعاد للفظ الضَّرح، وهذا لا ينسجم مع "لجاجة" أبي قصي في تخطئة "السيّد".
ثم أين هو "إبعاد الأشياء الصَّغيرة بعنف" في قولهم "اضطرحوا فلانًا"؟ وهو المعنى الذي وضعه واخترعه صاحبنا لكلمة "ضرح".. أين هو؟ أين هو الصغير؟ وأين هي الأشياء؟ وأين هو العنف؟
والمقصود بـ"فلان"، في حدود علمي القاصر، رجُلٌ ما؛ فهو ليس بقّةً، أو نملة، أو غيرها من الحشرات التي تتلذَّذ بها العنكبوت.. إذن هو ليس "صغيرًا".. فلماذا اضطرحوه؟ المسكين! ولو وُلِد بعد شهرنا هذا بسنوات، ثم جاءه قومه ليضطرحوه، لقال لهم:
_ جئتم لتضطرحوني؟
ولأجابوه: "نعم، فقد كُتِب عليك أنْ نضطرحك منذ الأزل".
ولقهقه حينئذ وقال بكل ثقة: "هذا لن يقع."
فيقولون له: "ولماذا لن يقع."
فيجيب: "لن يقع، لأنَّه غير ممكن!"
فيعنِّفونه، ويكاد بعضهم أن يضطرحه مِن شدّة الغضب... لكنهم يعودون إلى الرشد، فيقولون له: "ولماذا غير ممكن؟"
فيجيب: "لأنَّ الله قيَّض لهذه الأمَّة لغويًّا من الطراز الأوَّل، بل لا طراز يليق بمقاسه. وقد قرَّر هذا اللغوي النّحرير أنَّ الضرح لا يكون إلا بمعنى: "إبعاد الأشياء الصَّغيرة بعُنف". وأنا –كما ترون- لست صغيرًا، بل جثَّتي تضاهي جثة الجاموسة!"
فيعتذرون منه، وينصرفون خائبين... وبينا هم في الطريق، إذا أحدهم يقول متحسِّرًا: "أعْنَتَنا والله "لُغاة" هذا العصر! يتجرّأ علينا الفسقة الفجرة. ثم إذا عزمنا على اضطراحهم، يحتجُّون علينا بفتاوى "آخر زمن"! أين أنت يا جوهري باشا؟ أين أنت يا ابن منظور بك؟ بل أين أنت يا خلييييييييييييل  ؟"
ويُسدَل السِّتار...

ثم نقرأ، في "العين" وبالعين: "ويقال: الضَّرْح: الرَّمْح".
وهذا أهمله أخونا.. ولإهماله احتمالان: إمّا أنه قرأه بضمّ الراء، كما جاء في بعض المطبوعات، فظنّ أنه لا علاقة له بالموضوع؛ أو قرأه بالفتح، وأدرك معناه، فتكتَّم عليه، لأنَّه لا يسعفه في دعواه..
ولو رجع إلى مادة "ر م ح" من العين، لوجد مزيد بيان لأحد معاني "ضرح"؛ لكنه لم يُرِد ذلك...

ونقرأ كذلك في "العين"، لا الأذن: "والضُّراح: بيت في السَّماء".
وهنا لنا أيضًا أن نتساءل: لماذا غيَّب أخونا هذا الكلام؟
والجواب: أنّ لإهماله أحد الاحتمالين: قرأه وظنّ أن لا صلة له بالموضوع، لأنه لا يتعلقَّ بالفعل. أو قرأه، ثم بحث عن تفسير لفظ "الضُّراح"، وعلّة هذه التسمية. فاكتشف أنَّها لا تسنده في اعتراضه، فوضعها تحت البساط...
وهنا أرى من المناسب أن أنقل هذه القصة التي ذكرها الزمخشري في "الفائق"، لأنّ لها علاقة بالضراح وباللجاجة معًا.
قال، رحمه الله: "ومَن رواه بالصَّاد غير المعجمة (أي: الصراح بدل الضُّراح) فقد صحَّف. وسألني عنه بعضُ المشيخة المتعاطين لتفسير القرآن وأنا حَدَثٌ، فطفق يلاجّني (إي والله!) ويزعم أنه بالصَّاد، حتى رويت له بيتَ المعرِّي:
وقد بَلَغ الضُّراحَ وساكنِيه -- نَثاكَ وزارَ مَن سكن الضَّريحا
وأرَيْتُه كيف قصدَ الجمْعَ بين "الضُّراح" و"الضَّريح" ليُجَنِّس، فسكَّن ذلك مِن جِماحِه"!
وبيت أبي العلاء جاء ضمن قصيدة طويلة، قالها معارضةً لقصيدة أخرى مدحه بها الشريف أبو إبراهيم العلوي، نقيب حلب. ويليه قوله:
يَغِيضُ إليك غَوْرُ الماء شوقًا --- ويُظهِرُ نفْسَه حتَّى يسيحَا
ولو مرَّتْ بخيلك هُجْنُ خيلٍ --- وَهبْن لِعُجْمِها نَسَبًا فصيحَا
وفيهما معنى لطيف، يناسب المقام...
قال الخطيب التبريزي، الإمام المؤتمن في الرواية، عفا الله عنه: "غَوْرُ الماء: غائرُه".
و"يغيض": كذا أثبتها مَن حقَّق شروح "سقط الزند". وكنتُ قرأتها: "يفيض". وفي شرح البطليوسي ما يؤكِّد هذا الوجه، وكلام الخوارزمي يؤيِّده، ومعنى البيت يعضده. والله أعلم.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** المثال الثاني:
قال أبوقصي، بعد أنْ نقل ما انتقاه من "العين": "فهو (أي: الضَّرْح) بمعنى الرمي، أو الطرح، وليس بمعنى التنحية، والدفع. والذي في (اللسان) منقول عن (الصحاح)، ولم يحسن صاحب (الصحاح) الإبانة عن المعنى كما تستعمله العرب."
أوّلاً: ما معنى هذا الكلام؟ ترْجِمْ!
معناه: أنَّ صاحب "الصّحاح" ومؤلِّف "اللسان" لم يذكرا إلا لفظ التنحية معنىً للضَّرح. أليس كذلك؟
الآن، افتحْ يا بُنَي "الصحاح" واقرأْ، واضْرَحْ لسانَك عن التدليس!
هيه! ماذا لدينا؟
يقول صاحب "الصحاح": "الضَّرْحُ: التَّنحية. وقد ضرَحَه، أي: نَحَّاه ودفَعَه. فهو شيء مضطَرَحٌ، أي: مَرْمِيٌّ في ناحية. قال الشاعر:
فلمَا أنْ أَتين على أضاحٍ --- ضَرَحْنَ حَصاه أشتاتًا عِزِينَا
وضَرَحْتُ عَنِّي شهادةَ القومِ (انتبه إلى "ضرح عن" هذه!)، أي: جرّحتَها وألقيتَها عنك." (انتهى)
وأخونا يقول بأنَّ الضَّرح هو بمعنى الرَّمي.. فلماذا تعامى عن قول المؤلِّف: "مرميٌّ في ناحية"؟ وقوله: "دفعه"؟ ثم راح يتَّهمه بأنه "لم يُحسِن الإبانة عن المعنى كما تستعمله العرب"! ومَن الذي نقل لنا استعمال العرب، "يا فهيم"؟!
وافتح يا بُنَي "لسان العرب"، لعلَّنا نكذِّب أفهامنا، ثقةً منّا في سيِّد الفهم، المشكِّك في فهم السيِّد!
هيه! هل مِن خبر؟
يا سيدي، يقول ابن منظور: "الضَّرْحُ: التَّنحية. وقد ضَرَحَه، أي: نحَّاه ودفَعَه؛ فهو مضطرح، أي: رمى به في ناحية" ثم يضيف: "والضَّرْحُ: أن يؤخَذ شيءٌ فيُرمى به في ناحية."
وفي بعض مطبوعات "اللسان" تصحيف في نص هذه المادّة، لن أذكره، حتّى لا أفتح شهيّة بعضهم... لكن لو اشتغلنا بنظائر هذه الأخطاء، لكان ذلك أكثر نفعًا من اللّهاث وراء "السيِّد"، تصيُّدًا لعثراته...
ولا داعي إلى تكرار الكلام.. والسَّلام ختام!

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 
(... تابع)


(4)
عبد السلام هارون: يحرّف الكلِم!
والسيد صقر يجهل أصول التحقيق!
والتبريزي: لصٌّ كبير!
كذا... 

خاض أبو قصي في مسائل تتعلَّق بالتحقيق، فجازف بذلك مجازفة وخيمة العواقب؛ لذا لن أخوض معه في الدقائق ولا الكُلِّيَّات، بل أكتفي بتوضيح بعض المسائل، أرى من الواجب توضيحها، دفعًا للشبهة ورفعا للالتباس:

* أولا:
سوَّلَت لأبي قصي نفسُه التَّحرُّشَ بالأستاذ عبد السلام هارون، رحمه الله. وبينا هو "رابض على طريق الكبار"، رأى الأستاذَ من بعيد.. رآه مارًّا كالبرق على طريق أخرى، موازية لطريق مربضه.. فقال في نفسه: "ها قد ساقته الأقدار إليَّ، ولعلّه أضعَفُ "الأفذاذ". فلْأفتكْ به، لأجعله عبرةً للمعتبرين.. والعابرين.. والمعبِّرين بألفاظ لا توافق "استعمالات العرب". (انتهى نَصُّ التسويل!)
ثم طلع علينا بحكمه النهائي، النافذ، الذي لا يقبل الاستئناف،. وخلاصته: "عبد السلام هارون يتصرَّف في المتن معتمدًا على فهمه، فيفسِد المعنى، ويقْلِبُه". إي والله! يقلِبه! يرى المعنى يمشي متبخترًا، فيغار منه، و"يقلبه"؛ فيظلُّ المعنى المسكين يمشي على رأسه في الطريق.. إلى أن يصل إلى حيث يربض أبو قصي.. فيهبّ "المنصور" هبَّةَ الغيور على المعاني، ويوقفه على رجليه.. ثم يُصلِح حالَه.. ثم يعطيه قنِّينة "ليمونادا" كُتِب عليها "تبريزيا"؛ وهي "ماركة مقلّدة"، صُنِعت في البلد ولم تستورَد من إيران، لأنّ إيران "ترفض"... ثم يقول له: "اشرب، ولن تُقلَب بعدها أبدً".. فيشرب المعنى.. ثم يقول لأبي قصي: "أوقفْني على رِجْلَيّ، أرجوك".. ثم... يختفي!! ويبقى صاحبه الذي كان يحاوره مندهشًا...
ولماذا هذ الحكم القاسي على الأستاذ هارون، يا "رابضًا ذا رِماح"؟
لأنَّه في تحقيقه لشرح القصائد السبع (ص 23) قرأ قول المصنِّف: "يروون فيها" فغيَّرها إلى "يروونه فيها".
ومن المحتمل أن يكون أبو قصي تلقف هذا الكلامَ مِن بعض عابري السبيل.. لكن، لنتأمّلْه على أنّه من نتائج تعقيباته النقدية...
جاء في "شرح القصائد السبع الطوال الجاهليات" للأنباري (ص 23):
" 3_ تَرَى بَعَرَ الأرآمِ في عَرَصَاتِها --- وقِيعَنِها كأنَّه حَبُّ فُلْفُلِ"
ثم شرح ألفاظ البيت. وبعد ذلك قال: "وروى هذا أبو عبيدة. وقال الأصمعي: هو منحول لا يُعرَف. وقال: الأعراب يروونه فيها (2): 
كأنّي غداةَ البَين يومَ تحمَّلوا --- لدى سَمُراتِ الحَيِّ ناقِفُ حنظلِ"
وفي الهامش رقم (2): وفي النسختين: "يروون فيها".
طيّب! لنضع كل المصادر جانبًا، ولنتأمّل النص أوَّلاً بعينين أسيرتين للنُّسَّاخ، استنادًا إلى ترجيح أبي قصي. ومؤدَّى كلامه: "وقال الأصمعي: هو منحول لا يعرَف. وقال (أي: الأصمعي): الأعراب يروون فيها: كأنّي غداة البَيْن..."
ماذا يعني هذا؟ يعني: أنَّ الأصمعي حكم على البيت رقم (3) بأنَّه منحول، ثم ذكَر أنَّ الأعراب تروي البيت (رقم: 4) في المعلَّقة؛ أي أنَّه يوثِّق هذه الرواية.
وهذا المعنى صحيح. ولكن لا على المعنى الذي فهمه أبو قصي، ولا على التوجيه الذي ذهب إليه من تخطئة إضافة "الهاء" إلى "يروون". وعلة ذلك كلِّه قلَّة النظر؛ فلو تأمَّل النقطتين بعد "فيها"، لزال الإشكال...
الآن، السؤال هو: لماذا أضاف الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون "الهاء"، مع أنها غير موجودة في النسختين؟
والجواب الأوَّل: اعتمد المحقِّق على ثلاث نُسخ. وهو إذا قال: "النسختان" يشير إلى النسختين الكاملتين من كتاب ابن الأنباري، وهما (أ) و(ب)، والنسخة الثالثة هي النسخة (م)، وهي مختصر الكتاب. ولم يشر إليها في هذا الهامش.. فيُحتمَل أنه صوَّب منها.
إذا قلتَ " يروونه فيها"، يكون المعنى: البيت الذي يرويه الأعراب بدل البيت رقم (3) هو البيت رقم (4). وهذا أبلَغُ في أداء المعنى المراد، وأشبه بما ذكرته المصادر. لماذا؟
إذا قرأت: "وقال الأصمعي: هو منحول لا يُعرَف. وقال: الأعراب يروون فيها: كأنّي غداة البين..."، بدَت لك الجملة الثانية مستأنفة، لا تعلُّق لها بما سبق من كلام. إذ فيها حكم على بيت أنه منحول، ثم رواية لبيت ترويه الأعراب جزءًا من المعلّقة.
أمَّا إذا قرأت "يروونه فيها"، فإنَّ العلاقة بين الجملتين في كلام الأصمعي تظهر بجلاء، حيث يتأكَّد نفي البيت الثالث بإثبات البيت الرابع.
ويتقوَّى هذا الكلام بنكتة لطيفة، وهي أنَّ أبا عبيدة روى البيت الثالث؛ لكنه كان ينفي نسبة البيت الرَّابع إلى امرئ القيس.
ولا نحتاج إلى الذهاب بعيدًا لتقرير هذه المسألة.. لدينا "الشعر والشعراء" بين أيدينا. لِنفتحْه إذن، ولْنقرأْ الصفحة 128:
"قال (أبو عبيدة): وهو (امرؤ القيس ابن خِذام) القائل:
كأنّي غداةَ البَين يومَ تحمَّلوا --- لدى سَمُراتِ الحَيِّ ناقِفُ حنظلِ"
فأبو عبيدة: روى البيت الثالث، ونفى صحّة نسبة الرابع إلى امرئ القيس.
والأصمعي: روى البيت الرَّابع، ونفى صحّة الثالث واصفًا إياه بالمنحول.
وما كان بين هذين العلَمين من تنافس معلومٌ مشهور...
وفي هذا "روايةٌ لا تُجتَنَى مِن الصُّحُفْ"، كما قال اأبو نواس...
وهنا السِّرُّ كلُّ السِّرِّ في الضبط الذي أثبته عبد السلام هارون. وهذا ممّا يتجاوز المخطوطات، والنسَّاخ، والروايات.. بل هو ممّا يتجاوز حدود العلم إلى بحار الفهم...
ويبقى احتمال آخر، وهو اعتبار الكلام ينتهي في الموضع الذي نقل فيه الشارح عن الأصمعي؛ أي: اعتبار قوله "يروونه فيها" متعلِّقًا بالبيت الثالث. وهو احتمال وارد، لأنك لا تجد في شرح ابن الأنباري تصديرًا لشرح بيت قبل ذِكره. لكنّه مشكل، لأنَّ المعنى سيكون: والأعراب يروون هذا البيت، مع أنَّه منحول لا يُعرَف. أي: البيت منحول، وإن رواه مَن رواه من الأعراب. ويكون مغزى الكلام أنَّ الأصمعي لم يسمع هذا البيت من حمّاد أو أبي عمرو بن العلاء، لكن سمعه من الأعراب. والأمر يقتضي مزيد تتبُّع وتأمُّل لكلام الأصمعي في عدَّة مصادر، للتثبُّت وتجنُّب المجازفة...
ثم يقول أبو قصي: "ويدلُّك على ذلك (أي: على رأيه الذي خطَّأ به عبدَ السلام هارون) فوق دلالة هاتين النسختين ما في شرح المعلَّقات لأبي جعفر النَّحَّاس، والخطيب التبريزي."
وإذا عدنا إلى شرح التبريزي، نجده يقول (نقلاً عن: ناصر الدين أسد، مصادر الأدب الجاهلي): "وهذا البيت وما بعده ممّا يزاد في هذه القصيدة". ثم يضيف: "قال الأصمعي: والأعراب ترويهما".
وكلام التبريزي، على أيِّ وجهٍ حملناه، لا يتطابق إطلاقًا مع ما ذهب إليه أبو قصي...
وهنا يبرز الفرق بين المحققين الأفذاذ، والمحققين المدرسيّين.. بين الذين يستحضرون كل معارفهم لقراءة النصوص، والذين يكتفون باستنساخ النصوص لأنهم لا معارف لهم؛.. بين الذين لانت لهم المَلَكة، والذين مبلغ علمهم لا يتجاوز الحدود الأربع للمخطوط.. بين الذين أوتوا الفهمَ، والذين حبستهم أسطر العلم...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

* ثانيا:


قدَّم لنا أبو قصي، مشكورًا، درسًا في كيفية استخدام النُّسخ المتعدِّدة للمخطوط الواحد... وكأنّ السيِّد صقر كان يجهل أصول هذا الفنّ أو يتجاهلها! ومصدر هذا الوَهم أنّ أبا قصي رأى السيّد يحكم بالخطإ على بعض ما جاء في مرويّات "الشعر والشعراء"، فظنَّ أنه يتجاهل النُّسَخ المخطوطة، أو يصحِّحها استنادًا إلى كتب أخرى، أو "لمكان الإلْف والعادة من نفسه"... وهذا الكلام لا يقوله إلا مَن لم يقرأ تحقيقات السيِّد، أو لم يتأمّلها حق التأمل.
وأكتفي في هذا المقام بالدعوة إلى مراجعة مقدّمته للإلماع، وإدمان النظر في الصفحتين: 25 و26.
ثم إنَّ كلام السيّد لا يعني أنه يتجاهل نُسَخ المخطوط في التحقيق، بل هو يدعو إلى الترجيح بينها، واختيار ما كان موافقًا لسياق ولغة الكتاب. وإذا تبيَّن للمحقق أن النُّسخ تتايعت على لفظ أو حرف تأكَّد لديه أنّه خطأ محض، أثبت ما رآه صوابًا، وأشار إلى الباقي.
عندما يجد محقِّق، مثلاً: "ودَوَّار: شجر في اليمامة" في نسختين من الكتاب، فيبحث عن الكلمة، فيجد في معجم البلدان أنّها "سجن" لا "شجر"؛ هل يعطِّل عقله ويُثبت ما أخطأ فيه النُّسَّاخ؟ أم العكس؟
تلك هي المسألة...
وكلام السيِّد ورَد في مقال، والْتزم فيه الإيجاز؛ ولم يرِد في تحقيقه هو للكتاب حتّى يؤاخَذ به. وكلامه كان موجَّهًا إلى أهل الفنِّ، لا المبتدئين...
أمَّا مسألة اختلاف الرِّوايات، فالشيخ أحمد شاكر نفسه صرَّح بوقوع ذلك، إذ قال(ص6 من المقدمة): "والروايات في الشعر وفي نصوص المتقدمين تختلف كثيرًا، كما يعرف كل مشتغل بالعلم أو بالأدب." لكن منهجه يختلف عن منهج السيّد صقر. والسيّد في هذا الباب أقرب إلى أبي فهر منه إلى أبي الأشبال....
ثم إنّ نهج السيِّد ليس مبتدعًا في هذا الباب، بل ابن اقتيبة نفسه كان يسلكه في تمحيص الروايات. وإليك، على سبيل التمثيل، هذا النص في "الشعر والشعراء" (ص98):
" وقد يُضْطَرُّ الشاعرُ فيسكِّنُ ما كان ينبغي (له) أن يحرِّكه، كقول لَبِيد:
(...)
وكقول امْرىء القَيْس:
فاليوْمَ أَشْرَبْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَحْقِبٍ --- إثماً مِنَ اللهِ ولاَ واغِلِ
ولولا أنَّ النحويِّين يذكرون هذا البيت ويحتجُّون به في تسكين المتحرِّك لاجتماع الحركات، وأنَّ كثيراً من الرواة يروونه هكذا، لظننتُه:
فاليَوْمَ أُسْقَى غَيْرَ مُسْتَحْقِبٍ".
ولْيتأمَّل أخونا أبو قصي إضافة (له) بعد "ينبغي"، ولْيُحاسب الشيخَ على ذلك!
ولْيقرأْ الكلام الذي يلي هذا الذي نقلتُه، ثم ليعطنا رأيه...
وفي "الشعر والشعراء" (ص 812):
"ومما يُستحسن له (لأبي نواس) في الخمر قوله:
لا تَشِنْها بالَّتى كَرِهَتْ --- هِىَ تَأْبَى دِعْوَةَ النَّسَبِ
يريد لا تطبخها فتخرجَ عن اسم الخمر، فيقال: مطبوخ، أو نبيذ، أحسبه قال: "لا تَسُمْها بالَّتي كرهتْ"، فهو أحسنُ وأَشبه بالمعنى من "تَشِنْها" فإن كانت الرواية "لا تَشُبْها" فلعله أراد لا تَمْزُجْها بالماء، فإنها تأْبى أن يقال خمر وفيها ماء، فكأَنها ادَّعت غير نَسَبها، وهو معنىً حسنٌ."
أرأيتَ؟!
إنَّ الذي يتوقَّف عند اللّفظ واحتمالات تصحيفه، يستبعَد أن يروي:
وإنْ هو لمْ يُضْرِعْ عن اللُّؤمِ نفسَه --- فليس إلى حُسْنِ الثَّناء شبيلُ
ثم لا تستوقفه "يضرع"، ولا يعطيها حقَّها من الشَّرح والإبانة...

وحتى لا أطيل الكلام: الشيخ أحمد شاكر يرى أنّ رواية ابن قتيبة ليست أقل شأنًا من روايات غيره، فلا يصح أن نقوِّمَها بروايات الآخرين. لكن ما نعته الشيخ برواية ابن قتيبة، قد لا يكون روايته كما أثبتها هو، بل من وَهْم النسّاخ. فالاحتمال وارد.. وهذا الذي أراده السيّد. هذه واحدة...
وهذه أخرى: عندما كتب السيد مقاله النقدي، كان يُدرك أنه يخاطب أحمد شاكر، لا أحمد أمين أو طه حسين أو مَن هو في طبقتهما... فانتقده اعتمادًا على "منهج الأفذاذ"، لا منهج المدرسيِّين والمستشرقين. وأعظم ميزة لـ"منهج الأفذاذ" في التحقيق هو ما سمَّاه مصطفى صادق الرافعي، رحمه الله: "تحرير الرِّواية". هذا هو المسلك الوعر ذو النمط الصعب! أمَّا نقل اختلافات النسخ، وإخراج الكتاب بعوجه وعرجه، وبَقِّه وذبابه.. فهذا ممّا يطيقه كلُّ مَن أدمن النظر في المخطوطات...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)


* ثالثا:

قرأت لأبي قصي موضوعًا في موقع "أهل اللغة"، ومشاركةً في "ملتقى أهل الحديث"؛ فكان ذلك سببًا مقنعًا لصرفي عن الخوض معه في مسائل التحقيق وأصوله، وما إلى ذلك من التنظيرات والتأصيلات التي إذا أعوزها الفهم، لم تنفع صاحبها ولو قرأها مليون مرّة...
الموضوع عنوانه: "الإمام (!) التبريزي: لِصٌّ كبير!"
وعنوان كهذا يثير القشعريرة، ويجمِّد الدم في العروق.. وإذا قرأتَ الموضوع، تبيَّن لك أنّ صاحبه لم يقرأ ما طُبع مِن مصنّفات الخطيب التبريزي.. أو قرأها ولم يفهمها.. أو فهمها وتجاهَل ما فهمه، لأنّ التحرّش بالكبار يستهويه...
واعجَب –إن شئت بعْدَ ذا عجبا- لمن وصف التبريزيَّ باللص الكبير، ثم استنجد به ليحكم على عبد السلام هارون بأنه "يغيِّر في المتن" و"يُفسد المعنى" و"يقلبه"!!
أمَّا المشاركة، فهي في "ملتقى أهل الحديث"، تعقيبًا على مقال للفاضل أبي مالك العوضي عنوانه: "دفاعًا عن الإمام الكسائي". وقد أورد فيه هذا النصَّ للذهبي: "وجرت مسألة الزنبور، وهي كذب: أظن الزنبور أشد لسعا من النحلة فإذا هو إياها"، وأشار إلى احتمال طروّ التصحيف على "كذب".
فجاء أخونا أبو قصي، منتقد الكبار ومسفِّه أحلامهم، وقال: "والذي يَظهر لي أن (كذب) مصحفة عن (كذا)؛ فيكونالكلام:(وجر  ت مسألةالزنبور، وهيكذا: أظن الزنبور أشد لسعا من النحلة فإذا هوإياها).
ويكونلفظ الجملة بعدَها بدلاً." (انتهى "ما ظهر" للأخ!)
كذا والله!
ولم يكن في نيّتي أن أتعرَّض لهذا.. لكنني لمّا رأيتُ أخانا يتطاول على "السيِّد"، ويتَّهمه بأنّه "لم يفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"، صمَّمت على نقل كلامه (وقبلَه كلام آخر، "استنحى" فيه كثيرًا و"استلغى" من غير طائل)، ليرى القارئ مدى استيعاب صاحبنا للنحو، والتحقيق، واللغة...
والذي "ظهر له" في تصويب نص "السِّيَر"، هو مِن جنس "ما ظهر له" عند انتقاد: الجوهري، وابن منظور، وأحمد شاكر، وعبد السلام هارون، والسيد صقر... ومَن لم يأخذ من العلم إلا ما "ظهر له"، ولمْ يرتض من القول إلا شطَطا، وتعقَّب قومًا لن يستطيع لهم طلبا؛ فلا تمارِه إلا مراءً ظاهرًا، إذ الإنسانُ أكثرُ شيء جدلا.. والباقيات الصّالحات خيرٌ عند ربِّك ثوابا وخيرٌ أملا.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 
(... تابع)



(5)
مسائل في الضَّرْح والطَّرحِ..
وشيءٍ مِن الضَّرَع! 
هذا، وقد يتساءل الأخ أبو قصي قائلاً: "ولكن أين هو الردّ على كلامي، كما رددتُ أنا على السيِّد"؟
وأجيبه: لا تجعل للعجلة علينا سبيلا، فقد أمهلناك أمدًا طويلا. وجوهر الرد إنما كان في سالف الكلام. أمَّا نقد التعقيبين، فهو فاكهة الكلام، وهي كفاكهة الطعام، لا تقدَّم إلا في الختام...
هذه أوَّلَتُها.. (و"أَوَّلَتُها" هذه ترويها الأعراب عندنا، ووجدتها في مخطوطتين؛ لذا أثبِتُها كما وجدتُها)
ثانيَتُها (انظُرْ: أوَّلَتُها): أطلقتَ العنان لقلمك مسوِّدًا تُهَمَا وأحكامًا جائرة منافية للنقد المنصِف، فأطلقتُ العنان أيضا لقلمي في الرد عليك؛ لكنني توخَّيت الإنصاف... وكنتَ -بما سمّيتَه نقدًا- تعلَّقتَ بوطرٍ لا سبيل لك إلى قضائه، فجئتُ لأريحَك الإراحة الباتَّة من التعلُّق بذلك الوطر...
ولعلَّ لما تجرَّأت عليه عذرًا خفي عنِّي و"ظهر لك".. لكنّني لا أفهمه، كما لم يفهم السيِّد، والجوهري، وابن منظور... فالفهم لك وحدك...
ولَرُبَّما جاء الفتى بِدَنِيَّةٍ --- ووراءَها عُذْرٌ له لمْ يُفْهَمِ
والآن لننتقلْ إلى التعقيبين، وأبدأ بالتعقيب رقم (6).

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)


قال السيد صقر (مقدمات "الشعر والشعراء"، ص27):
"4_ الفقرة (1080) "ودكين هو القائل:
إذا المرءُ لم يدْنسْ من اللؤم عرضُه --- فكل رداء يرتديه جميلُ
وإن هو لم يَضْرَعْ اللُّؤمِ نفسَه --- فليس إلى حسن الثناء سبيل"
قال الشيخ في شرحه : "أصل الضرع _ بفتح الراء _ الذل والتخشع ، يقال : ضرع له وإليه : استكان وخشعَ ، فالمراد هنا : إن لم يمنعنفسه عن اللؤم ، ويغلبها ". قلتُ : والصواب : "إن هو لم يضرح عن اللؤم نفسه" ، جاء في اللسان 3/357 "الضرح : التنحية . وقد ضرحَه : أي نحَّاه ،ودفعَه " (انتهى)
وهنا أشير إلى تدليس خفيٍّ مكشوف مشين لجأ إليه أبو قصي:
في الأصل (ص27): "لم يَضْرَعْ". لكن في متن الكتاب (ص 612): "لم يُضْرِعْ". وهذا يعني أن الشيخ أحمد شاكر صوَّب ضبطه للكلمة في الطبعة الثانية.
ثم يأتي أبو قصي، ذاك الذي يرفض إضافة حرف واحد في التحقيق، فيُثبِت تصويب الشيخ في كلام السيِّد! وما فعل ذلك إلا ليستقيم له توهيم السيِّد "كُلَّ الاستقامة"!
وبعد ذلك يردّ على السيّد في هذه المسألة. وهذا ملخَّص ردِّه:
_ الضَّرْح: لا يعني التنحية.
_ التنحية هي: إبعاد الأشياء الكبيرة الجِرم برِفق.
_ الضَّرْح هو: إبعاد الأشياء الصغيرة الجِرم بعنف.
_ المشترك بين الضَّرح والتنحية هو: الإبعاد.
_ الضرح: الرمي.
_ الضرح: الطرح.
_ الضرح لا يعني: الدَّفع.
بعد هذه المقدّمات السبع، تأتي نتيجة أبي قصي:
(لا يقال "ضرَح الإنسان عن نفسه اللُّؤم"، كما لا يقال "رمى الإنسان نفسَه عن اللؤم")
وهذه الطريقة في الاستدلال هي عين طريقة السفسطائيين: الفأر له أذنان، والفأر على الحائط، إذن= للحائط أذنان!!
بل السفسطائيون أفضل، لأنهم ينطلقون من مقدمات سليمة؛ أمّا أبو قصي، فمقدِّماته ذاتها خاطئة!!
ولن نسأل أبا قصي: مِن أين له أنّ التنحية هي "إبعاد الأشياء الكبيرة الجِرم برِفق."؟ ومِن أين له أنَّ "الضَّرْح لا يعني الدفع"؟
بل نكتفي بهذا النقل عن "الميداني"، حيث يقول بعد إيراده لقول العرب: "ضرحَ الشَّموس ناجزًا بناجز":
"الضَّرحُ: الدَّفْعُ بالرِّجْل. وأصله: التنحية. يُضرَب لمن يُكابِد مثلَه في الشَّراسة."
فأين الرِّفق؟
وفي "الكتاب": "وأمَّا طردته، فنحَّيته. (...) وطردت الكلابُ الصيدَ، أي: جعلت تنحِّيه".
فأين الرِّفق؟ 
ورِفْقًا بعمرو... لن أذهب بعيدا... في "الشعر والشعراء" (ص 224) قول الأفْوَه الأودي:
"والخيرُ لا يأتي ابتغاءً به --- والشرُّ لا يُفْنيه ضَرْح الشَّموس"
قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: "والضرح: التنحيةُ والدَّفع".
فهل أخطأ الشيخ شاكر في "فهم استعمالات العرب"؟
يا شييييييخ!
ولو لم يكن في كلام العرب كلِّه إلا هذا البيت، لكفى به حُجَّةً قويَّة لما ذهب إليه السيِّد صقر. لماذا؟ لأنّ فيه ثبوت استعمال الضرح بدلالته المجازية المعنوية، وضرح الشرِّ قريب من ضرح اللُّؤم.
ولا يداني البيت المذكور قوَّةً إلا بيت قول رؤبة:
باعَدَ عنك العَيْبَ والتدنِيسَا --- ضَرْحَ الشِّمَاسِ الخُلُقَ الضَّبِيسَا" 
بل قول رؤبة أقوى دلالةً...
وفي "المعاني" لابن قتيبة: "والضَّرُوحُ: النَّفُوحُ برِجْلَيه. يقال: اضْرحْ عنك هذا الأمْرَ، أي: نَحِّه عنك."
فهل سيزعم أبو قصي أنّ ابن قتيبة "لا يفهم استعمالات العرب"؟ أو أنَّ شرحه "ليس مستقيمًا كُلَّ الاستقامة"؟!

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)


وفي "أدب الكاتب": " والضَّرْحُ: الرَّمْحُ. ضَرَحَ أي رَمَحَ؛ لأنه إذا ضرح باعدَكَ."ومن شعر أبي تمام:
ضَرَحَ القَذَى عَنْها وشَذَّبَ سَيْفُهُ --- عنْ عِيصِها الْخُرَّابَ والْخُبَّاثَا 
قال التبريزي (اللي ما هوّاش لص كبير!) في شرح الديوان: "يقال: ضَرَحَ القذى، إذا أزالَه ودَفَعَه".وجاء في "نهاية الأرب"، في أسماء القوس (العذراء!): "ضَرُوح: وهي الشديدة الحَفْزِ والدَّفع للسَّهم. طروح: البعيدة المرمى." ثم قال: "طَروح مثل ضَروح".
وسُمِّي الضُّراح ضراحًا، لأنَّه ضَرحَ عن الأرض إلى السماء، كما قال الزمخشري. ويقال "نيَّة ضَرَحٌ أو طَرَحٌ، أي: بعيدة.
وتقول العرب: "بيني وبينهم ضَرْحٌ، أي: تباعُدٌ. و"انضرَحَ ما بين القوم"، أي: تباعَدَ
وبالمختصر المفيد: الضَّرْح يراد به: مطلَق التنحية والإبعاد والمباعَدة والتباعُد والإزالة والدَّفع، سواء تعلَّق ذلك بكبير الجرم أو صغيره، بالعاقل أو بغير العاقل، وبالحسِّيِّ أو المعنويِّ مِن المبعَدَات، حقيقةً أو مجازًا.
هذا الضرح، وانتهينا منه.. أضْرَحَنا الله عن "وجع الدِّماغ"...
الآن، ننتقل إلى توجيه معنى البيت، إذا أثبتنا "لمْ يُضْرِعْ":

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)

الآن، ننتقل إلى توجيه معنى البيت، إذا أثبتنا "لمْ يُضْرِعْ":
وقد شرحه الشيخ أحمد شاكر بمعنى: الذل والتخشُّع، ثم قال: "فالمراد هنا: إن لم يمنع نفسه عن اللؤم ويغلبها". وفي هذا الشرح شيء من "الطفرة" و"الكسب الخفِي"! هكذا يبدو... لكن مراد الشيخ واضح، وهو: أنَّ المرء إذا لم يُخْضِعْ نفسَه لتبتعد عن اللؤم، فلن يجد إلى حسن الثناء سبيلا. ولو أسعفته كلمة "أخضعَ" مرادفًا لأضْرَعَ، لاتَّضح المقصود.
ويؤيِّد كلام الشيخ ما في "النهاية" لابن الأثير. قال: "وفي حديث سلمان رضي الله عنه: "قد ضَرِع به"، أي: غَلَبَه." وهو شاهد قوي... 
كلام الشيخ إذن من حيث معناه ومقصده: واضح كلّ الوضوح لمن تأمَّله؛ لا كما زعم الأخ أبو قصي، واصفا إياه بأنَّه "ليس مستقيمًا كلَّ الاستقامة"! هدانا الله إلى صراطه المستقيم...
وبعد هذه اللّكمة الخفيَّة الموجَّهة إلى عقل الشيخ، يأتي التخبيط والتخليط من أبي قصي، فيقول:
"والصَّواب: (إن لم يُذِّلَّ نفسَه عن اللؤم) أي: (مباعِدًا لها عن اللؤم) كما تقدَّم."!
يا سلام! ما هذا العربي الفصيح!
اسمع جيِّدًا: "أذلَلْتُ نفسي عن اللُّؤم". ثم سافِرْ عبْرَ الزَّمن، واسأل كلَّ الأعراب منذ أن وُجِد الأعراب.. اسألهم عن هذا الكلام: هل هو عربي؟ أم تركماني؟
كلامٌ كهذا لا يقوله إلاَّ مَن أزْمَنَتْه ضَعْفَةُ المتأدِّبة، ممّن "يستنحون" كثيرًا، و"يستلْغون" فوق ذلك!
وفي لسان أخينا أبي قصي وحده يتعدَّى الفعل "أذَلَّ" بـ "عن". ولسنا ندري.. فهو "يعرف في النحو"، والسيد صقر "لا يفهم ما يريده النحاة"!!
وطاف الأخ أبو قصي مشارق الأرض ومغاربها تهرُّبًا من الضَّرح، ثم عاد ليقول إنَّ أضْرَعَ معناها: أذّلَّ، وأذَلَّ تعني: باعَدَ. يعني: فرَّ من الضرْح ليقع في فيه!
دعك من هذا...
وما ذكره الشيخ أحمد شاكر شرحًا لرواية "لم يُضْرِع عن اللؤم نفسه"، لا يصح إلا إذا ثبت في كلام العرب استعمال: "أضْرَع عن" بمعنى: "مَنَع عن" أو "غَلَب". ولعلَّ هذا هو الذي دفع بالسيِّد إلى اختيار "يُضْرِح" بدلاً عنها. فاللغة واستعمال العرب يؤيِّدان كلام السيِّد. أمّا كلام الشيخ، فيحتاج إلى شاهد يدعمه، غير الذي ذكرتُه مِن قبْلُ...
وقرأت في "النهاية في غريب الحديث": "المضارَحة: وهي المقابلة والمضارَعة". لكنّني وجدت الزمخشريّ يقول: "المقابلة والمعارَضة". وكلام ابن الأثير أوردَه شرحًا لكلمة "الضُّراح"، فلعلَّ المضارعة هنا تعني المضاهاة بين البيت المعمور والكعبة، أي أنَّ الضُّراح يقابل الكعبة ويُشبِهها مِن هذا الوجه.

* قبل أنْ نَنْضَرح:
والمعنى: السيِّد صقر تكلَّ بعلم، وله من لغة العرب ما يؤيِّد كلامه بقوّة. والشيخ أحمد شاكر تكلَّم بعلم أيضًا، وحجَّته المخطوطات، وكذلك بصيص مِن لغة العرب...
يعني: اثنان جالسان على قمَّة الهمالايا، يتحاوران بلغة الإشارة عن مسائل ما وراء التحقيق.. وثالث "رابض" في السفح، يشغِّب عليهما ويهوِّش، مع أنّه لم يفهم كلامهما، بل لم يسمعه!!
ولكن، هل سمعاه؟!
وفوق كلّ ذي عِلمٍ عليم...

(يتبع...)
بعد ساعة أو ساعتين، بإذن الله تعالى...

----------


## الواحدي

* تنبيه:




> (... تابع)
> ...  ومن المحتمل أن يكون أبو قصي تلقف هذا الكلامَ مِن بعض عابري السبيل.. لكن، لنتأمّلْه على أنّه من نتائج تعقيباته النقدية...


 

صدَق الحدس!
أسعفني الآن أحد الإخوة الأفاضل بنص كلام التبريزي في "شرح المعلَّقات العشر"، وهو في الصفحة 27 من نشرة فخر الدين قباوة (دار الفكر 1997). وهو مطابق لِما ذكره ناصر الدين الأسد في كتابه. لكن المدهش أنَّ مضمون الانتقاد الذي وجَّهه أبو قصي إلى عبد السلام هارون ليس إلاّ ما ذكره "قباوة"... أقول المضمون، لا الألفاظ!
وتأمَّل كلام "قباوة"، ثم قارنْه بكلام الأخ أبي قصي:
"وقد تصرَّف الناشرُ في عبارة الأصمعي، خلافًا لما في النسختين اللتين اعتمدهما. أمّا النحّاس، فقد علَّق على البيت الثالث بقوله: والصحيح أنه منحول. ثم قدَّم للبيت الرابع بقوله: "قال الأصمعي: الأعراب تروي فيها". (الصفحة 25، الهامش رقم 5)
فالمحقّق أشار إلى ما هو موجود في شرح الأنباري وإلى شرح النحَّاس، ولم يحرِّر المسألة. وهي مسألة تحتاج إلى مزيد نظر وتمحيص...
أمَّا قوله: "وقد تصرف الناشر في عبارة الأصمعي، خلاقًا لما في النسختين اللتين اعتمدهما." فهو نقلٌ أمينٌ لما هو موجود في نشرة عبد السلام هارون؛ لم يُتبِعه بحكم أو اعتراض، لم يقل: "أفسد المعنى" أو "قلبَه"...

وللحديث بقية

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان... 
(... تابع)




(6)
"ما" الزائدة..
مزايدات للتنقُّص... 

"لم يفهم السيد صقر معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"!!

هذه الجملة هي القطرة التي أفاضت الإناء، واستدعت العتب، وأثارت فيَّ شيئا من الغضب؛ وهو من جنس غضب الأخ على أخيه، ينتهي عادةً بعناق...
كلّ الأحكام التي بعثرها أبو قصي يمينًا وشمالاً في حق أفذاذ اللغة والتحقيق يمكن أن تجد لها وجهًا يخفِّف مِن حدّتها، إلاَّ هذ الحكم.. فهو كالحنظل.. وقد أهدانا إياه أبو فيصل مجَّانًا، لأنه أخذه مجّانًا..
وهذه الجملة هي مِن جنس "الذي حارت البريّةُ فيه"، حيَّرتْني كما حيَّرتْ أبا العلاء؛ لكن على عكس ما قال في عجُز بيته الشهير...
وكلَّما دخلتُ "النت"، ضحكتُ.. وتذكَّرتُ قولَ شيخ المعرَّة:
رُبَّ قبْرٍ قد صار قبرًا مرارًا --- ضاحكٍ مِن تَزاحُمِ الأضدادِ!
وهذه قصة أخرى...
ولكي نسبر أغوار حكم أخينا أبي قصي على السيّد، لنسافرْ –بشيءٍ من "الطَّيِّ"- إلى هضبة "التبت"، ولْنجلس جِلسةَ المتأمِّلين، ولْنَغُص في أعماق تلك الجملة الموجعة... ولْنتساءلْ:
أين درس السيّد صقر؟ في الكتَّاب، لكنه لم يتمم دراسته، لأنّ "سيدنا الشيخ" طرده وقال له: "رُح يا بني، إنت ما بتفهمش"؟
هل درس في "السربون"؟ أو "الجامعة الأمريكية"؟
هذا سؤال...
السؤال الثاني: ما هو اختصاص السيِّد صقر؟ بائع في "سوق الخضار" يستقبل "اللجاجات"؟ أم تراه كان سمكريًّا.. وفي أحد الأيام حدث انسداد في مجرى من مجاري المياه في مطبخ أحمد شاكر، فاستدعاه؛ لأنه اختبره واتيقَّن أنّه "يلجّ" في تسريح الأنابيب. وبينما كان السيّد مقبلاً على عمله، احتاج إلى الورق. فالتفت، فرأى كتابًا على طاولة المطبخ، فتناولَه، ثم ألْقى عليه نظرة.. ومن سوء حظ أبي الأشبال أنّ تلك النظرة وقعت على الصفحة رقم 530 والهامش الأوَّل منها.. وبعد أن تدبَّره هرع إلى الشيخ، وقال له كذا وكذا..
وحتَّى لا نطيل التأمُّل، لنختصر المسافة ولْنقل: إنَّ كلاما كذاك الكلام، لا يقوله إلا مَن جهل أو تجاهل مقام "السيِّد"، وسيرته، وإنجازاته، وشهادة كبار العلماء له...
ولْنفرض أنه نسي كلَّ دروسه الأزهرية، ومئات الكتب التي قرأها قراءة تحصيل وتدبّر.. لنفترض هذا وغيره من المستحيلات... أليس هو مَن حقَّق "تأويل مشكل القرآن" لابن قتيبة؟ وفي "التأويل" باب طويل عريض، عنوانه: "باب تكرار الكلام والزيادة فيه"، يتجاوز العشرين صفحة (من الصفحة 243 إلى الصفحة 254)، وفيه فصل مفرَدٌ للحروف الزائدة (ص243-254). أيُعقَل أنَّ السيِّد حقَّق هذا الباب كلَّه، مع أنَّه "لم يكن يفهم معنى الزِّيادة عند النُّحاة"؟
ممكن... لكن!
افتح يا بُنَي الصفحة 250 من "المشكل"، واقرأ ماذا يقول ابن قتيبة؟
يقول: 
"و"على" قد تُزاد. قال حُمَيد بن ثَوْر:
أبى الله إلاَّ أنَّ سَرْحةَ مالكٍ --- على كُلِّ أفْنانِ العِضَاهِ تَرُوقُ"
طيّب! اقرأ الآن الهامش رقم 6 من الصفحة نفسها. ماذا يقول ذلك الرجل الذي "لم يفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"؟
يقول:
"وإنَّما جعل "على" في هذا البيت زائدة، لأنَّ راق يروق لا يحتاج في تعدِّيه إلى حرف جر، إنما يقال: راقني الشيء يروقني. فالمعنى: يروق كلَّ أفنان".
طيِّب! لكن يحتمَل أنّ السيّد فهم "معنى الزيادة عند النحاة" في كلِّ الكتب التي قرأها، وكلِّ الكتب التي حقَّقها؛ لكنَّه أمام هيبة أبي الأشبال، نسي كلَّ ذلك، فـ"لم يفهم"!
ممكن...
لِنرْجع الآن إلى كلام "السيِّد" في نقده للشعر والشعراء. ماذ يقول؟ يقول (ص 23):
"وإذا كانت "ما" زائدة كما قال الأستاذ فلماذا ضبط الشَّكل بِضَمِّ اللام والصواب "كما شكل" بكسر اللام."
وهنا جملة من التنبيهات يقتضيها المقام:
_ أوَّلا: ما نقلناه من كلام السيِّد قاله عرَضًا، ولم يُفرِد له فضلاً من مقاله. فهو لا يتجاوز سطرًا ونصف، ضمن فصلٍ يتجاوز الأسطُر العشر. فالتشبُّث به، وتكبيرُ بالمجهر حيفٌ مِن هذا الوجه.
_ ثانيًا: الكلام جاء ضمن مقالٍ، ومن خصائص المقال الإيجاز. ولو كان ضمن كتاب، لذكر الأسباب التي دعته إلى استدراكه، ولعلَّل ووجَّه كلامه.
_ ثالثًا: إذا طالعت كتابًا ما، لا سيّما ما ألّفه القدامى، وقرأت فيه: "وما هنا زائدة". ماذا تفهم؟
وهذا يعيدنا إلى كلام الشيخ أحمد شاكر وماذا قال. وهو في الهامش رقم 1 من الصفحة رقم 530.
وكلامه جاء في تعليقه على قصيدةٍ لهشام أخي ذي الرّمَّة، قال عنها ابن قتيبة: "ولم أذكر هذا الشعر لأنه عندي مختار، ولكن ذكرتُه لأنّي لم أسمع لهشام بشعرٍ غيرِه." فعلّق الشيخ شاكر: "وليته لم يفعل!" وكأنّه يتنفس الصعداء بعد طول جهد...
فالقصيدة مدلهمَّة الألفاظ والمعاني.. ومن لطيف المناسبات: أنّ ابن قتيبة أعقبها بهذا البيت لذي الرّمّة: 
إذا انجابت الظَّلْماءُ أضْحَتْ رؤوسُها --- عليهنَّ من جَهْد الكَرَى وهْي ظُلَّعُ!!
ثم روى أنَّ ابن أبي فروة قال لذي الرّمّة: "ما علمتُ أحدًا من الناس أَظْلَعَ الرؤوسَ غيرَك. قال (ذو الرّمّة): أَجَلْ."
سبحان الله!
القصيدة إذن ممّا "يُظلِع الرؤوس"...
وفي ضبط الشيخ أحمد شاكر، رحمه الله، لهذه القصيدة وتعليقه عليها أربعة مواضع أُخَر، غير التي ذكر السيِّد، تقتضي التعقيب والاستدراك. لكنّني لن أذكرها، اتِّقاءَ أن يقرأها بعضُهم، فيبني عليها موضوعًا يُنشَر في منتدى من المنتديات، ثم يصيح فوق السطوح: "لقد اكتشفت لأحمد شاكر أربعة أخطاء في تحقيقه للشعر والشعراء! وشاكر من كبار المحقِّقين، لكنَّه "لم يفهم معاني ألفاظ الشعراء".. وأنا اكتشفتُ له أربعة أخطاء "مصادفةً"، "غير مستقصٍ ولا مستوعب"! إذن أنا كبير مثله، بل خيرٌ منه!" ثم يأتي آخر، ويصعد إلى السطح ويُناصره.. ثم يأتي ثالث ورابع.. ثم يؤسِّسون جمعية، ويسومُّنها: "نادي الأخطاء الأربعة".. ثم... يخرُّ السقف، ويهوي الجميع!
أين كنّا؟ آه! نعم...
إذن، ماذا كتب الشيخ أحمد شاكر في هامش الصفحة 530 من "الشعر والشعراء"؟
ولكن، قبْلَ ذلك، ماذا قال أخونا أبو قصي في ردّه على كلام السيِّد؟

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)

إذن: ماذا قال أخونا أبو قصي في ردّه على كلام السيِّد؟
بعد أنْ نقل كلام السيِّد، وسطَر تلك الجملة التي ما كان ينبغي أن تُسطَر، سرد علينا درسًا كلامًا هو من النحو المدرسي، لا الدرس النحوي. وذكر لنا أنواع "ما" الزائدة، ومتى تكون كافّة، ومتى تكون غير كافّة.. كفانا الله الهمَّ والغمّ...
وهو في ذلك لم "يَسْتَنْحِ" ولم "يَسْتَلْغِ"، بل نحا نحوًا حسَنَا. فجاء كلامه حسنًا، وجدّ حسن!
وهذا الكلام هو حدود العلم.. ولكن أين الفهم؟ الفهم وراء تلك الحدود... وأوّل مراحله: فهم كلام العلماء على وجهه، لا على أذنك أو عينك.
إذا أطلق أحدهم الكلام وقال "و"ما" هنا زائدة". ما الذي نفهمه: "ما" الكافّة؟ أو غير الكافّة؟
وإذا أراد "ما" الكافَّة، هل يقول: "و"ما" هنا زائدة كافة"؟ أم: "و"ما" هنا كافّة"؟ أم يكتفي بقوله: "و"ما" هنا زائدة"؟
وإذا قال القدامى في كتبهم: "و"ما" هنا زائدة"؟ هل يريدون الكافّة؟ أو غير الكافَّة؟
لن أطيل الحديث... ومن أراد أن يتبيَّن المسألة، فما عليه إلا الرجوع إلى كتب التفسير، وما ذكروه في قوله تعالى: "فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ الله لِنْتَ لَهُمْ" (آل عمران:159)، وكذا قوله: "فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ" (النساء:155)
لن أطيل... وسأكتفي بنقل واحد، أراه يختصر علينا طريق البحث والفهم:
يقول القرطبي في تفسير قوله تعالى: "فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ الله لِنْتَ لَهُمْ":
""ما" صِلة. أي: فبرحمةٍ، كقوله: "عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ"، "فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ"، "جُنْدٌ مَا هُنَالِكَ مَهْزُومٌ"...
وليست بزائدةٍ على الإطلاق، وإنَّما أطْلَق عليها سيبويه معنى الزِّيادة مِنْ حيث زال عملُها."
تأمَّلْ ما تحته سطرٌ، تُدرك المراد..
فالقدامى من مفسِّرين ولغويّين ونحاة، بل وكذلك عدد من المتأخِّرين، إذا قالوا –مثلاً- "ما زائدة" دون تقييد أو تخصيص، فإنَّ مرادَهم "ما" غير الكافَّة، لا الكافَّة. وبعض المفسِّرين يستنكف عن وصفها بالزائدة، ويسمِّيها صلة. وكذلك يسمِّيها ابن قتيبة في مصنَّفاته..
بل حتى في المعاجم التي تفضَّل الأخ أبو قصي بنقل ما وجده فيها، تجد أصحابها إذا اكتفوا بوصف حرف بأنه زائد، أرادوا أنّه غير كافٍّ، أي لا يمنع الذي قبله من العمل. وبالنسبة لـ "ما"، تجدهم في غير الباب الذي فصَّلوا فيه الكلام حول اقترانها بغيرها من الحروف، اكتفوا بقولهم "ما كافّة"، ولم يقولوا "ما زائدة" أو "ما زائدة كافة".
ومَن أدام النظر في اللسان، أدرَك ذلك. أمَّا مَن سبَق لسانُه نظرَه، فذلك شأنُه...
هذه واحدة...
المسألة الثانية: هل استخدم أحمد شاكر في تحقيقاته أو كتبه عبارته تلك ("ما" زائدة)، وهو يقصد حصرًا ما الزائدة الكافّة عن العمل؟ المسألة تحتاج إلى تتبُّع، ووقت.. لكن ظنِّي أنَّ السيّد صقر آخَذه مِن هذا الباب...
وإذا رجعنا إلى تحقيق تفسير الطبري، واستصحبنا –افتراضًا- أنّه لم يكن له فيه من عمل سوى المراجعة والتخريج، نجد مواضع عدَّة، ذكَر فيها المحقِّقان حروفا وُصِفَت بالزيادة، بمعنى أنّها ملغاة لا عمل لها، لا بمعنى كونها كافّة. والمقام يضيق عن ذكر الأمثلة... وهذا ممّا يقَوِّي الظن الذي ذكرتُه في السبب الذي دعا السيِّد إلى الاستدراك على أبي الأشبال...
هذه الثانية...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)


_ المسألة الثالثة: 
إذا رجعنا إلى كتب بعض القدامى، نجدهم يستعملون "ما" الزائدة في مقابل "ما" الكافة. أي: إذا كانت "ما" زائدة غيرَ كافَّة، قالوا: "و"ما" هنا زائدة"، وإذا كانت كافَّة، قالوا: "و"ما" هنا كافَّة". وهذا تجده كثيرًا في "الخزانة"، وتجده أيضًا في "شرح الرَّضِيّ". وفي "رسالة الغفران" فقرة تُظْهِره بجلاء لذي عينين (ابتسامة).
وسأكتفي بهذا النقل عن "الخزانة" (الشاهد 799) لتوضيح المسألة:
"رُبَّمَا ضَرْبَةٍ بِسَيْفٍ صَقِيلٍ --- بَين بُصْرَى وطَعْنَةٍ نَجْلاءِ
على أنَّ "ما" المتَّصلة بـ "رُبَّ" فيه زائدةٌ، لا كافَّة. ولذا عملتْ "ربَّ" الجرّ في "ضربةٍ".
ثم أضاف: "ومِن العجائب قول العيني: كلمةُ "رُبَّ" دخلتْ عليها "ما" الكافَّة، ولكن ما كفَّتها عن العمل هاهنا، ولهذا جرّت "ضربة". (انتهى)
وهذه الإضافة أوْرَدتُها، لنلْحظ الفرق بيننا وبين "علماء زمان".. ولو قرأ أحدنا كلامَ العيني، لشنَّع عليه أبشع تشنيع، ولاتَّهَمَه بأنه "لم يفهَم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"!!
هذه المسائل ذكرتُها، لأنَّها متعلِّقة بالفهم.
* والمعنى: تناول الشيخ أحمد شاكر بالشرح قول أخي ذي الرمّة:
واسْتَنَّ فَوق الحَذارَى القُلْقُلانُ كَما --- شَكْلُ الشُّنُوفِ يُحاكَى بالهَيَانِيم
فقال (ص 530، هامش1): "((كما شكل)) ما زائدة، أراد: كشكلِ الشُّنُوف"
وضبط الشكل بالضَّم..
وكان الأوْلى، حسب السيِّد، أن يقول: "ما كافَّة"؛ لأنَّك إذا قلتَ: "ما زائدة" دون تقييد، فإنَّه يراد بها "ما" غير الكافة، فيكون الكسر من حق اللام، لا الضم. وفي أحسن تقدير، يظل المعنى مبهمًا...
هذه هي الحكاية وما فيها...
فلا أبو الأشبال أخطأ خطأ بيِّنًا في كلامه، ولا السيِّد كان مسيئًا (للفهم أو للتصرُّف) في استدراكه! الأوَّل يفترض في القارئ مزيد نباهة ليعلم أنّ مرادَه "ما" الكافّة، والثاني يفترض في المحقِّق مزيد تحوُّط في العبارة انسجامًا مع الاستعمال الدارج!
ويا دار ما دخلك شر...
* يعني: الشيخ كتب ما كتب وفي باله أنّ الذي يقرأ من الأفذاذ، والسيد أومأ إلى الشيخ بأنَّه خالَف في هذه المسألة منهجَ الأفذاذ. وكلاهُما من الأفذاذ... فما شأننا نحن؟
وكأنَّني أتخيَّل حوارًا طويلا بين أبي الأشبال والسيد حول تحقيق "الشعر والشعراء".. وأثناء الحديث، وبينما كان السيّد يدني من فيه كأس الشاي ليرتشفه، قال لأبي الأشبال: "بالمناسبة، ما قصة "ما" الزائدة هذه التي ذكرتَها في الهامش، مع أنَّك رفعت قوله "شكل" في المتن؟ ألمْ يكن الأوْلى أن توضح، أو تقول: "ما" كافة؟" فأجاب الشيخ: "هذه تركتُها لفهمك!" فقال السيِّد: "زادنا الله فهْمًا، ونفعنا بك!"
ثم ارتشف السيِّد رشفتَه المعلَّقة، فقال له الشيخ مداعبًا: "سكَّر زيادة؟" فأجابه السيّد: "لا، اجعلها كافّة أحلى".
فابتسما..ثم مضى كلٌّ منهما إلى عمله...
وكان عملهم: التحقيق؛ لا اللّهاث وراء المحقِّقين الأفذاذ، والتعسُّف في تخطئتهم، ثم نشر ذلك كلِّه فوق السطوح... كالذي ينشر ثيابه، كاشفًا عورته! 
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

ففهَّمْناها سليمان...
(... تابع)





(7)
قَبْلَ العَشِيّ...
 

شُهورٌ يَنْقَضِينَ وما شَعَرْنَا --- بأَنْصافٍ لَهُنَّ ولا سِرَارِفأَمَّا لَيْلُهُنَّ فَخَيْرُ لَيْلٍ --- وأَقْصَرُ ما يَكُونُ مِن النَّهارِ
وبعد، أخي أبا قُصَي...
الآن وقد خفّ العتاب، يمكنني التحاور معك بضمير الخطاب...
لقد قضيت في محاورتك وقتًا "كعصر العامريّة"، سقْيًا له من وقت.. فجزاك الله خيرًا.
أحببتُ فيك الشاعر.. وأحببتُ فيك الأديب.. لكن، أغضبني منك الناقد! لا كلُّ الناقد، بل شيءٌ منه..
فالنقد من أمارات الفهم، والفهم هِبَةٌ من الله؛ لن يبارك لنا فيها إلا إذا أحسنّا استعمالها. ومن تمامه: أن نتفهَّم كلام أهل الفهم...
والنقد: حُكْم. والحاكم مسؤول عن حكمه. قال الحسن البصري، رحمه الله في قوله تعالى: "فَفَهَّمْنَاهَ   سُلَيْمَانَ": "لولا هذه الآية، لرأيت الحكَّام هلكوا. ولكن أثنى على هذا بصوابه، وأثنى على هذا باجتهاده". قم إذن، وقبِّلْ جبينَ الحسَن، فقد أسعدك بتأويل من التنزيل!
والنقد رديف التمحيص. والتمحيص قرين التريُّث وتقليب النظر. وقديمًا كان لفظ "المحقِّق" إذا أُطلِق إنَّما يراد به الناقد لأقوال الناس وآرائهم. ولتمحيص أقوال الناس، لا يكفي أن نتثبَّت في صحَّة نسبتها إليهم، بل لا بد من تعليلها والبحث عن الباعث عليها. وأفضل النقّاد هو من يسوق الاعتذار عن مقالات العلماء. أمَّا إدانتهم بما قالوا، فكلُّ الناس تُحسِنه...
والناقد الحق هو: مَن راعى مقام المتكلِّم وهو يمحِّص كلامه؛ لا تعصُّبًا له أو عليه، بل استصحابًا لحاله...
ولولا ذلك "الشيء" الذي أشرتُ إليه، لما كان الذي كان.. ولكان نقدك كالنقد: قد يُقْبَل، وقد يُرَدّ عليه. والناقد في الحالتين مشكور مأجور... فهو إذا أخطأ: أكَّد صحَّة كلام مَن انتقده بعد التمحيص. وإذا أصاب: نبَّه أهل العلم إلى الخطأ فاجتنبوه...
ونحن في عصرٌ، ميزته ومَزيّته الكبرى: التواصُل. وقد منّ الله عليننا بنعمة المنتديات الطاهرة النافعة، مثل منتدانا هذا... وهي نعمة لمن أحسن الاستفادة منها، ونِقمة على مَن أساء...
منذ أكثر من أسبوعين، سجّلت أختٌ لنا في مجلسنا هذا استشكالا لكلمة وردت في "المعيار المعرب"، فاجتهد جميع الإخوة في إعطاء توجيه لتلك الكلمة.. اجتهدنا جميعا.. وقاربنا.. لكنّنا لم نُصب الجواب.. ثم جاء أخ، ولعلَّه لم يكن من أعضاء المنتدى قبل ورود تلك "النازلة"، فجاءنا بالجواب المُقنِع!
ولن أبالغ إذا قلت لك إنّ فرحتي بقراءة كلامه، لربّما فاقت فرحته هو بالتوصُّل إلى الجواب، بل وفرحة الأخت التي أرّقها ذلك الإشكال...
وهكذا الأمر أخي الكريم... هيِّن ليِّن، ميسورٌ لمن يسَّره الله عليه...
لو أفدتنا بتعقيباتك على كلام السيد صقر، رحمه الله، وكانت خالية من الأحكام، لشاركنا جميعا في إثراء الموضوع بنِيَّة المستفيد والمفيد معًا، ولربحنا جميعًا وما أهدرنا وقتنا في توضيح الواضحات...
والواضحات هنا واضحة.. وهي لا تحتاج إلى مزيد إيضاح...
كان الله في عوننا جميعًا، وغفر لنا، وستر علينا!
وقد حرصتُ، أخي أبا قصي، ألا يندَّ قلمي بجارح الكلام لشخصك، واتخذتُ هذا السَّمت نهجا لعباراتي منذ أوَّل مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع؛ اللّهم إلا ما كان من باب المشاكلة لقاموسك في الحديث عن بعض العلماء...
فإذا وجدتَ كلمةً شعرتَ أنها تستهدف شخصك لا كلامك، فأرجو أن تعذرني. وكن على يقين أنّني لم أقصد ذلك ولا جال في خاطري...
والآن أستأذنك في الانصراف، فقد تعبت...
تعبت، وأريد العودة إلى أحبابي...
أحبابي أولئك... إنهم هناك... لكن مقامهم في القلب لا يريم... وكلَّما ضاقت بي الدنيا وكلح وجهها، هرعتُ إليهم، مستأنسًا بحديثهم، مقتبسًا من أنوارهم، مستروحًا مجالسهم...
أولئك أحبابي... أشتاق إليهم، فتمنعني الهيبة من لقائهم... وألقاهم، فيُعجِلني فيض أنوارهم عن إطالة الجلوس بين أيديهم...
أولئك أحبابي... واحات تُظلّني والعمر صحراء قاحلة... نجومٌ تهديني والدنيا ليل حالك... 
أوائك أحبابي... مِن عذْب حياضهم تضلّعت.. ومِن رحيق رياضهم نهلت.. فما استحليْتَه من كلامي، فهو من ورود تلك الرياض.. وما استعذبته مِن معانيَّ، فهو من معين تلك الحياض...
أولئك أحبابي... الرافعي، والشاكريّان، والسيِّد، والطناحي، ومن كان من طرازهم...
أترقَّب مرورهم على الطريق.. وعندما يقتربون، أتودَّد إليهم بما جنيت من ثمرات الأفكار.. فلا يلتفِتون إليَّ أحيانًا، وأعتذر لهم وعنهم... ويأذون لي أحيانًا في مرافقتهم، فأرى الدنيا على حقيقتها: لا تساوي جناح بعوضة...
أستأذنك أخي أبا قصي، ولعلني لن ألقاك بعد حديثنا هذا...

تَمتَّعْ مِن شَمِيمِ عَرَارِ نَجْدٍ --- فَمَا بَعْدَ العَشِيَّة مِنْ عَرَارِ

----------


## الواحدي

تصويب




> ويأذون لي أحيانًا في مرافقتهم



 ويأذنون لي أحيانًا بمرافقتهم.

----------


## الواحدي

تنبيه إلى تصحيف وسقط في موضعين (ابتسامة)




> _ أوَّلا: ما نقلناه من كلام السيِّد قاله عرَضًا، ولم يُفرِد له فضلاً من مقاله. فهو لا يتجاوز سطرًا ونصف*، ضمن فصلٍ يتجاوز الأسطُر العشر. فالتشبُّث به، وتكبيرُ* بالمجهر حيفٌ مِن هذا الوجه.


والصواب:
أوَّلا: ما نقلناه من كلام السيِّد قاله عرَضًا، ولم يُفرِد له فصلاً من مقاله. فهو لا يتجاوز سطرًا ونصفالسطر، ضمن فصلٍ يتجاوز الأسطُر العشر. فالتشبُّث به، وتكبيرُه بالمجهر حيفٌ مِن هذا الوجه.

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*تمهيدٌ* 
*لولا أن يغترَّ بهذا الكلام بعضُ من ليس في غريزتِه القدرةُ على النظر ، والممايزة ، والتمحيص ، لكان الوجهَ أن نُمسكَ عن الردِّ عليه ، لما انغمسَ فيه من التخليطِ المستبينِ ، والتعالمِ المكشوفِ ، والعبثِ الظاهرِ الذي إن يكن ساءَ أحدًا ، فإنما ساءَ السيِّد صقرًا في قبرِه ، وكأني أراه يجأرُ إلى الله تعالَى أن يرفعَ عنه هذا البلاء الماحق الذي نزلَ به من بعضِ مَن أرادَ أن يحسِن إليه ؛ فلم يزِد على أن أساءَ إليه أبلغَ الإساءةِ . وكأنِّي به يقولُ : قد كان ما كان منِّي عن اجتهادٍ ، ولم أطَّلِع على ما يبيِّن خطأه . ولو كنتُ اطلعتُ على ذلكَ ، لرجعتُ إلى الحقِّ ؛ فما بالُ أقوامٍ يصرّون على قولي بعدَ أن قُدِّمَت إليهم الأدلَّةُ ، والبيِّناتُ ؟ ثم يتمثَّل بقول عديِّ بن الرِّقاع العامليِّ :*
*أضَلالُ ليلٍ ساقطٍ أكنافُه *** في الناسِ أعذرُ ، أم ضلالُ نهارِ ؟*
*أفرأوني ادَّعيتُ لنفسي العصمة من الخطأ ، والبراءةَ من السهوِ؟*
*أم هم أعلمُ مني بنفسي حينَ قلتُ :*
*(* *وإني على نهجي الذي انتهجتُ منذ أول كتابٍ نشرتُ ، أدعو النُقَّادَ إلى إظهاري على* *أوهامي فيها ، وتبيين ما دقَّ عن فهمي من معانيها ، أو ندَّ عن نظري من مبانيها ،**وفاءً بحقِّ العلم عليهم ، وأداءً لحقّ النصيحة فيه** ) .* 
*فرحمةُ الله عليك يا سيِّدُ !*
*أيَّةً سلكتَ !*
*ولله أنتَ من عالمٍ !*
*تعرفُ الحقَّ ، ولا تنكِرُه *** إن عرفانَ الفتى الحقَّ كرَمْ*
*وجزاكَ الله على ذلك خيرًا .*
*ولا يزالُ أهلُ العلمِ يعرِفُ بعضُهم قدرَ بعضٍ ؛ وإنما يفسِدُ بينَهم الدُّخلاءُ !* 
*- والحديث آتٍ إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

هل تراجَع الأخ أبو قصي عن موقفه؟
وموقفه الذي ساءنا ليس النقد، بل التطاوُل على العلماء بنعوت لا يقبلها لا العلم ولا الخلُق.
لا أظنّ ذلك...
بل إنّ فراستي تخبرني أنه سيتمادى...
فها هو ذا يطلع علينا بنغمة قديمة جديدة، وهي: "إنَّما أساء إليك الذين أحبُّوك!"
أمَّا الذين شتموك، واتَّهموك في فهمك، فأولئك هم الذين يحبُّونك حقًّا، ويحبُّون العلم؛ لأنَّهم "مِن أهل العلم"، لا من "الدخلاء"!
ثم فُتِحَت له نافذة على الغيب، فرأى السيّد "يجأر إلى الله تعالى أن يرفع عنه هذا البلاء الماحق"! وما مصدر هذا البلاء؟ إنه "مِن بعض مَن أراد أن يُحسِن إليه، فلم يزد على أنْ أساء"!
الله أكبر!
هكذا تنقلب الموازين في أفهام من ينافحون عن "الفهم"، ويندِّدون بمن "يقلب المعاني" و"يفسدها" و"لا يفهم استعمالات العرب".
لسنا هنا في مورد الحب أوالكره، يا أخي.. الأمر يتعلَّق بالإنصاف. والإنصاف، قبل أن يكون خلقًا محمودًا، هو من صفات العقلاء. والحكم على كلام الناس، إذا شابه الحيف والتحامل، فَقَدَ قيمته، ولو "زعم" "مُدَّعيه" أنَّه صواب.. فماذا لو كان أصحاب ذلك الكلام أناسًا لا كالناس!
والسيِّد قال:
"أدعو النُقَّادَ إلى إظهاري على *أوهامي فيها"*
ولم يقل: أدعو كلَّ مَن هَبَّ ودبَّ إلى إظهار "ما ظهر له" من أوهامٍ لي، وإظهاري عليها، ثم اتهامي بـ "نفي الروايات الصحيحة" وأنَّني "لم أفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"! 
هل كلامي بيِّن؟ أم أخاطبه بالتركماني؟
فإنْ لمْ يَفهَم العربيُّ يومًا --- فَحَدِّثْه إذًا بالتُّرْكُمانِي  !!

وفي هذا المقام، أذكِّر القارئ الكريم المنصِفَ بهذا الكلام النفيس للجاحظ، فإنَّه نبوءة منه لما سيقع وظهرت "تمهيداته". يقول:
"ومِن أبْلَغِ الطَّعن على ما تريد: أنْ تطعن، ثم تستغفرالله. ثم تتمهَّل فترةً، ثم تعود لطعنٍ هوأعظم وأطمُّ من الأوَّل؛ ليوثق بك فيه، ويقال: إنّ هذا لوكان عن حسدٍ، مارجع عن الطعن الأول."!!
أبْدل "الحسد" بـ"الإجحاف"، يتّضح المعنى...

وفي فهم العقلاء كفاية..."كافّة"، لا "زائدة"...
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## الواحدي

** تنبيه:
الإخوة الذين يستخدمون "جوجل كروم"، سيجدون المشاركات من 21 إلى 24 معروضة بشكل رديء لا يطاق، بسبب تغيير الحرف حجمًا ولونًا... وهذا التغيير لم يتسبّب فيه الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون (ابتسامة)، بل هو من تحريفات اللغة الرقمية. 
ولإراحة أعينهم، ما عليهم إلا أن يفتحوا صفحة المجلس بواسطة "أنترنت إكسبلورر".
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*إنَّ خيرَ البرقِ ما الغيثُ معَهْ* 


*ما مثَلي ومثلُ الأخ الواحديِّ إلا كرجلين خرجا يصطادان ؛ حتى إذا توسَّطا عُرضَ السريِّ ، كمَنا فيه يلتمسان صيدًا يصيبانِ منه غِرَّةً . فبينا هما كذلك ، أعرَضَ لهما عانةٌ من حُمُر الوحشِ ، فقبضَ أحدُهما على معجِسِ قوسِه ، وأرسلَ سهمَه :*
*فخرَّت نحوصٌ ذاتُ جحشٍ سمينةٌ *** قد اكتنزت لحمًا ، وقد طُّبِّقت شحما*
*فلكزَه صاحبُه ، وقال له : لم تصنع شيئًا لا أبا لك ! فقال : وكيفَ إذن ؟ فانتزعَ القوس من يدِه ، وقال : انظر ، وسترَى .*
*ولبِثَ مكانَه يتطلَّعُ ، ويتحسَّسُ ، ويترقَّبُ ؛ فما هي إلا هنيهةٌ حتى مرَّت بجانبِه بقرةٌ كأحسنِ ما أنت راءٍ من البقرِ ، واقتربت منه وهي غافلةٌ عن مكانِه منها ، حتى أمكنته ، ولم يبقَ بينه وبينَها إلا مِقدار ذراع ؛ فلو مدَّ يدَه لعلِقَت برَوقيها . فلمَّا رأى ذلكَ ، أقبلَ عليها بسهمِه ، وهو يقلِّبُ عينيه ؛ فتارةً يغمض عينًا ، ويفتحُ أخرَى ، وتارةً يغمضهما معًا ، وتارةً ينظرُ :*
*بعينٍ كعينِ مُفيض القِداحِ *** إذا ما أراغَ يريدُ الحويلا*
*وقد عضَّ على شفتيه ، ومدَّ عنقَه ، وحنَى ظهرَه ، ثم لأيًا مَّا أرسلَ سهمَه :*
*فرمَى ، فأخطأها ، وصادف سهمُه *** حجرًا ففُلِّلَ ، والنضيُّ مجزَّعُ*
*فهذا مثلي ومثلُ الواحديِّ .* 
*وأنا لا أظلمُه ، ولا أحبُّ أن أكونَ من أهلِ البُهتِ ؛ فأقلبَ ثنائي عليه ذمًّا لحاجةٍ في نفسي ، وأشابِهَ يهودَ ، ولا أن أنزِعَ عنه الحُلَّةَ التي كسوتُه إياها ؛ فأكونَ كالراجعِ في قيئِه . وبعدَ أن كنتُ :*
*(* *ينمّ عن بصر حديد نافذ، وتقليب للنظر الناقد لكلام الكبار** )*
*أصبحت :*
*(* *وقد قرأت ما جادت به قريحة "أبي قصي" المشاركة رقم: ، [ كذا ] فعلمتُ أن الرجل لا يفهم ما يقرأ، ويقرأ ما لا يَفهم ! ) .*
*فهذا خبرٌ نادرٌ لرجلٍ كانَ نقدُه ينم عن بصر حديد نافذ ، ثم إذا هو بعدَ أيام فقطْ لا يفهم ما يقرأ ، ويقرأ ما لا يَفهم .*
*وأحمدُ الله تعالى أنَّ عقلي ليس بيدهِ . إذن كنتُ أصبحُ في زمرةِ العقلاءِ أهلِ البصر الحديدِ ، النافذِ ، وأمسي في مستشفى المجانينِ .*
*ومثلُ هذا لا تستغرب إذا رأيتَه يلوي الحقائقَ !*
*و ( يا سلام ) على الإنصافِ !* 
*والأخ الكريم – كما قلت عنه في ردّ سابق – أديبٌ ، ألمعيّ ، ذكي البيان ؛ ولكنَّه لم يؤتَ الحكمةَ ، وفصلَ الخِطابِ ؛ فظنَّ بيانَه مغنيًا عنه شيئًا ، وظنَّ أنه إذا جعلَ يُكثر الردود ، ويغيِّر العناوينَ ، ويلوِّنُها ، ويكبِّرُها ، قطعَ حجَّة خصمِه ، وبكتَه ، وانتصرَ لدوافعِه التي حملته على هذه التعقيباتِ . ووقعَ في وهمِه أنَّ الحوار في هذه المواضيعِ العسِرةِ لا يحتاجُ إلى أكثرَ من قراءةِ كتابٍ ، أو كتابين من كتبِ النقدِ ، معَ استصحابِ الإخلاص ، والنيّةِ الصادقةِ غيرَ شكٍّ ، وأنه متىَ فعلَ ذلك ، فقد استكملَ العُدَّةَ ، وأصابَ الآلةَ ، وبلغَ المبلغَ الذي يؤمِّلُ ، ولم يعجِزْه أن يحاورَ في أيِّ حديثٍ شاءَ ؛ حتى وإن كانَ لا يعرِف فيه قبيلاً من دَبيرٍ ؛ فأقدَمَ على القُحَمِ ، وخاضَ :*
**** ... غمارًا تفرَّى بالسِّلاح ، وبالدمِ ****
**** فخرَّ صريعًا لليدينِ ، وللفمِ ****
*ثم استزلَّه هذا الوهمُ الخادع عن نفسِه حتى كتبَ ما كتبَ ، وأوغل به خيالُه حينَ رأى أنه يكتبُ من وراء جُدُرٍ ، وأنه إذا كتب الردَّ في الحاسبِ ، ثم رفع رأسَه ، والتفتَ ، لم يلقَ من يعترضُ عليه . ولم تزل نفسُه تمنيِّه ، وتكذبُه حتى ظنَّ أنَّه محمود شاكر . وما دام هو محمود شاكر ، فلا بدَّ أن أكون أنا لويس عوض . وإذن فالأمر صِراعٌ بين هذه الأمة وحضارتِها ، وتراثِها ، وبين أعدائها الذين يتربَّصون بها الدوائرَ ، ويكيدونَ لها المكايِدَ .* 
*وقد قدَّر الله عليَّ في ما قدَّر أن أقرأ كلامه هذا الذي سطَّرَه ؛ فلم يزلْ يتردَّد فيَّ العجبُ : هذا الرجلُ معدودٌ في العقلاءِ ؛ فكيفَ رضِيَ لنفسِه أن يأتيَ ما يأنَف منه العقلاءُ ؟*
*ولم أجد لهذا جوابًا إلا أنَّ الأهواء متى ما استحكمت ، واستمرَّ مريرُها ، لم يميِّز المرء ما يأتي ، وما يذر ! أكان حقًّا ، أم باطلاً ، وكانَ له من هواه مثلُ الجدارِ الحاجزِ الذي لا يرى مَن بداخله ما وراءَه .* 
*والرجلُ يسترُ ضعفَه العلميَّ بالظرفِ المتكلَّفِ السمْجِ ؛ يحاوِلُ أن يتقفَّى بعضَ من أعرِفُه ، ولا أحبُّ أن أذكرَه ! ونعم ! كان يأتي بالكلامِ المضحكِ ، لا لما فيه من ظرفٍ ؛ ولكن لخيبتِه . وهذا بعضُ كلامِه يتظارَفُ فيهِ ، يقولُ فيهِ معلِّقًا على كلام بعض المعقبين عليَّ [ الكلام بالأزرق ، والتعليق بالأسود ] :*
*"ومع ذلك (وأولئك، وهنَّ، واللواتي، والبتوع...)، لم يقف السيد أحمد صقر (ولم يقعد، ولم ينم، ولم يرم نفسه في الترعة من شدة الخوف) ليقول من أنا (وأنا مين..) ومن أكون (وازّاي كنت؟ ويا ترى هل أنا كائن؟) حتَّى أردَّ (بالبوكس) على مَن هو (أقوى وأجدع) وأسنّ مني؟ (لأني خايف آخذ علقة ما تتنسيش..)"*
*انتهى النَّقل... [ قلتُ : والهراء المخجِل الذي أُقحمَ فيه ] .*
*وهذا الكلامُ الظريفُ ( بالطبع ) هو في رأيي أنجعُ عِلاجٍ للمبتلى بالسمنةِ ، يقرؤه كلَّما نازعته نفسُه إلى الطعامِ ، ليقدَعَها عنه .*
*والعجيب أنَّه اجتمعَ فيه كلُّ خفَّةٍ إلا خِفَّةَ الدمِ .*
*نعوذ بالله من تظارُف الثقيلِ ، وثِقَل التظارُفِ .*
*وما من كلامٍ شريفٍ نبيلٍ إلا وأنت تستطيعُ أن تُدخلَ في متنِه مثلَ هذه التعاليقِ السخيفةِ .*
*وهذه نصيحةٌ لصاحبِ هذا الكلامِ لعلَّه يقبلُها من أخٍ مشفقٍ عليهِ ، حريصٍ على منفعتِه ؛ وهي أن ينزِعَ عن مثلِ هذا العمَل ؛ فإنه عمَل شاقٌّ لا يحسِنه كلُّ أحدٍٍ ؛ إذ هو من أصعب ضروب الكتابةِ ؛ ولعلَّه أصعبُها . ولم يكن الرجلُ الذي يحاول أن يتقفاه يستعملُ هذه الطريقةَ إلا بمهارةٍ ، وحِذقٍ ، وكانَ لها عندَه مقدارٌ معلومٌ ينتهي إليه ، إذا جاوزته كانت تهريجًا محضًا ، يصلُح أن تُقطَّعَ به الأوقاتُ في المقاهي ؛ ولكنه لا يصلُح في مجالسِ العِلْم .* 
*وهذه التعقيباتُ التي كتبَها لم يكتبها يتحرَّى بها الإنصافَ ؛ فهذه كَذبةٌ لا مساغَ لها ؛ وإنما كتبَها بنفسٍ موتورةٍ ، حنيقةٍ . ولو أنا أحسنَّا الظنَّ به ؛ فقلنا : إنه غضب للسيِّد صقرٍ أن أكونَ خطَّاتُه في مسائلَ ، وقلتُ : إنه لم يفهم هذا المعنَى ؛ فإن قصارَى هذا أن يكونَ غضَبًا لرجلٍ من الناسِ يخطئ ، ويصيبُ .*
*فهل هذا أحقُّ بالغضبِ أم مَّن يرى رجلاً يقدِمُ على بعض الرواياتِ الصحيحة التي رواها جلَّة من العلماءِ ؛ ثمَّ يقولُ : هذه خطأ ، وهذه خطأ ، وهذه خطأ !*
*هكذا بكلِّ جرأةٍ ! غيرَ هيَّابٍ ، ولا وكَلٍ !*
*عجبٌ لتلكَ قضيَّةً ، وإقامتي *** فيكم على تلكَ القضيةِ أعجبُ*
*وأنا لا أنفي أني قد غضبتُ من هذا الفعلِ من صقرٍ – ولا ألامُ - ، وكنتُ ودِدتُّ لو تحرَّى قبلَ الحُكْمِ ؛ ولكن يبقَى له مع ذلكَ عندي التقديرُ ، والإكرامُ . ولا تناقضَ بين هذينِ - كما سيتبيَّن إن شاء الله - .* 
*أمَّا هذه الكلمةُ الفَجَّةُ التي لا يزالُ الأخ ومَن لفَّ لفَّه يردِّدُها ؛ وهي ( الكبار ) ، فلا قيمةَ لها عندي ، ولا مكانَ لها في ميزاني ؛ فالخطأُ يُردُّ على كلِّ أحدٍ كائنًا من كانَ ، ومراعاةُ العلم أحبُّ إلينا من مراعاةِ الرجالِ ؛ على أن كلمةَ ( الكبار ) كبيرةٌ ، وفيها نظَرٌ قد لا يتبيَّنُ لبعضِ أهلِ هذا الزمانِ ، لأنَّه لا يعرفُ معنَاها، وعلى من تُطلَقُ إلا الكبارُ ، لا الصِّغارُ الذين يظنونَ هذه الكلمةَ ( خردةً ) تباع في سوق ( الحراج ) .* 
*أما القولُ بأنَّ هذا المحقِّقَ ، أو العالمَ لم يفهم هذه القضيةَ ، أو تلكَ ، فلا ينقصُ من قدرِه ، ولا يغُضُّ من مكانتِه . ولعلَّ القارئَ الكريمَ يراجعُ ردِّي رقم ( 9 ) ؛ ففيه تأصيلٌ للنقدِ أرجو أن يَّكون نافعًا .* 
*وللكلامِ بقيَّة ...*
*ومعذرةً إن تأخرتُ عن الردودِ ؛ فإني إنما جعلتُها مستراحًا ألوذ إليه كلَّما أثقلني الجِدُّ ، وبهظَني المللُ ، ولم أجعل لها من وقتي إلا فضلَه ؛ فلا غروَ أن تطولَ مدَّتُها حتى تبلغَ شهرًا ، أو شهرينِ ، أو سنةً . وسوفَ أتناولُ فيها إن شاء الله جميعَ المسائلِ بالردِّ العلميِّ المفصَّلِ ، ثمَّ أبيِّن جهالاتِ الأخِ ، وتخليطَاتِه ، وسقوطَ استدلالاتِه ؛ حتى إنه ربَّما أتَى بالنقلِ عن بعضِ العلماءِ يظنُّه حجةً له ، وهو حجةٌ عليه ؛ ولكَنْ هكذا يصنعُ الهوَى ، وكذلك يفعلُ من اعتادَ النسخ ، واللصقَ ، ولم يكن له علمٌ سابقٌ يرجعُ إليه ، ويعوِّل عليه .*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أبدأ بالاعتذار إلى الإخوة المتابعين للموضوع: لن أضع عناوين لما سأسطره، لأنّ المحاكاة تُقرِف الأصيل...

يحاول أخونا استدراجي إلى الإساءة بإساءات... وبقلمه الرِّماحيِّ الرَّابضيِّ، يستميت في جرِّي إلى المهاترة والمناوشات، لينحرف الكلام عن المهْيَع إلى البُنَيَّات...
والمهاتَرَة لها أوَّل، لكن لا آخِر لها.. وقد نُهِينا عنها.
وليس مِن سَمْتي الإساءة ولا المهاترة، ولكنّني لا أرتضي البهت من القول والفريةَ يلبَّسُ بها على الناس، وإن كان قائلها ومختلقها هو أوّلَ مكذِّبيها...
يستغرب صاحبنا أسلوب كلامي، ويستكثره عليَّ. ومع ذلك، يصف بعضه بالسُّخف والهراء... ولا لوم في ذلك على من أولِع برصف طنين الألفاظ البكماء، وتنزيلها على صفير المعاني الجوفاء. وإذا اجتمع طنين وصفير، غاب المعنى وبطلت حكمة التعبير، لانعدام التفكير.
لا ألومه.. بل سأحقِّق أمنيته، وأخاطبه بكلام له من شروط الكلام أدناها، فآتيه به: لفظًا مفيدًا كاستقِم. وأعلى طبقات الكلام: الكلام المعجز الذي لا يحاكى، وهو كلام الله عزَّ وجَلَّ، ومنه قوله تبارَك مِن قائل: "وَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ، ولا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ".
وإنَّ لي فيما أزاول وأحاول لشغلاً عن التُّرَّهاتِ... فلْأتركها للعقولَ الْمُشْعبات..
وظَنُّ أخينا، بل أمنيتُة الخفِيّة، أنَّ قارئ الألوكة هو ممَّن "ليس في غريزته القدرةُ على النَّظر، والممايزة، والتمحيص". لكن هيهات! هيهات! نَطَق ناطق، وصمَت صامِت. وإنّما لسان الناطق في قلب الصامت، وقلبُ الصامت على لسان الناطق: كلانا عالِمٌ بالتُّرَّهات...
فما هي فريات أبي قصي في مشاركته الأخيرة؟ وما هي التُّرَّهات التي يحاول إلهاءنا بها، ليشغلنا عن صلب الموضوع ولُبِّ المسألة؟
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** يقول صاحبنا الذي حُرِم وطرَه: "أمَّا هذه الكلمة التي ما زال الأخ ومن لفَّ لفَّه يردِّدها؛ وهي (الكبار)، فلا قيمة لها عندي، ولا مكان لها في ميزاني". (تأمَّل الياء في "عندي" و"ميزاني"، ثم استشر محلّلا نفسيًّا لينبئك ببعض ما تعرفه جهينة...)
ومغزى هذا الكلام أومأتُ إليه من قبل، عندما ذكرتُ كلام "أحد أحداء "أهل اللغة"؛ لكن أبو عذرة النقد والفهم لم يستوعبه، واعتبره "هراءً مُخجِلاً"!
فلا بأس من الرجوع إليه، بأسلوب آخر يليق بمتورِّع مثل أخينا:
في بعض الحوارات العلمية مع بعض الإخوة، عندما تأتيهم بحجّة لعالِم من علماء السلف، ولا يجدون لها ردًّا، يتملّصون قائلين: "هات دليلا، يا أخي! آيةً أو حديثًا، لا غير.." فإذا أنت حاولتَ إفهامَه أنَّ قول ذلك العالِم إنَّما مستنده الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف الصالح، أجابك بأنَّ ذلك فهمه هو، وأنَّه ليس ملزَمًا به؛ وأضاف: "هم رجال، ونحن رجال"...
ثم يستدل لكلامه بأنّ فلانًا ردَّ على فلان.. ويضيف: "الخطيب ردَّ على أبي حنيفة، والكوثري ردّ على الخطيب؛ وأنا أردُّ على الكوثري، والخطيب، وأبي حنيفة.. بل وعلى مَن هو أكبر مِن أبي حنيفة! وأنت لا تعرف مَن هم "الكبار"، وإنَّما يعرفهم كبير مثلي، أيّها الصغير!"
وبعض هذا الكلام، إنَّما هو كلمة حقٍّ أريدَ بها باطل. ولهذا صحَّ في هؤلاء أن نسمِّيهم "خوارج الفقه".
وقريب مِن "خوارج الفقه": خوارج النقد. وهم قوم لم يستكملوا الآلة.. يقضون أعمارهم في تعقُّب فحول المحققين والتنقُّص منهم، لاعتقادهم أنّ وصف "الكبير" لا يليق إلا بهم، أو لن يليق بهم إلا إذا أثبتوا أنّ "الكبار" لا يفهمون... ثم إذا حاولوا التحقيق، صوَّبوا مبهم الألفاظ بـ "كذا"! وكذا.. وكذا..
والخوارج، في أصل نشأتهم، إنّما هم فرقة تُرجِم وجودها تاريخيًّا بحالة نفسية معيَّنة، ثم غطَّت عليها بآراء ومذاهب لتبرِّرها وتمرِّرها... ومعالجة النفوس ليست من شأننا، بل هي من شأن علماء النفس والربّانيِّين من أهل السلوك...
وخوارج السياسة، إنّما قالوا: "لا حُكْمَ إلا لله"؛ وفحوى خطابهم: لا حُكم إلا لفهمنا نحن لكتاب الله.
وخوارج العلم، إنّما يقولون: "لا نعترف إلا بآية من القرآن أو أثر من السنّة"؛ وفحوى خطابهم: "لا نعترف إلا بفهمنا نحن للكتاب والسنَّة".
وقد كان للخوارج: يوم النَّهروان.
ولكلِّ خارجيٍّ نهروانُه...
وإذا رأيتَ أحدهم يصف نفسه بالكبير، علمتَ حجمَه...
وكفى..
كفى، يكفي، كفايةً. قال تعالى "أَلَيْسَ الله بِكَافٍ عَبْدَه"؟
وكَفَّ، يَكُفُّ، كفًّا. قال عَزّ وجَلّ: "أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِين قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ" إلى آخر الآية 77 من سورة النساء.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع)

** يقول أخونا: "حتى ظنّ أنه محمود شاكر"!
ولست أدري من أين هبّت عليه هذه الفرية، ولا كيف توهَّمها.. إذ كل مَن تأمّل كلامي، لم يجد لها أثرًا... اللهمَّ إلا إذا كان صاحبنا يتكلَّم عمّا وقر في قلبه.. فتلك مسألة لا يد لنا بها..
ثم راح يشبِّه نفسه بلويس عوض! أو يدّعي أنّني أشبِّهه بلويس عوض! ومن باب الإنصاف، أقول: إنَّ للويس عوض خصلة تميِّزه عن أخينا في هذا المقام؛ إذ لمَّا أقيمت عليه الحجّة، لم يكابِر، ولم "يلاجج"...

** يتّهمني صاحبنا بأنَّني أتناقض في كلامي. لماذا؟ لأنّني مدحتُ بعض كلامه، ثم ذممتُ بعضًا آخر!
ولا يقول هذا الكلام إلا من لم يُدرِك معنى الإنصاف. ولو رجع إلى أوَّل مشاركة لي، لتبيَّن له أنَّني لم أمدحه كلّ المدح، بل نبَّهتُه إلى الألفاظ التي استعملها في نقده للسيّد.. لكنَّه عاد، بعد ربوض دام عشرة أيَّام، فخرج علينا بكلام جهَّل فيه السيِّد، والجوهري، وابن منظور، وأبا الأشبال، وعبد السلام هارون.. فماذ كان يتوقَّع ممّن قرأ كلامه؟
ونبَّهه الأخ الأديب الفاضل "أبو الفرج المنصوري" إلى سوء مسلكه، لكن أخذتْه العزَّة بالإثم، وردّ عليه بلجاجة ما بعدها لجاجة... لذا، رددتُ عليه، ذامًّا لكلامه، ونهجه، وفهمه معًا. ولست نادمًا على ذلك... ويبدو أنه لم يندم بعد على ما قترف...
إذن: مدحت كلامه إنصافًا، ثم ذممتُه انتصافًا...
وكلامه الأوَّل مدحتُه مسلِّمًا له بأنَّه مِن بنات أفكاره. أمَّا الآن، فإنَّني أشك... ولعلَّها من "المُكوس" التي افتكَّها من أحد عابري الطريق، حيث كان رابضًا.. أو لعلَّه أخذها من بعضهم عن طريق التراضي، بعد أن أهداه كأس شاي، فلم يحتج إلى تهديده برمحه "البلاستيكي"...
وهذا، إن شئتَ الصِّدق، ممّا لا أحفل به...

** قصة الصيد، وحُمر الوحش، وما رافقها مِن "كُمون"، و"غِرّة"، و"لكْز"، وإرسال السِّهام على "أحسن ما أنت براءٍ من البقر"، وما إلى ذلك... أتركها للقارئ الفَطِن، لأنّها غنيَّة بالدلالات "السيكولوجية"، وهي بحقٍّ مفتاحٌ لفهم نفسية صاحبنا الرابض برماحه.. وكلُّ مَن له خبرة بنفوس الناس، أو اطِّلاع على مبادئ التحليل النفسي، يُدرك ذلك لا محالة...

** ثم يقول صاحبنا واصفًا كلامي: "يصلح أن تقطَّع به الأوقات في المقاهي". وفي هذه أصاب! وهي من المرّات النادرة التي يصيب فيها!
ولم أتكلَّف ما كتبت، ولا استدعيتُه بالربوض الليالي ذوات العدد.. بل جاء كما توخَّيتُه: مسفِّهًا لمن سفَّه أحلام عدد مِن جلّة العلماء.. وأكبر أمنية الكتّاب: أن يتجاوز كلامهم المعاهد والجامعات ومجالس أهل العلم، ليصل إلى الشوارع والبيوت والمقاهي، فتتناقله الناس...
ثم يقول: "لكنَّه لا يصلح في مجالس أهل العلم"! وهل كلامه من العلم في شيء؟ وإنّما خاطبناك بما يليق بمقامك وكلامك... اتَّصلْ بكوكبة من أفاضل المحقِّقين، ثم اضرب لهم موعدًا.. فإذا انعقد "مجلس العلم"؛ قم ورمحُك في يمينك، ولا تهمزه كما همزتَ فهم العلماء، ثم قلْ: "السيّد صقر لم يفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة". قل هذه فقط.. أعفيك من الشناعات الأخريات.. قلها، واستمع إلى الجواب، ثم انقله إلينا مِن غير تدليس. وإنّني لأدعو الله لك أن يكونوا كلُّهم حفاةً ذلك اليوم، ولا أحد منهم يحمل معه عصا!!

** وقد جَعْجَع أخونا، كعادته؛ لكنَّنا لم نَر طحينًا! ثم وعدَنا بأنَّنا قد نشمُّ رائحة ذلك الطحين "بعد شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة"! وظنّي أنَّنا، بعد انقضاء شهور، سنردِّد قول المجنون:
فهذي شُهورُ الصَّيفِ عنَّا قد انقصَتْ --- قما لِلنَّوى تَرمي بليلى المراميا؟!
و"إرجاؤه" هذا هو من أطرف أنواع الإرجاء، وسمِّه إن شئت "إرجاء الخوارج"! وهو لا يحمل إلا اسمًا واحدًا، يعرفه كلّ مَن أخذ نصيبًا مِن علم الجدل...
وقد ظنّ أنّه طعن السيِّد في فهمه، والجوهريَّ وابن منظور في فصاحتهما، وعبد السلام هارون في أمانته، وأبا الأشبال في استقامة كلامه. ثم فتح عينيه، فاكتشف أنّ كلّ تلك المعارك الظافرة التي خاضها إنَّما كانت أضغاث أحلام.. فعاد ليربض على الطريق، مهدِّدًا برمحه... لكنَّه هذه المرَّة ينبِّهنا إلى أنّ طعناته المقبلات سيأتين بغتة، "بعد شهر.. أو شهرين.. أو سنة"!
"خذوا حذركم، أيُّها السابلة"!
وما قال ذلك إلاَّ ليعود إلى سَنِّ سِنان رمحه، سَنًّا لا يترك لطعينٍ أملاً في الحياة... لكنّه نسي أنّ رمحه من "بلاستيك"! وما كان كذلك، تضاءل حجمه كلَّما أمعنتَ في سَنِّه...

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
** وفي الختام: ما هي قصة أخينا؟ هذه القصة التي "طالت.. وحالت.. واستطالت فمُلَّتِ"! القصة في حقيقتها: فيلم هزلي من الصنف "ب". وهذ ملخصُّها:
هي قصة فتى لم يلتفت إليه أبناء عشيرته منذ أن توهَّم أنّ له عشيرة، وأنَّه أحد أبنائها.. وظل الأمر على هذه الحال: هو يتأنَّق ويتجمَّل، وعشيرته لا تلتفت إليه... وذات يومٍ، استبدَّ به العطش، فاتَّجه إلى الغدير ليروي غلَّته. ولمّا هوى ليغترف غرفةً بيده، رأى وجهه على صفحة الماء.. وهنا تيقَّن أنه أحسنُ أبناء عشيرته وجهًا، فجُنَّ جنونه! وبعد "شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة" مِن التفكير المضني، قال في نفسه:
"إذا لم يلتفت إليَّ أبناء عشيرتي، فلعلَّ ذلك لعمش أو عمى في عيونهم. ولو رآني غيرهم، لاعترف لي بما أنا فخور به. ولكن كيف السبيل إلى أولئك الذين لو رأوني لأُعجِبوا بي؟"
وفي هذه اللحظة، يبلغ فيلمنا الهزلي قمَّة التشويق والتوتُّر؛ لأنّ البطل سيتخذ قرارًا قد يغيِّر مجرى الأحداث... وفي هذه اللحظة بالذات، يقف البطل، وينظر إلى السماء، ثم يقول: "لأتَّخذنَّ لهم موقعا!" 
ويتخذ للمعجَبين به موقعًا.. لكن سرعان ما يعاوده الاكتئاب، لأنّ "الموقع" الذي اتخذه لم يقع موقعًا حسَنًا مِن قلوب الناس... فيعود البطل إلى التفكير المضني... وبعد "شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة"، يهتدي إلى أنَّه ما من سبيل إلى أن يعرف الناس وجهه سوى بغزو المواقع الأخرى. فيسرِّح شعره "تسريحة ما حصلتش"، ويزيِّن وجهه غاية الزِّينة.. ثم يكرّ.. ويفعلها...
فيقول له أحدهم: "قد تكون جميلاً.. وقد تكون تسريحة شعرك بديعة.. ولكنّك لم تكن مضطرًّا إلى الافتئات على "وضّاح اليمن" ولمز حُسنه."
فيغضب الفتى المُحسَّد، ويتحدَّى مَن تجرَّأ على انتقاده، ويقول له قولته الشهيرة: "أنا رابض لك على الطريق"، ثم ينصرف.. ويربض.. ثم يرفض أن يشارك في الفيلم الذي أخرجه هو، وكتَب قصته، وصنع أحداثه.. ويعتذر بكثرة الأشغال.. ويَعِدُ المنتِجَ (أي: نفسَه) أنه قد يعود إلى التمثيل بعد "شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة"!
فيضطر المنتِجُ (أي: نفسه) إلى تجزئة الفيلم، فيُخرِج الجزء الأوّل منه، واعدًا الجمهور بإصدار الجزء الثاني بعد "شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة"...
وعنوان الفيلم هو: "كبير.. لا كالكبار"!!

** وبعد:
أظنّ أنّ الأخ استدرجني إلى هدر الوقت، بالرد على ما لا يستحق الردّ..
لذا، فإنَّني لن أُردِف إساءتَه بالإساءة. ولن أعقِّب على كلامه إلاّ لردِّ فرية، أو كشف شبهة، أو إظهار حجَّة..
ولْيعذرني الإخوة الكرام من أعضاء وزوَّار مجلسنا المبارك هذا، فقد اصطرَّنا أخونا إلى ما يشبه الحديث عن الذات. وما الأمر كذلك.. والله أعلم بالنِّيَّات...
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

قال تعالى : ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن ... الآية.
وهذا يتأكد ويعظم إذا كان الجدال بين مؤمنين، فيخاطب المجادل صاحبه بالحسنى واللين، دون الخوض في سفاسف الأمور والتنقصات الشخصية، وقد ذكر النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن من صفات المنافق -أعاذنا الله وإياكم منه- أنه إذا خاصم فجر؛ فأينا يرجو حصول هذه الخصلة من خصل النفاق ؟!
ولو أن المتحدثَ إذ أجرى مداد قلمه، وسطر من بنات فكره؛ أخلص النية، وراقب ربه تعالى، وجعل بين يدي جوابه صوابًا، واستحضر قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  = لما وجدتَ كهذا، وأي شيء أعظم منه ؟!
والله إنه ليحز في الفؤاد، ويجرح القلب؛ أن ترى إخوتك قد انتصب الشيطان بينهم؛ فقوى شوكة كل واحد منهم على أخيه، ولا من مدرك !

وليتنا أيها الأحبة نستحضر في هذه المقامات؛ مجادلة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لخصومه في أكبر القضايا : التوحيد، وماكان عليه من عظيم الخلق وحسن البيان، بأبي هو وأمي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
ثم تأمل في تدارس الأئمة في المسائل بينهم؛ لترى الأدب الجم، والاعتذار لبعضهم، والاستغفار والدعاء لمخطئهم، ورحم الله الذهبي أين مثله في هذه العصور ؟!


أسأل الله عزوجل لي ولكم علمًا نافعًا، وعملا صالحًا، وأعوذ بالله من علم لا ينفع؛ كما استعاذ منه محمد بن عبد الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  .
والله المستعان!

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

مع الجدال الحاصل !..

إلا أني استفدت كثيراً كثيراً من هذه (المناظرة) العلمية , والتي ندر وجودها في هذا الزمن ..

ما شاء الله عليكم , لغة , أدب , فكر , نقد , (أحيانا بعض الكلام الفارغ :Smile: ) ؛ لكنه يضيع في بحر حسنات ما قرأت ..

أريد المزيد.

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*كنتُ نصحتُ للأخ الكريمِ / الواحديِّ في ردِّي الأخيرِ بما هو خيرٌ لي ، وله ، وحاولتُ أن أبيِّنَ له بعضَ القضايا المُهِمَّة التي غفَل عنها ؛ ولكنَّه استمرَّ على مذهبِه في السخريةِ ، والاستهزاءِ ، كما بدأه أولَ مرَّةٍ ، [ ويستطيع القارئ أن يرجع إلى أول الصفحة ؛ فيرى ذلك بنفسِه ] . ومن قبلُ كان يعمل ذلك ، كما فعلَ مع الشيخ ( محمد صبحي حلاقٍ ) .*
[ مع الانتباهِ للفرقِ بين السخرية ، والتخطئة ]
*فلذلك سأعرضُ عن كلِّ ما خرجَ إليه من الإسفافِ المستهجَنِ ، وما أوردَه من مسرحيات ، وأفلامٍ ، وتمثيلياتٍ لا عَلاقةَ لها بالمسائلِ العِلميةِ التي عرضتُ لها ، لأنَّ ذلك كلَّه من اللغو الذي أمرنا الله تعالَى أن نمُرَّ به كرامًا .* 
وسأبدأ بالردود العلميَّة المفصَّلة بحول الله تعالى .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*المسألة الأولى :* 

*الاستقصاء ، والاستيعاب (*)* 

*قلتُ في أصلِ الموضوعِ :*
*



فذكرتُ منها [ أي : الروايات التي أنكرَها السيد صقر ] بعضَ ما صادفتُ غيرَ مستقصٍ ، ولا مستوعبٍ


* 
*فردَّ الأخ الكريم :*
*



ومن حق أي قارئ لكلامه أن يقول: "هذه دعوى عريضة!" لأنّها توحي بكثرة ما يقتضي الرد على "السيد" أو يحتمله؛ وهذا يحتاج إلى استقراء يسنده، وبراهين تؤيِّده


* 
*# والردُّ عليه :*
*قولي : ( غيرَ مستقصٍ ، ولا مستوعبٍ )*
*-إما أن نأخذ بظاهرِه ( بدلالة المطابقة )*
*-وإما أن نأخذَ بلازمِه ( بالدلالة الخارجية )*
*= فأما الأخذ باللازمِ ، فلا يصِحُّ من وجهينِ :*
*1-إمكانُ الحملِ على الظاهرِ . وإذا أمكنَ الحملُ على الظاهرِ ، لم يجُزِ الخروجُ عنه .*
*2-أنَّ اللازمَ هنا جزئيٌّ ، لا كُليٌّ ؛ إذ قد تُكتشَفُ بعضُ الأخطاء بعدَ الاستقراء ، والاستيعاب ، وقد لا تُكتشَف .*
*= فإذا صِرنا إلى الظاهر ، كانَ معنَى الكلامِ : الإخبارَ المجرَّدَ عن عدمِ استقصاء نقداتِ السيد صقر ، واستيعابها . وليس فيه دَليلٌ قاطِعٌ على إثباتِ أنَّ هناكَ أخطاءً أخرَى .*
** وإذن ، فقولُ الأخ : ( إن هذا يَحتاج إلى براهينَ تؤيِّدُه ) مخالِفٌ لبدهياتِ المنطقِ ، لأنَّه عدمٌ ؛ والعَدمُ لا يُستدَلُّ عليهِ ؛ إذ هو الأصلُ .*
*= ولو طردنا ذلك ، لكان لك :*
*1-أن تلقَى رجلاً في الشارع يمشي ، فتقبضَ عليه ، وتقولَ له : لقد سرقتَ منِّي خمسةَ آلاف ريال . فإذا قالَ لك : لم أسرِق . قلتَ له : ( إن هذا يَحتاجُ إلى براهين تؤيِّدُه ) ؛ فإذا لم يأتِ بالبراهينِ ، شكوتَه إلى المحكمةِ ، لتقيمَ عليه الحدَّ .*
*2-أن تصادفَ رجلاً في نهارِ رمضانَ ، فتقِفَه ، وتسألَه : هل أكلتَ شيئًا ؟ فإذا قال لك : لا ، لم آكلْ ، قلتَ له : ( إن هذا يَحتاجُ إلى براهين تؤيِّدُه ) ، فإذا لم يأتِ بها ، أشَعْتَ في الناسِ أنَّ هذا الرجلَ ممَّن يفطر في نهار رمضانَ ، لأنه لما طولبَ بالدليل على عدمِ أكلِه ، عجَز أن يأتيَ به .*
*و ( لم أسرق ) ، و ( لم آكل ) هي تمامًا نفسُ ( لم أستقصِ ) ، و ( لم أستوعب ) .* 
*= الخلاصةُ في أخطاء الأخ :*
*-إن كانَ يقصِدُ الظاهرَ ، فقد أخطأ خطأ منطقيًّا ؛ وذلك حينَ طلبَ الدليلَ على العدمِ .*
*-وإن كان يقصد اللازمَ ، فقد أخطأ خطأين منطقيينِ :*
*الأول : أنه خرجَ عما تقتضيه دلالةُ الكلامِ الظاهرةُ لغيرِ مُخرِج .*
*الثاني : أنَّه جعلَ اللازمَ الجزئيَّ كليًّا ، ثم جعلَه مقدِّمةً كبرَى ، ورتَّب عليها النتيجةَ .* 
*- والذي أوقعَ الأخَ في هذه الأخطاء العجيبة أنه أرادَ أن يقلِّدَ الشيخَ أحمد شاكر عندما ردَّ على قول السيد صقر : ( والقسم الثاني من أقسام الملاحظات يتعلق بالتحريف، وهو كثير جدا في ثنايا الكتاب ) ، بقوله : ( هذه دعوى عريضة ) .*
*فأصابَ الشيخُ رحمه الله المنطِقَ الصحيحَ ، لأنَّه أنكرَ دعوى إثباتٍ ، ولم يصِب الأخُ ، لأنَّه قلَّد من دونِ نظَرٍ ، ولا بصَرٍ .* 
وإذن ، فليس من حقِّ أيِّ قارئ لكلامي أن يقولَ هذا القولَ المخالفَ لبدهياتِ المنطقِ . 
*+ ملحوظة :*
*هذا الردُّ مبنيٌّ على منطِقٍ دقيقٍِ يحتاجُ إلى تأمُّلٍ .* 

*_________________*
*(*) : جعلتُ العناوينَ واضحةً ، حتى لا يكونَ فيها تلبيسٌ على القارئ .*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

هذا جيّد...
وتغيير لغة الخطاب من أبي قصي له دلالات حسان، تبشِّر بالخير.
لكن...
أُعْلِمه ابتداءًا أنّ ابتعادي عن لغة البيان لدفع البهتان، لا يعني القبول بالمغالطة إذا ما لجأنا إلى لغة البرهان.
فالبيان كان بحجَّة، والبرهان سيكون بحجة أيضًا، بإذن الله.
فلنتّبعْ إذن هذا النهج، ولنلتزمْ هذا النمط، وهو التركيز على المسائل.
وإن كنت أرى من "المنطقيِّ" أنْ نبدأ بكبريات القضايا التي أثارت هذا النقاش، والتي لولاها لكان للخطاب وجه آخر وسمت مختلف...
لكن، لا بأس. ولْنُجارِ الأخ في مسعاه...

المسألة الأولى:يقول أبو قصي: "فذكرتُ منها بعضَ ما صادفتُ، غير مستقصٍ ولا مستوعب".
ويحاول أبو قصي أن يصيِّر كلامَه متنًا علميَّا، محكَم البناء، ضُبِطَت ألفاظه، ووُضع كلُّ واحد منها في موضعه؛ ثم يكتب عليه شرحًا إغريقيًّا، لاجئًا إلى المنطق والمناطقة...
فلْنتركْ له المنطق المدَّعى، يستحوذ عليه كما استحوذ على الفهم.
ولْنحاول فهْم عبارته كما يفهمها أيُّ عربي سليم الذوق والذهن، بعيدًا عن السفسطة وأخلاطها.

_ أوَّلا: عندما يقول: "فذكرتُ منها بعض ما صادفتُ". ماذا نفهم؟
هذا يعني أنَّ ما صادفه من نفي للروايات الصحيحة أكثرُ ممّا ذكَر، بدليل قوله: "بعضَ ما صادفتُ". وهذا البعض قد يكون مُساويًا لِما ذكر، وقد يكون أقلّ، وقد يكون أكثر. فقوله: "بعض"، لا يفتح باب الاحتمالات فحسب، بل يتضمَّن إبهامًا تشكيكيًّا مثيرًا للشبهة، إضافةً إلى كونه كلاما غير علمي لا يرتضى في مقام النَّقد الجادّ.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

_ ثانيا: عندما يقول: "فذكرتُ منها بعض ما صادفتُ". وهو يقصد: ما وقع عليه نظره عرَضًا، من غير قصد.
فماذا نفهم؟
ترجمتُه: أنَّه لو أعْمَل النَّظر وقرأ نقد السيد للشعر والشعراء قراءةً متفحِّصة، لاكتشف غير ما ذكَر؛ بل لكان ما ذكَرَ غيضًا من فيض. لماذا؟ لأنَّ اكتشاف أخطاء بالصدفة في كلام ما: قرينة على كثرة الأخطاء فيه. وهذا تسنده التجربة، وهذا هو المفهوم من "استعمالات العرب" في لغتهم المعاصرة.
تستضيف مهندسًا معماريًّا لتقييم بناية ما، فيقول لك: "ما أن وصلتُ حتى اكتشفتُ مصادفةً عددًا من أخطاء البناء". وهذا يعني في عرفنا اللغوي: "ولو ركّزتُ ومنحتُ تقييمي الوقتَ اللازم لاكتشفتُ عشرات الأخطاء". وهذا معروف في كلام الناس، لا سبيل إلى المماحكة فيه.
وقد يعترض أبو قصي قائلاً: "إنَّ قولي: بعضَ ما صادفتُ" لا يعني الجزم بوجود أخطاء لم أصادفها، بل فيه إشارة إلى احتمال وجود تلك الأخطاء". وهنا أيضًا يقال له: إن الإيماء بالاحتمال في هذا المقام هو في ذاته إثارة للشبهة. وأدنى درجات هذه الشبهة أن يتشكَّك القارئ في كلام السيِّد كلِّه، لأنه لن يدري هل أخطأ فيه أم لا؟ ما لم يبصِّرْه أبو قصي بوجه الصواب في ذلك...
ونقد السيِّد للشعر والشعراء يقارب العشرين صفحة. وإذا قلتَ لأحدهم: "تصفَّحتُه، فصادفت فيه بعض الأخطاء، وإليك بعضَها" ماذا سيفهم من كلامك: سيفهم حتمًا أنَّ الأخطاء التي لم تذكرها أضعافُ ما ذكرتَ؛ لأنَّ ما ذكرتَ، ذكرتَه على سبيل التمثيل، كما أنَّك اكتشفتَه مصادفةً، فماذا لو شمَّرت عن ساعديك ودقَّقت فيه النظر؟!

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(...تابع)

_ ثالثًا: قوله: "غير مستقصٍ، ولا مستوعب" يُفهَم منه: احتمال اكتشاف أخطاء بعد الاستقصاء والاستيعاب، واحتمال عدم اكتشافها.
ولكن، ما الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن عند سماع هذا الكلام؟ وما هي دلالة السياق؟
دلالة السياق تؤكِّد على أنَّ الاستيعاب والاستقصاء مِن شأنه أن يؤدِّي حتمًا إلى اكتشاف أخطاء أخرى؛ لأنّ ما أوصلت إليه المصادفة، من شأن التمحيص أنْ يؤدي إلى أكثر منه.
مثال: تسلِّم ورقة الامتحان إلى الطالب، وتقول له: "هذه بعض أخطائك، اكتشفتُها عرَضًا ودون أن أدقق في أجوبتك." فماذا يفهم الطالب وغيره؟ لا شك أنهم سيفهمون أنَّ الأستاذ لو دقَّق واستقصى في تصحيحه لأجوبة الطالب، لاكتشف "بلاوي" لا تُحصى ولا تُعَدّ.
لماذا؟ لأنَّ صياغة الخطاب وسياقه يدلاّن حتمًا على ذلك.
لكن، إذا كان الطالب تلميذًا مجتهدًا، وشَكَّ في أنّ الأستاذ لم يصحِّح ورقته على الوجه المطلوب..  واشتكى إلى والده.. ثم جاء الوالدُ المحترَم إلى الأستاذ (الذي يكاد يفقد حرمته)، وقال له: "هل قلتَ لابني إنَّ أجوبته مليئة بالأخطاء، وأنَّك لكثرتها اكتفيت بتنبيهه إلى بعض ما صادفتَه منها فقط؟" ماذا سيجيب الأستاذ، وقد شعر بضغط الإلزام، وبما سينبني عليه مِن أحكام؟ لا ريب أنه سيقول: "ابنك وحده هو الذي فهم هذا. فأنا لم أجزم بوجود أخطاء أخرى، وإنَّما أشرتُ إلى احتمال ذلك. فقد قلت له "بالحرف الواحد": "هذه بعض أخطائك، اكتشفتُها عرَضًا ودون أن أدقِّق في أجوبتك." وهل سيصدِّقه والد التلميذ؟ لا، بطبيعة الحال... بل سيقول له: "كان من واجبك أن تقرأ الأجوبة كلَّها، وأن تتأكَّد من تصحيحك؛ فهو في معظمه تخطئة لما هو صحيح. ثم إياك أن تكرِّر التشكيك في قدرات ابني بإلقاء الكلام على عواهنه!"

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

كان هذا منِّي مجاراة لأبي قصي في احتجاجه، وهو احتجاج تجزيئي تفكيكي لعباراته هو، لإلباسها معنى غير المعنى المتبادَر إلى الذهن، المنسجم مع السياق... والاحتجاج التجزيئي على هذا الوجه، ما هو إلا تنصُّلٌ جزئيّ ممّا قرَّره في تعقيباته، لقلب الحقائق، وإظهار أنّ كل ما قيل في حقّه إنَّما مردُّه إلى سوء فهمنا لكلامه، لا سوء فهمه هو لكلام العلماء. وهذه حيلة لا تنطلي على ساذج...
الآن، لِنخرجْ من المنطق التجزيئي التفكيكي الذي جرَّنا إليه أبو قصي، ولْنتكلَّم عن المسألة بمنطق تحليلي شامل متكامل:

** أوَّلا: قرَّر أبو قصي أنَّ السيّد صقر، رحمه الله "أنكر بعض الرِّوايات الصحيحة". هذا كلامه، ولا يستطيع أن ينكره أو يتأوَّله بمنطق بيزنطي! ولن أتوقَّف مجدَّدًا أمام قوله: "ولجّ في إنكارها"، لأنَّ ذلك قد يغيظه، ولا أوَّد إغاظة رجُل يودُّ العودة إلى المنطق والصواب...
والسؤال: هل منهج السيِّد في التحقيق قائم على إنكار الروايات الصحيحة؟
الجواب تجده في مقال السيِّد، في الصفحة 8 من مقدِّمات "الشعر والشعراء":
"ولكنه (أي: المحقِّق) لم يثبِت اختلافات الروايات إلا قليلا."
ثم يضيف:
"ولئن كانت هذه الطبعة تمتاز بذلك (أي: شرح الألفاظ الغريبة والإشارة مصادر بعض النصوص)، إنَّ طبعة ليدين تمتاز عليها بميزة عظيمة. فقد حرص "دي غوية" كل الحرص على إثبات كل خلاف بين النسخ مهما كان شأنه، ليكون القارئ على بيِّنة منه فيختار ما يختار ويردّ ما يردّ، بذوقه الخاص، ورأيه المستقل، ولا يكون مقيَّدًا بذوق الناشر ورأيه. فقد يكون الناشر مصوِّبًا للخطأ أو مخطِّئًا للصواب وهو لا يدري. والأنظار متباينة، والأفكار متفاوتة، وفوق كل ذي علم عليم. ومن أجل ذلك لا أوافق الأستاذ على طرحه لتلك الاختلافات التي أثبتها "دي غوية"، ولست أدري لماذا تركها وهي بين يديه؟"
فمن الذي كان أحرص على الروايات الصحيحة، إن لم يكن السيِّد؟

** ثانيًا: يؤكِّد السيِّد أنه اطَّلع على عدَّة نُسخ للشعر والشعراء، لم يعتمد عليها "دي غوية"، ولم يلتفت إليها الشيخ أحمد شاكر. ويؤكِّد أيضًا أنَّ بين النسخ اختلافات كثيرة، وأنَّ طبعة "دي غوية"، التي اعتمد عليها أحمد شاكر، إنَّما هي طبعة ملفَّقة وناقصة. ويشير إلى أنَّ بعض النصوص التي نقلها الأقدمون عن "الشعر والشعراء" غير موجودة في طبعة "ليدن" (التي اتَّخذها أبو الأشبال إمامًا لطبعته).
وبعد هذا كلِّه، هل بقي لنشرة "ليدن" قيمةٌ علمية يقينية توجب علينا اتخاذها أصلاً محكَّمًا في الروايات واختلافاتها؟ هذا هو بيت القصيد. وهذا هو الأساس الذى بنى عليه السيّد بعض انتقاداته.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** ثالثًا: عدد تعقيبات أبي قصي على السيِّد: 6. خمسةٌ منها مردودة عليه، شكلاً ومضمونًا، قلبًا وقالبًا، لفظًا ومعنى. وواحد منها فقط يحتمل الأخذَ والرَّدُّ، ويُستأنَس له بمنهج السيِّد ومنهج أبي الأشبال فيما يتعلَّق بالتحقيق بشكل عام.
وما هو عدد استدراكات السيِّد على أبي الأشبال؟ التي ذكرها في مقاله عددها: 44. وأشار إلى أنّه لم يذكر كل يستوجب التصويب، وهو مصدَّق في الذي قاله...
إذن لدينا ستّة تعقيبات، خمسة منها مردود على صاحبها، وهي من باب تخطئة الصواب. فلم يبق إلا تعقيب واحد محتمِل للصحّة التامة! قارنْه بعدد استدراكات السيِّد، واخلص إلى النتيجة "المنطقية"...
بل لو سلَّمنا بصحَّة التعقيبات كلِّها، لما كان ذلك شيئًا يُذكَر أمام عدد استدراكات السيِّد...
وهذا لا يعني الدعوة إلى مصادَرة النقد أو تحريمه؛ فالنقد مطلوب ومحبَّذ. ولكن يجب أن يأخذ الحيِّز الذي يقتضيه، وأن يشار إلى أثره على النص المنتقد، وحجمه منه؛ لا أن يُلقى الكلام جزافًا، ويتضمَّن عبارت توهِم بتكرار الأخطاء أو احتمال ذلك. ولا ينبغي أيضًا أن تبنى عليه أحكام عامّة متسرِّعة، وجائرة، مثل: "نفي بعض الروايات الصحيحة"، والمجازفة بالقول إنّ السيِّد "لم يفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة"...

** رابعًا: النقد لا يكون بالمصادفة، ولا يشفع لصاحبه الإقرارُ بأنَّه لم يستقص أو لم يستوعب النص الذي انتقده. فالناقد له خياران:
_ استيعاب النص بالدراسة، وإصدار أحكامه بناءً على ذلك.
_ اختيار جزء من النص. وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي له أن يحدِّد الجزء الذي اختاره، ويشير إليه.
وفي الحالتين: عليه أن يستصحب حال صاحب النص المنتقَد، ويستوعب منهجه، ويستحضر كتبه أو تحقيقاته الأخرى.
أمَّا أن يُظهِر ما ظَهَر له "مصادفة"، ويُعلِن ما عنَّ له.. ثم يبني على ذلك أحكامًا نقدية جائرة.. فهذا مجانب للمنهج العلمي، ومجانف للإنصاف بمفهوميه العلمي والأخلاقي.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** هوامش على متن المنطق المنـ "صوري":
1_ ما ذكره أبوقصي، وألبسه حلَّة المنطق: لا يمتُّ إلى المنطق بصلة؛ بل هو تنزيل لألفاظ المنطق على منطقه هو. وهذا يذكِّرني بشيء ما...
2_ يصف أبو قصي منطقه بأنه "دقيق"، وهذا من أغرب الغرائب! لأن شأن المنطق أن يكون جليًّا، واضحًا، مفهومًا..
3_ قوله: "غير مستقصٍ، ولا مستوعب": إخبار. وهو يحتمل الصدق والكذب. وما كان كذلك، لا يبنى عليه في ذاته، بل يبنى على دلالته. ودلالته: الإيماء إلى وجود أخطاء أخرى، لو استُقصِي النص واستوعب.
إذ من المحتمل أنَّه استقصى واستوعب.. ثم وجد أنَّ عدد تعقيباته لا يتلاءم مع عدد استدراكات السيِّد. فألقى عبارته "غير مستقص، ولا مستوعب"، ليقرِّر أنه إنّما توصّل إلى أربع تعقيبات فقط، لأنه لم يتتبَّع المقال بأكمله؛ لا لأنه عجز عن العثور على هفوات أخرى.. ولهذا، لمَّا أضاف تعقيبيه الأخيرين، كانت الكارثة...
4_ مثال القبض على رجل يمشي في الشارع...إلخ: ليس المثال الذي يقتضيه كلام أبي قصي، بل مثال آخر:
جاء شرطي إلى مركز الشرطة، واتَّهم مهندسًا يشرف على ترميم وتزيين القرية بأنه شوَّه أربعة مواضع منها؛ مع أنَّ مساحة القرية تتجاوز الـ 44 كلم2. وليثبت براعته، و"يثمِّن" اكتشافاته، قال: "هذه التشويهات التي لاحظتُها هي بعض ما صادفت، وأنا أتجوَّل في المدينة، غير مستقصٍ ولا مستوعب".
 لكن الشرطة تعرف كفاءة ذلك المهندس، ونظراؤه كلهم يشهدون له بالتفوُّق. فانقلب التحقيق على الشرطي نفسه، وسئل: "أين البعض الآخر؟" ثم رافقوه إلى المواضع التي أشار إليها، فوجدوها جميعًا تندرج ضمن التزيين لا التشويه؛ باستثناء موضع واحد، هو ممّا يختلف فيه مهندسو الديكور الكبار، ولا علاقة له بالتشويه. فقالوا لذلك الشرطي المبتدئ: "من الآن فصاعدًا، استقص جيِّدًا شوارع المدينة، قبل اتهام المهندسين الأكفاء. ثم تأكَّد أنَّ ما تسمِّيه تشويهًا هو تشويه حقيقي، وليس تزيينا فنِّيًّا خفيت عنك أصوله. وفوق كل ذلك: لا تشوِّه سمعة المهندسين الكبار بالباطل."
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل...

----------


## الواحدي

** خاتمة ** 
هذا، وقد تأمَّلت ما كتبتُ، وتدبَّرتُ الوقتَ الذي اقتضاه ذلك. وإنَّني لأخشى أن تقترب حالي من حال المتبطِّلة، الذين لا شأن لهم سوى "لَتِّ" الكلام، و"اللجاجة"...
وأدركتُ أيضًا أنَّ صاحبنا مُصِرٌّ على ما اقترف، لا رجع عنه ولا انصرف...
ثم قلتُ في نفسي: لقد اتهم صاحبُنا بالباطل فَهْمَ كوكبة من العلماء، فرددتُ عليه مثبتًا عدم فهمه هو لكلامهم. ولأن أكون مخطئًا في تجهيله، أحبُّ إليَّ من تجهيلهم هم بالباطل...
والآن ما قصارى ما عسى صاحبنا أن يفعله؟ سيستميت في إثبات صحة تجهيله لي، ليثبت أنّه لم يخطئ في تجهيل أولئك العلماء!
ومَن أكون حتى يقدِّم أخونا فهمَ العلماء قربانًا لإثبات جهلي؟
هذا الذي أخشاه، وأخشى أنْ أبوء بإثمه...
ولذلك، لن أضيف كلمةً واحدة إلى ما ذكرتُ.
وللقارئ عقل يحكم به، ومنطق يميّز به بين الصواب والخطأ.
والله المستعان...
سبحانك اللهمّ وبحمدك. أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت. أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.

----------


## محب الأدب

بارك الله فيك أيها الواحدي 
ونفعك الله ونفع بك ووفقك لما تحب وترضى ولا وكلك إلى نفسك
وقد والله أمتعتنا وأفدتنا وشفيت غيظ قلوبنا من بعض من خطت أنامله عبارة " السيد أحمد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق" والتي أراها والله من الكفر في شرعة التحقيق.
وقد أبنت لنا من هم أدعياء النقد ، وما علموا أن النقد بعيد قعره ، طويل سلمه ، لا تلين قناته ، ولاتستكمل لبناته إلا : " لمن كان جم المعرفة ، غزير الثقافة ، مع طبيعة مواتية ، وفكر مرتب ، وعقل مركز ، وذوق مصفى ، وذهن ناقد ، وبيان ساحر ، وحافز نفسي غلاب ، ... "
وقد تمتع الواحدي وفقه الله بكل هذه الصفات والمزيا فأحسبه ولله حسيبه من كبار النقاد والأدباء الذين تشرف بعضويتهم الألوكة خصوصاً والشبكة عموماً.
منه. 
إذا مات فينا (سيدٌ) قام سيدٌ                           قؤول لما قال الكرامُ فعولُ

----------


## عبدالله المنسي

محب الأدب 
مع موافقتي للمنصور في بعض ما ذهب إليه وموافقتي للواحدي في بعض ما ذهب إليه 
إلا أنه قد أشكلت عليّ كلمة وهي قولك أن المنصور يقول أن السيد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق 
بحثت عنها فلم أجدها .
وقد بحثت عنها لأنني لو وجدتها لأغلقت أذني فيما يقول به المنصور ولعلمت أنه متجنن على السيد صقر حاقد عليه لأن السيد صقر شهد له علماء التحقيق والأدب بحسن تحقيقاته , ولكن لم أجد هذه العبارة ( السيد أحمد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق )
لأن هذه الكلمة ليست كفراً في شرعة التحقيق بل توجب الاستتابة وإلا أُعرض عنه .
ولو قالها لطلبنا من الأخ الكريم الواحدي أ ن يعرض عن المنصور 
فارشدنا عفا الله عنك

أما هذه المعركة فانا سعيد بها لأن مثل هذا الحراك هو من يكشف عن العلم ويكشف عن حسن التأتي .
ونحن القراء لنا الغنم وعليهم الغرم , ولنا المتعة وعليهم التبعة .
ولنا أن نُرهف الأسماع فإن سمعنا بخيرٍ قبلناه , وإن سمعنا بسوء تركناه .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

> وقد والله أمتعتنا وأفدتنا وشفيت غيظ قلوبنا من بعض من خطت أنامله عبارة " السيد أحمد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق" والتي أراها والله من الكفر في شرعة التحقيق.


 
أحمد الحازمي ( محب الأدب )
أسأل الله أن يقطعَ أناملي إن كنتُ قلتُها ، وأناملَك إن كنتَ كاذبًا .

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> أحمد الحازمي ( محب الأدب )
> 
> أسأل الله أن يقطعَ أناملي إن كنتُ قلتُها ، وأناملَك إن كنتَ كاذبًا .


أعوذ بالله!..
هكذا يكون الدعاء؟؟!
اتق الله.. 
وما عليك لو انتظرت توضيح الأخ.. أو التمست له المعاذير؟
أم أن لـ"حزازات النفوس" علاقة بالموضوع؟ 
وقد كنتُ أعجب أول الأمر من شدة الشيخ الواحدي حفظه الله -في حق- في رده عليك، فلما قرأت "الإمام التبريزي لص كبير" وهو أحد مقالاتك زال كل عجب!!
غفر الله لك وهداك وبصرك مراشد أمورك

----------


## محب الأدب

> إلا أنه قد أشكلت عليّ كلمة وهي قولك أن المنصور يقول أن السيد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق 
> بحثت عنها فلم أجدها .


 
الأخ الكريم عبد الله المنسي : انظر الرد رقم 2 ورقم 4 داخل هذا الرابط :
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1343
وللتوضيح فقد نقلتُ عبارته بالمعنى اعتماداً على ذاكرتي ، ومع ذلك لا أجد اختلافاً في التعبيرين ، لأنهما صادران من نفس متعصبة متوترة متشنجة ، 
ولست أدري .. لعل ما وقع فيه (المنصور!) من عدل الله عزوجل !! فإن السيد أحمد صقر رحمه الله كان يقذف خصومه بأشد من ذلك - سامحه الله وغفر له وكفر عنه سيئاته - 
والمنصور أرد أن يحذو حذوه ولكن هيهات ... أين الشجي من الخلي

----------


## الواحدي

> بارك الله فيك أيها الواحدي 
> 
> ونفعك الله ونفع بك ووفقك لما تحب وترضى ولا وكلك إلى نفسك
> ...


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ الأديب الفاضل: محبّ الأدب.
جوزيت خيرًا على الاهتمام والتفضل بالتعقيب..
أمَّا ما خلعته عليَّ من أوصاف، وإنِّي لأرى نفسي دونها، فهو من حسن ظنِّك بأخيك... ولعلَّه من "أدب المحب"، جرى على قلم "محب الأدب". (ابتسامة)
وقد شدَّني اختيارك لذلك البيت الشعريّ الخالد، فهو ينمّ عن أنّ مصطفيه ليس "محبًّا للأدب" فحسب، بل إنّ مقامه لأكبر من ذلك... وإنْ كنتُ أراه ينطبق على عدد من إخواننا في هذا المجلس المبارك، من الذين وقفوا أنفسهم على العلم وأهله، جزاهم الله عنَّا خير الجزاء.
والبيت الأوّل يروى:
إذا سيِّدٌ منّا خلا قام سيِّدٌ
وبعضهم يرويه:
إذا سيّدٌ مِنّا مضى قام سيِّدٌ
وفي القصيدة أبيات هي من دُرَر الشعر ومطرِب الفخر...
جزاك الله خيرًا، وجعلَنا أفضل ممّا يُظَنُّ بنا، وستَر ما لا يَعلمه غيرنا منّا، ورزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل.

----------


## عبدالله المنسي

> الأخ الكريم عبد الله المنسي : انظر الرد رقم 2 ورقم 4 داخل هذا الرابط :
> 
> http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=1343
> وللتوضيح فقد نقلتُ عبارته بالمعنى اعتماداً على ذاكرتي ، ومع ذلك لا أجد اختلافاً في التعبيرين ، لأنهما صادران من نفس متعصبة متوترة متشنجة ، 
> ولست أدري .. لعل ما وقع فيه (المنصور!) من عدل الله عزوجل !! فإن السيد أحمد صقر رحمه الله كان يقذف خصومه بأشد من ذلك - سامحه الله وغفر له وكفر عنه سيئاته - 
> والمنصور أرد أن يحذو حذوه ولكن هيهات ... أين الشجي من الخلي


 أخي محب الأدب 
دخلت هذا الرابط فوجدت المنصور يكتب :



> وقد فعلَ هذا بعضُ مَن يُدَّعى أنه من كبار المحققين


وهناك فرق - كما تعلم وأعلم - بين أن يقول أحد :
أن السيد صقر رحمه الله يُدعى من كبار المحققين 
وبين أن يقول :
أن السيد صقر م أدعياء التحقيق .
فالفرق واضح 
ففي الأولى يدعى وينعت ويوصف بأنه من كبار المحققين 
وفي الثانية أن من أدعياء التحقيق أي أنه يتمسح بالمحققين وليس منهم و( يتلزق ) بهم وهو ليس من صفهم .
لذلك أجد أنك أخطأت في حق المنصور والإنصاف يقتضي أن تعتذر منه إزاء هذا الخطأ .

مثلاً أنا أقول أنك من أدعياء التحقيق , أو ممن يدعى من كبار المحققين ففي الأولى نفي للتحقيق وفي الثانية إثبات أنك محقق ونفي أنك من كبار المحققين والفرق جلي .

ولا تأخذك ( حزازات النفوس ) لأن تُخطئ كهذا الخطأ الجلي , فالإنصاف الذي ترجو من المنصور أن يتبعه لزم أن تأخذ بما أمرت به والسلام .

----------


## محب الأدب

هداك الله يا حبيبنا المنسي 
أي جلي ... وأي خفي وأي تمسح وتلزق
الرجل يقول ( قلة بصر ) و ( يُدَّعى ) و ( لم يفهم )
وتقول : لم ينف التحقيق وإنما نفى أنه من كبار محققين  
المسألة يا صديقي أن هذا الرجل في بطنه شيء ولم يعرف كيف يتقيؤه  
وأرجو ألا تكون أصابتك العدوى إياها !!!! 



> ويحاول أبو قصي أن يصيِّر كلامَه متنًا علميَّا، محكَم البناء، ضُبِطَت ألفاظه، ووُضع كلُّ واحد منها في موضعه؛ ثم يكتب عليه شرحًا إغريقيًّا، لاجئًا إلى المنطق والمناطقة...
> فلْنتركْ له المنطق المدَّعى، يستحوذ عليه كما استحوذ على الفهم.
> ولْنحاول فهْم عبارته كما يفهمها أيُّ عربي سليم الذوق والذهن، بعيدًا عن السفسطة وأخلاطها.

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الحربي

كلام الأخ الواحدي إنشائي وليس فيه رد علمي وإنما سخرية واستهزاء
وأقول للأخ أبي قصي واصل بارك الله فيك، ولا يشغلنك المهرجون

----------


## عبدالله المنسي

محب الأدب 
أنت قلت أن المنصور يقول : السيد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق .
ما معنى هذا ؟
المعنى أن تُلزم المنصور بنفي صفة التحقيق جملة وتفصيلاً وإنما هو دعي !

أنا كقارئ بحثت عن هذه الجملة في أعطاف كلامه فلم أجد هذه العبارة التي نسبتها إليه .
ثم لما طلبتك أن تأتي بها قلت أنه قال يُدَّعى ولم يفهم وقلة بصر 
وأنا لم أناقشك في هذه الجُمل وإنما أريد هذه الكلمة ( أن السيد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق ) يعني ليس بمحقق ولكن يدعي هذا إدعاء .

وكما قلت لك أخي الفاضل العزيز لا تأخذك حزازات النفوس فتستمر في خطلك , ولا تأخذك العزة بالإثم فلا تتراجع عن قولٍ أخطأت به , فإن رجوعك إلى الحق أدعى أن يحترمك قراؤك , وأوفق للحق .

ولتعلم أيها الأخ الحبيب أن المنصور أخطأ في بعض كلامه والواحدي أخطأ في بعض كلامه وليس هذا سبيلنا وإنما سبيلي أن تثبت هذه العبارة ( السيد صقر من أدعياء التحقيق ) لأنك لو أثبت هذه لما بقي للمنصور شيء يسمع ولا رأي يؤخذ به , ولغسلنا اليد مما يكتب ... ولكن أثبتها ؟ 
أليس هو قائلها ؟ 
إذن أثبتها .
وقيت وبوركت.


وبعد 
فإنني أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ذلك المُجلدين الذين أخرجتهما للعلامة السيد أحمد صقر -رحمه الله - فقد سددت بهِ فُرجة لم تزل شاغرة منذ أن توفاه الله .
فلا يسعنا إلا أن نشكر جزيل الشكر .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

> كلام الأخ الواحدي إنشائي وليس فيه رد علمي وإنما سخرية واستهزاء
> وأقول للأخ أبي قصي واصل بارك الله فيك، ولا يشغلنك المهرجون


 

*وفيك بارك الله .* 
*وأنا مواصل إن شاء الله ما ابتدأتُ ، آخذًا بقول أبي محمد ابن حزم رحمه الله : ( ولا تلتفت إلى أهل الشَّغْب ؛ فإن مثل هؤلاء إنما يجرون مجرى المضحكين لسخفاء الملوك ، والملهين بضعفاء المطاعين ، وليسوا من أهل الحقائق أصلاً ؛ فلا تعبأ بهم شيئًا ) .*
*وقوله :*
*( واحذر كلّ من لا ينصف ، وكل من لا يفهم ، ولا تكلّم إلا من ترجو إنصافه ، وفهمه ) .* 
*ولولا أنَّ هذا الذي أنا فيه شيءٌ اضطرِرت إليه ، لرجعتُ عنه ؛ فقد ظهرَ لي ما يوجِب الحذرَ الذي أمرَ به ابن حزمٍ !* 
*أما الثانية ، فهذه :*


> *قوله: "غير مستقصٍ، ولا مستوعب": إخبار. وهو يحتمل الصدق والكذب. وما كان كذلك، لا يبنى عليه في ذاته، بل يبنى على دلالته.*


*صورة مع التحية إلى أهل البلاغة ، والمنطق ، والأصول ، وكلِّ عاقل !* 

*وأما الأولى ، فهذه :*
*



ولأن أكون مخطئًا في تجهيله، أحبُّ إليَّ من تجهيلهم هم بالباطل


*
*صورة مع التحية إلى كل منصف .* 
*حكي أن أبا علي الفارسي دخل على واحد من المتسمين بالعلم ، فإذا بين يديه جزء مكتوب فيه : " قايل " منقوط بنقطتين من تحت ، فقال له أبو علي : هذا خط من ؟ قال : خطي . فالتفت إلى أصحابه كالمغضب ، وقال : قد أضعنا خطواتنا في زيارة مثله ، وخرج من ساعته .* 
*ورحمَ الله أهلَ العِلْم ، وخاصَّةً أبا حنيفةَ !* 

*ويقول الأخ :*


> *فلْنتركْ له المنطق المدَّعى ...*
> *ولْنحاول فهْم عبارته كما يفهمها أيُّ عربي سليم الذوق والذهن*


*وأقول :*
*وأنا أترك له فهمَ العجائزِ الذي أسلمَه إلى الكلامِ السابقِ !*
*وأنا لا أحبُّ أن أضيِّق على الأخ ، وأضطرَّه إلى ما يكره ؛ فأكلِّفَه من أمرِه عسرًا ، وأحملَه على أن يفهمَ ما لا يستطيعُ فهمه ، ويحاوِر في ما لا يحسِنُه !*فهو وما أرادَ .


*وإذن ، ننتقل إلى المسألة الثانية .*
*( الردود من الآنَ ستكون موجَّهةً للقراء الكرام )*

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

المسألة الثانية :
( بالمتنزَّل ) هل فتح الزاي فيها من عمَل المحقِّق ؟

قال السيد صقر يردُّ على الشيخ أحمد شاكر :
( قال امرؤ القيس يصِف فرسًا :
كميت يزِل اللِّبدُ عن حال متنِه *** كما زلَّتِ الصفواءُ بالمتنزَّلِ
والصواب : ( بالمتنزِّل ) كما جاء في شرح المعلقات للتبريزي ص 41 ، والديوان 133 ) ا . هـ .
فقلتُ في أصل الموضوعِ :




> ( هذه الرِّواية التي خطَّأها روايةٌ ثابتةٌ صحيحةٌ رواها ابنُ قتيبةَ ( ت 276 هـ ) نفسُه في « كتاب المعاني الكبير 1 / 146 » ، ورواها أيضًا شيخُه أبو حاتمٍ السجستانيُّ ( ت 255 هـ ) في « المذكر والمؤنث 161 » ، وأبو منصور الأزهريُّ ( ت 370 هـ ) في « تهذيب اللغة 12 / 249 » . ويبعُد أن تكونَ مصحَّفةً في جميعِ هذه الكتبِ .
> فهذا ما بلغَنا من الرِّوايةِ في ضبط هذه الكلمة . وهي صحيحةٌ في اللغةِ ؛ فقد وردَ في المعاجمِ أن ( تنزَّلَه ) مثلُ ( نزَّله ) ؛ فـ ( المتنزَّل ) إذن بمعنى ( المنزَّل ) ؛ وهو المطرُ ) .


 
فقال الأخ الكريم :




> ( إحالتك على المصادر التي ذكرتَها لا تستقيم إلا إذا كان فيها ما يشير تلميحًا أو تصريحًا إلى ضبط "المتنزّل" بفتح الزاي. وفرقٌ بين الاستناد إلى المصدر، والاستناد إلى ضبط محقِّقه ) .


 

# والردُّ عليه :

 -كانت حُجَّتي في إثباتِ صِحَّة ( المتنزَّل ) بالفتح هي ورودَها في بعضِ كتبِ أهلِ العِلْم المتقدِّمين مضبوطةً هذا الضبطَ . ومنها :

1-« المذكَّر والمؤنَّث 161 » لأبي حاتم السجستانيِّ ( ت 255 هـ ) ، تح حاتم الضامن .
2-« المعاني الكبير 1 / 146 » لابن قتيبةَ ( ت 276 هـ ) ، تص عبد الرحمن اليماني .
3-« تهذيب اللغة 12 / 249 » لأبي منصور الأزهريِّ ( ت 370 هـ ) ، تح أحمد البردوني ، ومراجعة علي البجاوي .
وزدْ عليها من كتبِ مَن بعدَهم :
4-« مجمل اللغة 1 / 535 » لابن فارس ( ت 395 هـ ) ، تح زهير سلطان .
5-« رسالة الغفران 540 » لأبي العلاء المعرِّي ( ت 449 هـ ) ، تح عائشة بنت عبد الرحمن " بنت الشاطئ " .
6-« لسان العرب » لابن منظور ( ت 711 هـ ) ، مادة ( ص ف ا ) ، ط بولاق التي اعتمدَ فيها على نسخة بخطِّ ابن منظور نفسِه ، وط صادر ، وذكرَ في الهامش : ( وفي رواية أخرى : " والمتنزِّل " بدلَ " والمتنزَّل " ) .
7-« تاج العروس » للزَّبيديِّ ( ت 1205 هـ ) ، مادة ( ص ف و ) ، تح عبد الصبور شاهين ، ومراجعة محمد حماسة عبد اللطيف .
وغيرَها .
-وكانت حجَّة الأخ الكريم أنَّ الاعتماد على الضبط لا يستقيمُ ، ما لم يكن في هذه الكتب تصريحٌ ، أو تلميحٌ .
والعلَّة التي منعَ بها ذلك هي أنَّ هذا الضبطَ من عمَل المحقِّقِ .
هكذا قالَ الأخ .
* وهذا قولٌ مردودٌ من خمسة وجوهٍ :
1-أنَّه يَلزَمُ من ذلك إبطالُ الاحتجاجِ بأكثر معجماتِ العربيَّة ، ودواوينِها ، وسائرِ كتبِها ؛ إذْ ليس فيها تصريحٌ ، أو تلميحٌ بالضبطِ . وفي هذا من الفسادِ ما لا يخفَى على عاقلٍ .
2-أنَّه يبطُلُ أوَّلَ ما يبطلُ الاحتجاجُ بـ ( المتنزِّل ) بالكسرِ ، لأنَّ المؤلِّفَ أيضًا لم يصرِّح بكسرِها ، ولم يُلمِّح .
3-أنَّ هذا مخالِفٌ للمنطقِ القاضي بأنَّ المحقِّقين يختلفونَ جودةً ، ورداءةً ، وبأنَّ مواضعَ الضبطِ تختلِفُ أيضًا قوَّةً ، وضعفًا .
4-أنَّ هناكَ ما يدُلُّ على أنَّ ضبطَها بالفتحِ في « الشعر والشعراء » ليس من صنعِ الشيخ أحمد شاكر ؛ وإنما اعتمدَ فيه على النُّسَخِ المخطوطة ، أو نُسخةٍ منها . وذلكَ أنَّه لم يأخذ بإنكارِ السيد صقرٍ للفتحِ في الطبعة الثانية . ولو كان هذا من اجتهادِه ، أو كانَ خطأ مطبعيًّا ، لرجعَ عنه ؛ ولا سيَّما بعدَ أن ذكرَ له السيد صقر ما هو مُثبَتٌ في « الديوانِ » ، و « شرح المعلقات العشرِ » ؛ وهو لا شَكَّ الأعرفُ .
5-أنَّ روايةَ الكسرِ أشهرُ من روايةِ الفتحِ ، وهي المثبتةُ في « شرح القصائد السبع » ، و « شرح المعلقات العشر » ، و « الديوان » ؛ فكيفَ يتفقُ طائفةٌ من المحقِّقين على ضَبطِ هذا الحرفِ بالفتحِ معَ أن الكسرَ أشهرُ ؟

فمقتضَى هذا :


أن يكونَ المتأخِّر منهم يأخذ ضبطَه لهذا الحرف عن المتقدِّم . وهذا بعيدٌ جدًّا ، لأنَّ الكتبَ التي وردت فيها هذه الكلمةُ بالفتحِ ليست أصولاً يُرجَع إليها في روايةِ معلَّقة امرئ القيس ؛ وإنما العادةُ أن يرجِعَ المحقِّق في ضبطِ أبياتِها إلى شروح المعلقاتِ ، أو الديوان .



خلاصة المسألة :


خطَّأ السيِّد صقرٌ رِوايةَ ( المتنزَّل ) بالفتحِ ، فرددتُّ عليه تخطئتَه ، وذكرتُ عدةَ مصادرَ ضُبِطت فيها الكلمةُ بالفتحِ ، فاعترضَ الأخ على هذا بأنَّه استنادٌ إلى ضبطِ المحقِّقِ ، وليس ثَمَّ تصريحٌ ، أو تلميحٌ من المؤلِّفِ بالفتحِ ، فرددتُّ عليه مبيِّنًا فسادَ هذا القولِ ، ومستدِلاًّ على أنَّ الشيخَ شاكرًا ، وغيرَه لم يضبطوها هذا الضبطَ إلا اعتمادًا على النسخِ الخطيَّة التي عندَهم .



=وإذن ، تبطلُ هذه الضلالاتُ التي تَردَّى فيها الأخُ ، ويثبتُ أنَّ السيِّد صقرًا أخطأ في هذا كما يخطئ من هو أعلمُ منه ؛ فالدفاعُ عنه بعد هذا مغالطةٌ ، وخيانةٌ للعِلْمِ .




* وسيُلحَق بهذه المسألة مزيدُ تفصيلٍ إن شاء الله .


ملحوظة :

لن أردَّ بعد هذا إلا على الكلام العلمي المؤصَّل ، معرِضًا عن كلِّ ما سوى ذلك من اللَّغوِ .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
هذا جيِّد منك، أبا قصي!
وهذا هو الذي كان ينبغي أن تشرع فيه منذ المشاركة رقم 5 من موضوعنا هذا.
وأعني بالجودة المنهجَ لا المضمون، بما أنّنا قد نختلف في الثاني...
فأنت الآن تفسِّر وتبرِّر تعقيباتك؛ وهذا هو المطلوب.
أتركك إذن تتولّى تحرير ما كان ينبغي تحريره منذ البداية. ثم إذا اتستوفيت كافّة تعقيباتك، عقَّبتُ عليها بإذن الله.
والله ولِيُّ التوفيق.

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

> =وإذن ، تبطلُ هذه الضلالاتُ التي تَردَّى فيها الأخُ ، ويثبتُ أنَّ السيِّد صقرًا أخطأ في هذا كما يخطئ من هو أعلمُ منه ؛ فالدفاعُ عنه بعد هذا مغالطةٌ ، وخيانةٌ للعِلْمِ .





> ......................


أبا قصي
ليهنأك هذا الكلام العلمي المؤصَّل، المار باللغو مر الكرام...

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*عودٌ إلى مسألة « المتنزل »* 

*لم أكد أفرُغ من القول في المسألة السابقة ، حتى تأوَّبني رَسٌّ كرسِّ أخي الحُمَّى ، وظَِلتُ في رِيبةٍ لا تنقضي ، وحَيرةٍ لا ترِيمُ ؛ فقد رأيتُ أني لم أعطِ المسألة حقَّها من البحث ، والنظر ، وتبيَّن لي أنَّ الأمرَ أعظمُ مما كنتُ أظنُّ ؛ فأزمعتُ أن أرجعَ إليها بنظرٍ آخَرَ غيرَ مبالٍ أيَّ سبيلٍ سلكَني ، ولا إلى أيِّ غايةٍ أسلَمَني ؛ فالعلماء الذين علَّمونا أن ننقدَ من نشاء ، وعلَّمونا أن نقسوَ أحيانًا ، هم الذين علَّمونا ألا يكونَ لنا مطلبٌ دونَ الحقِّ ، وهم الذين أدَّبونا بأدبِ العَدْلِ ، والإنصافِ .*
*فطفِقتُ أراجعُ العشراتِ من كتبِ العربيَّة ، بل المئاتِ ، حتى خُيِّلَ إليَّ أني أحطتُّ بجميعِ المواضع التي وردتْ فيها هذه الرِّوايةُ ؛ ولكن لم يشفِ غُلَّتي هذا الضبطُ ؛ إذ لم ينصَّ عليه أحدٌ من العلماء ، معَ حرصِهم على إثباتِ الفروقِ ، وفكِّ المشكلاتِ ؛ فهذا أبو أحمدَ العسكريُّ – وهو الذي لم يكد يفِيت شيئًا من معلَّقة امرئ القيسِ مما يجوزُ عليه التصحيف - عرَض لأبياتٍ من المعلَّقة يخطِئ فيها الناسُ في كتابه « شرح ما يقع فيه التصحيف » فبيَّن الصوابَ فيها ، كتنبيهه على همزِ ( مأسلِ ) ، وتخفيفِ ( نضت ) ، وفتح الصاد ، وكسرها في ( صَِراية ) ، وفتح الباء في ( بعد ) ، وضمها ، ولم يعُج على ( المتنزل ) .*
*وهذا أبو سعيدٍ السكَّريُّ ، وأبو بكرٍ الأنباريُّ ، وأبو جعفرٍ النحاسُ ، وهم القامةُ على معلقة امرئ القيس ، المهَرة بها ، ومنهم – وهو أبو سعيدٍ – من سمِعَها من تلاميذِ الأصمعيِّ ، كأبي حاتمٍ ، وأبي إسحاقَ الزيِّاديِّ ، لم يعرِضوا للفتحِ البتةَ .*
*وهذا أبو عليٍّ القالي – وهو تلميذُ ابن دريد ، وأبي بكرٍ الأنباريِّ ، وغيرِهما – أوردَ هذا البيتَ مرَّتينِ في كتابه « المقصور والممدود » ، ولم يُشِر إلى ما يَدُلّ على الفتحِ .*
*وهذا أبو محمد بن بري – وهو المحقِّق ، الناقد – مرَّ بهذه الرِّواية في حاشيته على « الصحاح » ، وحاشيته على « درة الغواص » كمرِّ الرائح المتحلّب ؛ لم يُعقِّب عليها بشيءٍ .*
*وهذا عبد القادرِ البغداديُّ – وهو مَن هو سعةَ اطِّلاعٍ ، ومعرِفةٍ – أوردَ البيتَ الذي فيه ذِكْرُ ( المتنزل ) في « خزانة الأدب » ، ثم نصَّ على أنَّها اسمُ فاعلٍ ، ولم يذكر روايةَ الفتح ، ولو مخطِّئًا .*
*وفزِعتُ إلى أسفار أهلِ العلْمِ دقيقِها ، وجليلِها ، أفتِّشُ فيها ، وأستنطقُها ؛ عسى أن أظفرَ منها بنصٍّ صريحٍ ، أو يُشبِه الصريحَ ، أجلو به هذه الحَيرةَ التي تكنفتني ، والغموضَ الذي تلبَّسَ هذه الرِّوايةَ ؛ ولكنْ لم أظفر بشيءٍ .*
*ونعم ! هذه حججٌ ظنِّيَّة لا تقضي بإبطالِ الرِّوايةِ ، أو ما يُحتمَل أن يكون روايةً ؛ ولكنَّها لا تزال تُلِحّ على ذهن الباحث ، وتُدخِل عليه الارتيابَ ، والشكَّ في ما انتهَى إليه ، حتى يعاوِد النظرَ فيه .*
*+ ثم قلتُ :*
*وما تُنكِر أن تكونَ هذه رِوايةً غير مشهورةٍ مرَّت من طريقٍ غيرِ طريقِ رُواةِ المعلَّقاتِ ، وصُنَّاع الدواوينِ ؟*
*أفيجِبُ أن يَّعلمَ هؤلاءِ بكلِّ روايةٍِ سمِعَها الرَّعيلُ الأوَّلُ من العلماء عن العربِ ؟*
*+ ثم رمَيتُ ببصري إلى الجانب المناوِحِ ، فوجدتُّ رِوايةَ الفتحِ ثابتةً في جملةٍ من مصادرِ العربيَّة تباعِدُ بادئَ الرأيِ مظِنَّة تصرُّف المحقِّقين .*
*فهي ثابتةٌ من كتب اللغة في « المذكر والمؤنث » ، وفي « تهذيب اللغة » ، وفي « مجمل اللغة » ، وفي « حاشية ابن بري على درة الغواص » ، وفي « لسان العرب » ، وفي « تاج العروس » ، ومن كتب الأدبِ في « المعاني الكبير » ، وفي « الشعر والشعراء » ، وفي « رسالة الغفران » ، وفي « جواب اعتراضات ابن العربي » لابن السِّيد البطليوسي .*
*= وقد يكونُ وجودُها في هذه الكتب ، وأزيدَ منها ، غيرَ ذي بالٍ ، لولا أنَّها جاءت منتظمةً على وجهٍ يُوهِم أنَّها رِوايةُ الأصمعيِّ ؛ فالفتحُ الذي في « التهذيب » إنما جاء في سياقِ كلامٍ نقلَه عن أبي عبيدٍ ؛ وأبو عبيدٍ إنما ذكرَه في « الغريب المصنَّف » عنِ الأصمعيِّ ؛ فإذا راجعنا « الغريب المصنَّف » الذي حقَّقه العبيديُّ ، وجدنا الرِّوايةَ فيه بالكسر ، لا بالفتحِ ؛ ولكنْ يَردُّنا إلى الحَيرةِ الأولَى أنَّ كلامَ الأصمعيِّ هذا نقلَه ابنُ فارسٍ في « المجمَل » ، وضبطَ المحقِّقُ الراء بالفتحِ ، وأحالَ في الحاشية على « الغريب المصنف » ؛ فإذا نظرنا في ثبَت المراجعِ ، وجدناه رجعَ إلى مخطوطةِ المتحفِ العراقيِّ ؛ وهي مخطوطةٌ لم يعتمد عليها العبيديُّ في طبعتِه للكتابِ .*
*فهل كانت الراءُ مضبوطةً بالفتح في تلكَ المخطوطة ، وعليها اعتمدَ المحقِّق ، وأبو منصورٍ أيضًا ، أم اعتمدَ المُحقِّق في الضبطِ على مخطوطاتِ « المجمَل » نفسِها ؟ أم كانت الراءُ في مخطوطة « الغريب » ، و « المجمل » غيرَ مضبوطة ؛ فضبطَها استنادًا إلى « اللسان » ؟*
*لا ندري .*
*وإذن ، نقف هنا ، حتى نراجعَ هذه القضيةَ عمَّا قليلٍ .*
*= وأمرٌ آخَرُ يوهِمُنا أنها رِواية الأصمعيِّ ؛ وهو ورودُها بالفتحِ في « المذكر والمؤنث » لأبي حاتمٍ ؛ وأبو حاتمٍ من كبار تلاميذ الأصمعيِّ ، وكثيرٌ من علمِه مأخوذٌ عنه .*
*= وزادَ هذه القضيةَ تعقيدًا أنَّها وردت أيضًا في كتابين لتلميذ أبي حاتمٍ ؛ وهو ابنُ قتيبةَ ؛ وذلكَ في « الشعر والشعراء » ، و « المعاني الكبير » .*
*فهل نعُدُّ هذا دَليلاً على صِحَّة الفتح ، وأنَّه تلقَّاها عن الأصمعيِّ أبو عبيدٍ ، وأبو حاتمٍ ، ثم تلقَّاها عن أبي عبيدٍ نقلاً من كتابِه أبو منصورٍ الأزهريّ ، وابن فارسٍ ، وتلقَّاها عن أبي حاتمٍ سماعًا تلميذُه ابنُ قتيبةَ ، أم نعدُّه من المصادفاتِ النادرة التي أوقعَنا فيها خطأ النُسَّاخِ ، أو المحقِّقين ؟*
*= ولكن إذا رجعنا إلى كتاب « المذكر والمؤنث » بتحقيقِ عزة حسن ، وجدناه ضبطَ الراءَ بالكسرِ ، لا بالفتحِ ، خلافًا لحاتم الضامن في تحقيقه . وليس هذا العجبَ ؛ وإنما العجَب أنهما اعتمدا على نسخةٍ واحدةٍ .*
*= وممَّا يزيدُني حَيرةً أنَّ الضامنَ أحالَ عند ورود البيت إلى « ديوان امرئ القيس » الذي حقَّقه محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم ؛ وهو مضبوطٌ فيهِ بالكسرِ ، لا بالفتحِ !*
*فما الذي حملَه على أن يصِرَّ على الفتحِ معَ علمِه أنها بالديوانِ مضبوطةٌ بالكسرِ ؟*
*أفكانت مضبوطةً في المخطوطةِ بالفتحِ ؟*
*فإن كانَ هذا ، فلِمَ اختارَ عزة حسن الكسرَ ؟*
*أكان هذا مخالفةً منه لما في النسخةِ ؟ أم كانت الراء غيرَ مضبوطةٍ في النسخةِ ؛ فاجتهدَ كلٌّ منهما ؛ فاختارَ ما يراهُ صوابًا .*
*فإن كان هذا ، فلِمَ تركَ الضامن رِوايةَ الديوانِ ؟*
*لا ندري .*
*وإذن ، نقف هنا كما وقفنا آنفًا ، حتى نراجعَ هذه القضيةَ عما قليلٍ .*
*= وإذا رجعنا إلى « الشعر والشعراء » ، وجدنا الشيخَ شاكرًا ضبطَها بالفتحِ . وقد ذكرت في الردِّ السابقِ أنَّه رجعَ إلى نُسخٍ خطيَّة . وهو خطأ ؛ وإنما اعتمدَ على طبعة ( ليدن ) . وقد رجعتُ إلى طبعة ( ليدن ) ، فألفيتها مضبوطةً بالفتحِ . وقد أحالَ الشيخ عند ورود البيت في الحاشية على « اللسان » . وظاهرٌ جدًّا أنَّه اعتمدَ في هذا الضبط عليهما ، أو على أحدِهما ، أعني « اللسان » ، وطبعة ليدن . فلا يبقَى في هذا مستمسَك .*
*ولكن على أيِّ شيءٍ اعتمدَ دي غوية ؟*
*أكان اعتمدَ على نسخةٍِ خطَّيَّة ؟ أم اعتمد على « اللسان » .*
*لا ندري .*
*وإذن ، نقف هنا كما وقفنا آنفًا ، حتى نراجعَ هذه القضيةَ عما قليلٍ .*
*= وإذا رجعنا إلى « المعاني الكبير » ، رأينا مصحِّحه اعتمد على نسخةٍ كُتبت في زمنٍ متأخِّرٍ . وهي نُسخة مشحونةٌ بالأغلاطِ ، والتصحيفاتِ ، يَظهر أنها غيرُ مضبوطةٍ ؛ فلعلَّ فتحَ الراء فيها من عملِ المستشرق كرنكو ، أو اليماني ؛ تلقيَاه عن « اللسان » .*
*+ وأما سائِر الكتب التي وردَ فيها الفتحُ ، فليست ممَّا يُحتجّ به ، لأنَّ أصحابَها لم يكونوا من أهلِ الرِّوايةِ ، ولا شافهوا العربَ . وأنا أذكرُها معَ ذلك مبيِّنًا ما فيها .*
*= فأما « تاج العروس » ، فالضبطُ فيه بلا شكٍّ من عمَل المحقِّقِ ، اعتمدَ فيه على « اللِّسان » . وذلك أنَّ الكتابَ أصلاً لم يضبِطه مؤلِّفه الزَّبيديُّ بالشكل عندما ألَّفَه . وفي آخرِ الكلامِ الذي نقلَه تصحيفٌ ؛ إذ ذكرَ ( عن أبي عبيدة ) . والصواب ( عن أبي عبيد ) .*
*= وأما « لسان العرب » ، فلا ندري أكانت الراء مضبوطةً بالفتح في النسخة التي اعتمدَ عليها مصحِّح طبعة بولاق ؟ أم اعتمدَ في ضبطِها على « تهذيب اللغة » ؟ لأنَّ الذي في « اللسان » منقولٌ عن « التهذيب » بنصِّه .*
*وهذا نصُّ « اللسان » :*
*( الأصمعيُّ : الصَّفواء ، والصفوان ، والصفا ، مقصور ، كلُّه واحدٌ . وأنشد لامرئ القيس :*
*كميتٌ يزِلّ اللِّبدُ عن حالِ متنِه *** كما زلَّت الصفواء بالمتنزَّلِ ) .*
*ثم ذكرَ بعقِبه :*
*( ابن السكيت : الصفا : العريض من الحِجارة الأملس ) .*
*وهذا نصُّ « التهذيب » :*
*( أبو عبيدٍ عن الأصمعي : الصفواء ، والصفوان ، والصفا ، مقصور ، كلُّه واحد . وأنشدَ :*
**** كما زلَّت الصفواءُ بالمتنزَّلِ ****
*الحراني عن ابن السكيت قال : الصفا : العريض من الحجارة الأملس ... ) .*
*فقد رأيتَ أن ابنَ منظور نقلَ كلامَ أبي منصورٍ بنصِّه ، لم يزِد فيه إلا نسبة البيت لامرئ القيس ، وذكْرَ صدرِه ، وحذْفَ اسم أبي عَبيدٍ .*
*وأيُّ ذلك كان ، فهو يعيدُنا ولا بُدَّ إلى « التهذيبِ » . وهي مضبوطةٌ فيه في النسخة المحقَّقةِ بالفتحِ !*
*فهل كانَ ضبطُها بالفتحِ من فِعل أبي منصورٍ ، أم كان من فعلِ المحقِّق ، أخذَه من « اللسان » .*
*فإن كان من فِعْل المحقِّق ، فعلى أيِّ شيءٍ اعتمدَ مصحِّح بولاق في الضبطِ بالفتح ؟*
*وسواءٌ كان هذا ، أم ذاك ، فهو يردُّنا إلى « الغريب المصنف » كما تقدَّمَ .*
*= وأما « جواب اعتراضات ابن العربي » لابن السِّيد البطليوسيِّ ، فقد ضبطَها المحقِّق بالفتحِ !*
*ولكنَّ هذه الرسالةَ التي حقَّقها خرجت من قبل باسم « الانتصار ممن عدل عن الاستبصار » ؛ أخرجَها محقِّق آخرُ ؛ فلم يضبطها بشيءٍ مع اعتمادِه على أكثر من نسخةٍ .*
*= وأما « رسالة الغفران » ، فقد اعتمدت المحقِّقة فيها على عِدَّة نسَخٍ ؛ ولكنا لا ندري ، أكانَ اعتمادُها في الفتح عليها ، أم على مصدرٍ آخَرَ .*
= ومثلُ ذلك « حاشية ابن بري على درة الغواص » .
*وحتى لو كانت الراءُ مضبوطةً في النسخ الخطيَّة لهذا الكتابِ ، والكتابين اللذين قبلَه بالفتحِ ، فلا حُجَّة فيها ، لتأخُّرِها .*

*+ وقد انتهينا من هذا كلِّه إلى أن نحصرَ احتمالاتِ ثبوتِ الضبطِ بالفتحِ في أربعةِ كتبٍ من كتبِ المتقدِّمين التي يصِحّ الاحتجاجُ برواياتِها ، داخلَنا فيها الشَكُّ ، لوجود سبِبه ؛ فلم نرَد بدًّا من الرجوعِ إلى مخطوطاتِها ؛ وهي :*
*1-مخطوطة « الغريب المصنف » المحفوظة في مكتبة المتحف العراقي برقم 1628 .*
*2- مخطوطة « المذكر والمؤنث » لأبي حاتم السجستاني . وهي نسخةٌ قديمةٌ ، كُتبت بخطٍّ واضحٍ ، مضبوطٍ بالشكل ، مقابلةٌ على الأصل عام 386 هـ . وهي محفوظة في مكتبة يوسف آغا بقونية في تركيا ، ضمن مجموع رقمه 295 .*
*3-مخطوطة « الشعر والشعراء » . ولها عدَّةُ نسخٍ موجودة في مصر ، وسوريةَ ، والهند ، وغيرها .* 
*- فإن ثبتَ الفتحُ في مخطوطتين صحيحتيِ الضبط ، لكتابين مختلفين ، فأكثرَ ، كان هذا كافيًا في إثبات صحَّتِه .*
*- وإن ثبت في مخطوطة واحدة ، فالحُكْم أنه من خطأ النسَّاخِ ، لمخالفتِه الأدلَّةَ الظنيَّةَ الكثيرةَ .*
*- وإن لم يثبت في شيءٍ من ذلك ، فلا ريبَ في بطلانِه ، وأنَّه جميعَه راجعٌ إلى خطأ وقعَ فيه مصحِّح طبعة بولاقٍ تلقَّفَه عنه غيرُه ، ربَّما ابتدأه من لدنه ، وربَّما استندَ فيه إلى « التهذيب » إن كانت الراءُ مضبوطةً في إحدى مخطوطاته بالفتحِ ، ويكونُ الخطأ راجعًا إلى نُسخة « التهذيب » . ويُنظر في هذا نسخة « اللسان » المحفوظة في دار الكتب المصرية برقم ( 46 لغة ) . ولا أدري أهي النسخة الثانية التي اعتمد عليها مصحِّح بولاق ، أم نسخةٌ أخرى . كما يُنظر في مخطوطات « التهذيب » المفرَّقة في العالم ( راجع : مقدمة « تهذيب اللغة » ) .* 
*+ وهذا لا يعني تركَ الاحتجاج بضبط المحقِّق مطلقًا ؛ وإنما الأصل أن يُحتجَّ به إذا كان ثِقةً ، عالمًا ، حتى يقعَ الشكّ فيه ، أو يقومَ الدليلُ على خلافِه .* 
*+ وأرجو ممَّن يستطيع من القرَّاء الكرامِ الاطِّلاعَ على بعضِ هذه المخطوطاتِ ، وتصويرَ موضعِ الخلافِ منها ، ألا يبخَل علينا بذلك ، وله منا الشكرُ واصِبًا .* 

*هذا ، والله تعالَى أعلمُ .*

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

تصحيح :
احتمالاتِ ثبوتِ الضبطِ بالفتحِ في أربعةِ كتبٍ من كتبِ المتقدِّمين 
لوجود سبِبه
الصواب :
... ثلاثة كتب ...
لوجود سببِه

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

زادك الله علمًا وأدبًا وإنصافًا ، جزاكم الله خيرًا ، ونفع الله بكم وبعلمكم

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
هذه توضيحات تتعلَّق بالاختلاف الواقع في ضبط "بالمُتَنَزِّ  ِ" من بيت امرئ القيس: 
** أوّلاً: يتجلّى أنّ "السيد صقر"، رحمه الله، بريء من تهمة "نفي الروايات". وإذا أردنا تمحيص ضبط بيت من أبيات المعلَّقات أو فهمه، فإننا نرجع –أوّلَ ما نرجع- إلى شرَّاحها، لأنَّهم الأدق ضبطًا لرواياتها والأكثر فهمًا لها، بحكم اعتنائهم بها. وهذا ما فعله السيِّد.

** ثانيًا: شرَّاح المعلّقة وديوان امرئ القيس مجمعون على ضبط الزاي بالكسر، وهذا الضبط لم نستخلصه من ضبط المحقِّقين، بل من شرح الشارحين، وهو أقوى دلالة.

** ثالِثًا: في "طبقات فحول الشعراء" (ج1، ص84-85) ضبط العلاَّمة محمود شاكر الكلمةَ بكسر الزاي. وهو محقِّق، ولُغويّ، وشاعر، وناقد. وفي الهامش قال: "والمتنزل: الذي ينزل عليها متجشما حذرا". ثم: "كالنازل على الصخرة الملساء، ينزلق مرَّةً هنا ومرة هنا ويتماسك". وأخوه أبو الأشبال ضبط نفس الكلمة بفتح الزاي استنادًا إلى "اللسان". وملازمة أبي فهر للسان العرب مشهورة الخبر.. لكن ترجَّح لديه أنَّ الكسر هو الذي به يتوجَّه معنى به البيت، لا الفتح.
وفي تحقيقهما لتفسير الطبري، تجدهما ضبطا "بالمتنزّل" بكسر الزاي. وفي الهامش تقرأ: "والمتنزّل الذي ينزل عليها فيزلق عنها".

** رابعًا: يبدو أنَّ معظم المحقِّقين الذين ضبطوا "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزَّاي اعتمدوا على ضبط "اللسان". وضبْطُ "اللسان" كضبط اليَدِ... يقع له أن يزلّ كما زلّت الصفواء بالمتنزِّل. ومن حقَّق "التهذيب" اعتمد أيضًا على ضبط محقِّقي "اللسان"، لأنهم اعتمدوه مرجعًا للتصويب في عدَّة مواضع. ولهذا تجد بعضهم يضبط الكلمة بفتح الزاي، انضباطًا بما ضبطه محقِّقوه؛ ثم إذا راح يشرح البيت، شرحه بما يفيد كسر الزاي! 

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** خامسًا: حكاية المخطوطات المضبوطة بالشَّكْل: لا دليل عليها. ولو كانت كذلك، لأشار إليها المحققون في مقدماتهم. بل حتى لو كانت كذلك، لظلّ الشك حولها قائمًا إلى أن يتمّ إثبات صحة إسناد ضبطها إلى المؤلِّف. بل لو ثبت ذلك، لظل خطأ النُّسَّاخ واردًا. وهذه بعض الأمثلة المتعلِّقة بموضوعنا ومصادره:
1_ في "التهذيب" (ج12، ص252)، أي بعد صفحتين من الموضع الذي ضبط فيه المحقق "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزاي! نقرأ هذا البيت:
"كأنَّهُمُ صَابَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَحَابَةٌ --- صَواعِقُها لَـطَيْرِهِنَّ ذَبِيبُ"
وفي الهامش المتعلّق بهذا البيت: "وفي "اللسان": دبيب، بالدال المهملة." ولم يقل: "هو تحريف" كما هو دأبه في تصويب الأخطاء البيِّنة!
فهل نعتبر ضبطه لـ "لطيرهن" بفتح اللام روايةً؟ مع أنَّها خطأ مطبعي واضح! وما الذي يجعلنا نجزم بأنّ فتح الزاي من "بالمتنزّل" في اللسان ليس خطأ مطبعيًّا؟
وهل نتخذ من "ذبيب" رواية تعتمد؟ ونخترع لفظًا جديدًا لا وجود له، لأنَّ أحد النُّسَّاخ لم يجفِّف قلمه جيِّدًا، أو لأنَّ المحقِّق وهم في ضبط الكلمة!
والبيت في "المفضّليّات"، وتفسير الطبري (قوله تعالى: "أو كَصَيِّبٍ من السَّماء")، و"البحر المحيط" (قوله تعالى: "وبَثَّ فِيها مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ")، وفيها جميعًا "دبيب" بالدال المهملة.
2 _ في التهذيب أيضًا (التهذيب، ج12، ص257)، أي: بعد 8 صفحات من الموضع الذي ضبط فيه المحقق "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزاي! نقرأ:
"يقال: صَبَأْتُ على القَوْم صَبْـأٌ وصَبَعْتُ" 
فهل هذا خطأ مطبعي؟ أم سنعتبره ضبطًا من المحقق ونؤسِّس عليه وجهًا من وجوه الفهم؟ أو نسلِّم أنَّ المخطوط جاء مضبوطًا بهذا الشكل، فنتخذه قاعدة؟!
3_ في "التهذيب" دائمًا (ج12، ص258)، أي: بعد 8 صفحات من الموضع الذي ضبط فيه المحقق "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزاي! نقرأ هذا البيت:
"فلا تعجْل علَيَّ ولا تَبُصني --- ودالِكْني فإنِّي ذو دلالِ"
ثم نقرأ في الهامش: "في د، م: "ذو دلاك"، والتصويب عن اللسان مادتي بوص ودلك"!!
لكن!
لكن، في ج10، ص118 من الكتاب نفسه (مادة دلك) نجد:
"فلا تَعْجَلْ علَيَّ ولا تَبُصني --- ودالِكْني فإنِّي ذو دِلاكِ"!!
وفي الهامش نقرأ: "البيت في: ل/دلك، بوص بدون نسبة، وفيه: دلال بلام أخيرة مع فتح الدال"!!
والجزء العاشر حقَّقه: علي حسن هلالي، والثاني عشر حقَّقه: أحمد البردوني. وهذا الوهم يتقاسمان مسؤوليته، لأنّه كان يُفترَض أن يطّلع كُلٌّ منهما على عمل الآخر. لكن المسؤولية الكبرى تقع على عاتق المشرف على المراجعة: محمد علي النجار، وكذا مَن وضع فهارس الكتاب...
والدلال لا دخل له في هذا البيت؛ بل هو الدلاك. دالَكْتُ الرَّجُلَ مُدالَكَةً ودِلاكًا: ماطَلْتُه دَيْنَه. والمدالَكة تعني أيضًا: الإلحاح في التقاضي. فيكون معنى عجز البيت: وألِحَّ علَيَّ في تقاضي دَينك، فإنِّي معروف بالمماطلة...
وهذا الملحظ يصيب "اللسان" و"التهذيب" معًا...
4_ في "اللسان" (مادة: خشم): "والخَشَمُ: سُقُوطُ الخياشيم وانسدادُ الـمُتَنَفِّس" بكسر الفاء، في طبعة صادر.
وفي طبعة المعارف: "وانسداد الـمُتَنَقَّس" بالقاف! والصواب الظاهر: المتنَفَّس.. والمتنفّس على وزان المتنزّل، ولهذا أوردتُ هذا المثال...
والأمثلة في هذا الباب كثيرة، وهي لا تعني التشكيك في هذه المصادر أو أمثالها، بل هي دعوة للتمحيص وعدم اتخاذها إمامًا معصومًا... والتمحيص يجب أن يكون مستوعبًا، وأن يأخذ الوقت الذي يستحقُّه...
(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)
 
** سادسًا: في "اللسان" (بولاق وصادر): "بالمُتَنَزَّلِ"  . لكن في طبعة المعارف: "بِالـمُتَنَزِّ  ِ". ومن محاسن طبعة المعارف أنَّها استدركت الأخطاء التي اعتورت سابقتَيها... فالإحالة إلى "اللسان" ساقطة من هذا الباب.
والغريب أنّك في مادة "صفا"، المادة نفسها التي ذُكر فيها بيت امرئ القيس، تقرأ قول أوس ابن حجر:
عَلَى ظَهْرِ صَفْوَانٍ كأَنَّ مُتُونَه --- عُلِلْنَ بِدهْنٍ يُزْلِقُ الْمُتَنَزِّلاَ  !!!
وقال امرؤ القيس بن جبلة السكوني:
وبَاتَ يَرَى الأَرْضَ الفَضاءَ كَأنَّها --- مَراقِبُ يَخْشَى هَوْلَهَا الْمُتَنَزِّلُ
وهذا شاهد قويّ...

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

** سابعًا: لكن، هل ضبط "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزاي خطأ؟ وما الذي جعل عددًا من الأعلام يأخذون به، مع علمهم بما ورد في شروح المعلَّقة؟
هذا هو السؤال...
وللجواب عنه، لا بد من محاولة إدراك المعنى الذين فهمه القائلون بفتح الزاي.
أمّا الاكتفاء بتوضيح أنّ "المتَنَزَّل" اسم مفعول، ثم تقرير أنّ المراد به المطر، فهذا لا يكفي...
والراجح أنَّهم فهموه حسب ظاهر تركيبه، أي: أنّ الباء من "بالمتنزّل" تفيد الظرفية؛ فليست الصفواء هي التي تُزِلُّ المتنزّل، بل الصفواء هي التي تزِلُّ بالمتنزَّل. فيكون "المُتَنَزَّل" هنا، بهذا المعنى: اسم مكان، أي موضع النزول، بمعنى: الـمَهْوى أو المنحدَر. فعدم التفاتهم إلى المعنى الآخر، أي: كما أزَّلت الصفواءُ المتنزّلا، هو الذي جعلهم يقولون بفتح الزاي.
ويشهد للمتنزَّل بمعنى الموضع المنحدر قول عمرو بن شأس: 
وَحُجْرًا قَتَلْنَا عُنْوَةً فَكَنَّمَا --- هَوى مِنْ حَفافَيْ صَعْبَةِ المُتَنَزَّلِ
أي: صعبةَ النزول.
وقال الخطيم المحرزي:
ألا أيُّها الغادِي لِغَيْر طريقِهِ --- تَمَهَّلْ تَنَاهَ ولَمَّا تَعْيَ بِالمُتَنَزَّلِ
ولعلّهم التفتوا إلى قول امرئ القيس:
--- كجلمود صحْرٍ حَطّه السَّيْلُ مِنْ عَلِ
فعَلِق بأذهانهم عند قراءة البيت الذي يعنينا...
والمستنَد الآخر، الأقوى في نظري، هو ابن قتيبة. نعم، ابن قتيبة!
إذ يقول في "المعاني"، بعد ذكر بيت امرئ القيس:
"حال متنه: موضع اللبد. قال الأصمعي: لم أسمع به إلا في هذا البيت. وشبَّه زليلَ اللّبْدِ عنه بصخرة تَزِلُّ في هبوط."
فالذي يَزِلّ عند ابن قتيبة ليس النازل، سواء كان مطرًا أو طائرًا أو إنسانًا، بل الصفواء. ومن هنا، لا يصحّ ضبط "بالمتنزّل" في كتاب المعاني إلاَّ بفتح الزاي، لتنسجم مع شرح المؤلِّف. ثم يشار في الهامش إلى الوجه الآخر الذي ذكره شرَّاح المعلَّقات، وكذا الوجه الذي يراه المحقِّق راجحًا.
هذا الذي أراه تفسيرًا وتوجيها لرأي من يضبط "المتنزّل" بفتح الزاي. وإن كان الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله استند في ضبطه إلى "اللسان" لا إلى "كتاب المعاني".وشرح ابن قتيبة لبيت امرئ القيس على النحو الذي ذكرتُ يبدو فيه متجاهِلاً لمعنى "الصفواء" واختصاصها بالملاسة، ذلك لأنّ "الصفواء" عنده هي: الحجارة (الجراثيم: ج2، ص41، حيث لم يقيِّدها بصفة الملاسة أو الصلادة).
والمعنى الذي ذهب إليه شرَّاح المعلَّقات وغيرهم أكثر انسجامًا مع صدر البيت وأقوى تعبيرًا وتصويرًا. ويعكِّر على المعنى الذي ذهب إليه ابن قتيبة أنَّ الصخر النازل قد يعترضه شجر أو صخر آخر أكبر منه، فيحبسه أو يعطِّل سرعة هبوطه. والأمر ليس كذلك إذا أخذنا بقول شرَّاح المعلَّقات، حيث الزلل واقع وسريع إذا اعتبرنا المتنزِّل هو المطر؛ وحيث المتنزِّل إذا اعتبرناه طائرًا أو إنسانًا يجتهد في النزول بحذر، ومع ذلك يسقط في النهاية، وهذا أبْلَغ تصويرًا وتشبيهًا. والسر كل السر هو: ملاسة متن الفرس، لأنَّ هذا هو الذي قصده امرؤ القيس؛ وهذا المعنى وهل عنه ابن قتيبة.
والله أعلم.
ولهذا، لمّا أشرتُ في إحدى حلقات "ففهّمناها" إلى أنَّ السيِّد أصاب من وجه، وأنّ أبا الأشبال أصاب من وجه آخر، لم يكن ذلك من باب المهاترة، أو السفسطة، أو على مذهب المصوِّبة؛ بل بالنظر إلى مثل هذه الدقائق. ولو جمعنا مذهب السيّد ومذهب أبي الأشبال في هامش واحدٍ تعليقًا على بيت امرئ القيس، على النحو الذي ذكرتُه؛ لما بدا التعليق متناقضًا، بل لكان متكاملا شاملا مفيدًا.
ومن هنا وجب التريُّث في إطلاق الأحكام، وإعطاء هذه المسائل ونظائرها كل الوقت اللازم، واستفراغ الجهد بحثًا ودراسةً وتمحيصًا...
ومع هذا، ينبغي دومًا أن يتوقَّع الإنسان من نفسه الخطأ، ويجتهد في معرفة أعذار من خطّأهم...
ثم بعد هذا كلِّه، يختم كلامه قائلاً: "والله أعلم"؛ إقرارًا بالقصور الملازم للبشر، وتفويضًا للعلم الحقيقي التام الكامل في الأمور كلِّها لله تعالى.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الواحدي

** تصويبان:


> (... تابع)
> 
> قول عمرو بن شأس: 
> وَحُجْرًا قَتَلْنَا عُنْوَةً فَكَنَّمَا --- هَوى مِنْ حَفافَيْ صَعْبَةِ المُتَنَزَّلِ
> ...
> ألا أيُّها الغادِي لِغَيْر طريقِهِ --- تَمَهَّلْ تَنَاهَ ولَمَّا تَعْيَ بِالمُتَنَزَّلِ


فَكَنَّمَا= فكَأنَّمَا
تَمَهَّلْ = زائدة، تحذف.

----------


## معارج

لم يرق لي أسلوب الأستاذ الواحدي في نقده اللاذع وسخريته الفظة واستصغاره أخاه -كقوله "يا بنيّ"-!
(ورحمة الله على الشيخ ابن جبرين فقد كان يخاطب من هم في أسنان أحفاده بلفظ الأخوة)
بما يظهر تعصبه البالغ للسيد صقر(وهو ما أدى -في نظري- لتداعي صورة محمود شاكر ولويس عوض في مخيّلة الأستاذ أبي قصيّ)
فإنه حتى لو كان أبو قصيّ جانب الصواب في كل ما قال
فما هكذا تورد الإبل في تقويم الخلل لا من حيث الشرع ولا الأدب
ومهما يكن من أمر فما انتقده المنصور على السيد صقر ليس كفراً ولا هو من الموبقات
بل يقبل النظر والبحث..
غير أني ألقي على أبي قصي باللائمة في دعائه على أحد إخوانه بقطع الأنامل وإن كان قيّد دعوته بما لو كان كاذباً

----------


## الواحدي

> (... تابع)
> 
>  أي: كما أزَّلت الصفواءُ المتنزّلا، هو الذي جعلهم يقولون بفتح الزاي.


 
** تصويب:
المتنزّلا= المُتَنَزِّلَ

الأخ الكريم "معارج":
بارك الله فيك لاهتمامك ومتابعتك للموضوع.
عندما قلتُ "يا بني"، لم أقصد أبا قصي.
وهذا أسلوب في الكلام، هو يعرفه ويدركه؛ ولهذا لم يعترض عليه.
والمسألة بعيدة كل البعد عن التعصب، بل فيها تذكير بأسس النقد، ومراعاة مقامات الناس...
أمَّا "الأدب" و"الشرع"، فأرجو أن تقرأ الموضوع منذ أوَّل حرف فيه...
جزاك الله خيرًا على الصدق في النصيحة.

----------


## معارج

شكرالله لك تقبلك الجزئي لنقدي
وليس المقصود كلمة "بني" على أي حال 
أما استعمالها فمعروف المعنى مشهورٌ بين المتناطحين
وفقكم الله للصدق في الأقوال والعدل في الأحكام

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*الحمد لله !*
*الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا !*

*فقد وافق كلامُ ابن قتيبة في « المعاني الكبير » ما اعتلجَ في نفسي منذ البدء ، وصحَّح ما ذهبت إليه ، وبيَّن خطأ السيد صقر .*

*وهذا النصُّ دالّ على أن رأي ابن قتيبة هو فتح الراء . و « الشعر والشعراء » الذي حقَّقَه أحمد شاكر كتاب لابن قتيبة ، لا لغيره ؛ فالواجب أن يُضبط الضبطَ الذي اختارَه هو .*

*وبعد ،*
*س / فهل أخطأ السيد صقر ؟*
*ج / نعم .*
*س / كيف ؟*
*ج / من وجهين إن سلمنا ببراءته من أحدهما ، لم نسلم ببراءته من الآخر :*
*الأول : تخطئته رواية صحيحة رواها ابن قتيبة .*
*الثاني : عدولُه عن الضبط الذي اختاره ابن قتيبة في بعض مصنفاته .*
*س / هل يَنقص هذا من قدر السيد صقر ؟*
*ج / لا ، لأن هذه مسألة دقيقة جدًّا قد تخفَى على من هو أعلمُ منه . ولولا أني نبَّهت عليها ، لما وجدتّ لها ذاكرًا إلا أن يَّشاء الله .*
*س / وماذا بقِيَ في المسألة ؟*
*ج / بقي التأكُّد من مخطوطة « الغريب المصنف » ، و « المذكر والمؤنث » لننظرَ ، أهي رواية الأصمعي ، وأبي حاتم أيضًا ؟ أم لا ؟*


*تنبيهات :*
*1-كل كلام في ترجيح " المتنزِّل " بالكسر إنما هو عبث ، وتضييع الوقت بلا طائل ؛ ذلك أنه كلام خارج موضع النزاع أصلاً .*
*2-هناك كلامٌ طويلٌ هو من تحصيل الحاصل ، كالاحتجاج لكون " المتنزل " اسم مكان ؛ فإن العارف بالتصريف يعلمُ أنَّ هذا قياس مطرِد لا يحتاج إلى طلب السماع له طلبًا يُسقِط صاحبَه في التناقضات ؛ انظر هنا :*
*( ويشهد للمتنزَّل بمعنى الموضع المنحدر قول عمرو بن شأس :*
*وَحُجْرًا قَتَلْنَا عُنْوَةً فَكَأنَّمَا --- هَوى مِنْ* *حَفافَيْ صَعْبَةِ المُتَنَزَّلِ*
*أي: صعبةَ* *النزول ) .*
*فهل كان هذا الكلام ملفَّقًا من كتابين ؟*
*وكبيان كثرة وقوع التصحيف في معجمات العربية ؛ فإن هذا ممَّا لا يخفى ، وهو أيضًا ممَّا لا يفيد شيئًا في تحقيق المسألة هذه ، ولا يضيفُ إليها زيادةً ؛ فلمَ تُسوَّد الصفحات بكلام مكرور لا فائدة فيه ؟*
*3-إنما خرَّجتُ " المتنزل " على المفعولية ، وفسرتُها بالمطر ، لأنَّ هذا الوجه أقوَى من الوجه الآخَر ، ولم يكن ذلك الوجه الآخر خافيًا عليَّ ؛ ولكنه تركتُه لضعفِه البيِّن . وذلك أن تشبيه زليل اللبد عن متن الفرس بالصخرة وهي تزِلّ ، وتتدحرج في المنحدَر تشبيه مختلّ لثلاثة أمور :*
*1-تخالف طريقة الحدَث ؛ فالصخرة تزِل ؛ ولكنَّها إذا زلَّت ، فإنما تهوِي هوِيًّا ، وتنحطّ انحطاطًا ، وتحطِم ما يصادفُها . وهذا لا يشبه صورةَ اللِّبد وهو ينزلِق من على صهوة الفرس ؛ إذِ انزلاقه ذلك خفيف ، غير عنيف .*
*2-تخالف موضع الحدَث ؛ فاللِّبد إنما يِزلّ عن متن الفرس الأملس ، والصخرة إنما تزِل في المنحدَر ؛ وهو عارٍ من هذه الصفة . ولكلّ تشبيه غرضٌ ، إذا بطلَ ، بطلَ معه التشبيه ؛ والغرض هنا بيان أن متن الفرس أملسُ ؛ فلذلك شبَهه امرؤ القيس بالصفواء ؛ وهي الصخرة الملساء ؛ فإذا جعلتَها هي الزالّة ، انتقضَ الغرض من التشبيه ، وصارَ تشبيهًا ناقص الصورة لا يليق بنمط شعر امرئ القيس .*
*3-أنَّ هذا المعنى كالتَّكرار للبيت الذي قبله :*
**** كجلمود صخر حطَّه السيل من علِ ****
*والأصل اختلاف الصوَر ، وتعدُّدها .*

*ولي كلام مبتدَع في الباء في " زلت بالمتنزل " أدعه إلى مكان آخرَ غير هذا المكان إن شاء الله تعالَى .*

*= وهذه هي المسألة الأولى من التعقيبات على السيد صقر ، وقد تبيَّن فيها أنه جانب الصوابَ .*


*وننتقل إلى ما بعدَها .*

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
سبحان الله العظيم!
لا أنفكّ أعجب ممّا استبدّ بعقل أخينا!
منذ أكثر من شهر، ذكر الضبطَ المثبت في "كتاب المعاني". والبارحة جاء ليقرِّر أنّ طبعة هذا الكتاب مشحونة بالأغلاط والتصحيفات...
ثم لمّا ذكرتُ أنَّ ضبطَ الكلمة عند ابن قتيبة لا يحتاج إلى المحقق ولا الناسخ، بل يُرجع فيه إلى المعنى الذي وضعه ابن قتيبة نفسه للبيت؛ أطلَّ علينا أخونا بلهجة المنتصر، كاشفًا الغطاء عن أنَّ هذا الأمر "اختلج في صدره منذ البدء"!!
والأغرب من ذلك أنّه اتخذ ما قرَّرتُه سُلَّمًا للإمعان في تخطئة السيد صقر!
ثم عاد إلى آفته المتكرِّرة، وهي اعتبار كلِّ كلام في كتاب قديم روايةً!
أين هي الرواية في كلام ابن قتيبة؟ فهو ذكر بيت امرئ القيس، ثم شرحه كما تبيَّن له هو، وشرحه هذا يقتضي فتحَ الزاي من "المتنزّل". وهذا كلُّه متعلِّق بكتاب "المعاني الكبير".
أمّا الرواية، فهي إلى جانب شرَّاح المعلَّقات وشرَّاح الديوان. وهذا الأمر لا يمكن إنكاره...
ثم أين هو الضبط الذي اختاره ابن قتيبة؟ ابن قتيبة لم يضبط الكلمة، بل استنتجتُ ذلك الضبطَ من شرحه للبيت. هذا الشرح الذي ظل أمام عيني أخينا لمدة تتجاوز الشهرَ، لكنه لم يلتفت إلى فحواه.
وبعد ذلك يأتي ويقول: "لولا أنِّي نبَّهت عليها لَما وجدتَ لها ذاكرًا إلا أن يشاء الله"!
سبحان الله!
كم هو غريب أمر هذه النفس!
وما زال يكرِّر الحديث عن العودة إلى المخطوطات! وحديثه عن المخطوطات عجيب غريب... حيث صار يزنها ويكيلها ويخضعها للعدَّاد.. ويقرِّر أنه إذا ثبت ذلك في مخطوطتين صحّ الضبط، وإن ثبت في واحد فهو من خطأ النسّاخ! ما هذا اللغو؟ وكأنّنا نسمع مقوّم الناقة!
وما اعتبره من التناقضات هو ربّما ممّا يتجاوز فهمه، فلا داعي للتوقف عنده...
وإنَّما ذكرتُ وقوع التصحيفات والأخطاء المطبعية في "التهذيب" و"اللسان حصرًا لإثبات أنّ الضبط في الكتب المطبوعة لا يُعتمد عليه في كل الحالات، اللهمّ إلا إذا كان الكتاب من ضبط المؤلِّف وصرَّح المحقِّق أنه اعتمد ضبطه من نسخة صحيحة. وأخونا منذ عشرة أيّام، زكّى كل المصادر التي ذكرت "بالمتنزّل" بفتح الزاي، وزكَّى محقِّقيها.. ثم أعاد النظر في كلامه البارحة.. ثم ها هو يعود ويزكِّي طبعة "المعاني الكبير"، مع أنَّ بيت امرئ القيس في هذه الطبعة مليء بأخطاء الضبط، ويستحيل أن تُنسَب إلى ابن قتيبة! وإنّما أثبتُّ ترجيحَ فتح الزاي في الكتاب استنادًا إلى شرح المؤلِّف لا إلى ضبط المحقِّق...
والأدهى من ذلك كلِّه أنَّه أطال النَّفَس في رد الشرح الذي وضعه ابن قتيبة للبيت! وكنت أشرتُ إلى ذلك بشكل مختصر، فجاء ومطّطه وولَّد منه ما ليس المقام مقام ذكره... وإنّما نحوتُ منحى الإيجاز، لأنّ الذي يعنينا ليس ترجيح المعنى الصحيح للبيت، بل توجيه معناه على رأي من يقول بفتح الزَّاي.
وأعود وأكرِّر: لا وجود لمصدر معتبَر ذُكِرَ فيه تصريحًا أنّ قول امرئ القيس "بالمتنزّل" هو بفتح الزاي. وإذا وجده الأخ، الذي أصبح ماهرًا في ألعاب الخفّة والسطو على جهود الآخرين، فلْيأْتنا به...
ونحن في انتظاره، ولو "بعد شهر، أو شهرين، أو سنة"...
ولا حول ولا قوّة إلا بالله العلِيِّ العظيم!

----------


## عمار الخطيب

أخي الحبيب الأستاذ الكريم الواحدي – حفظه الله – السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد ، فأرجو أن تكونَ بخير وعافية.

 أخي الكريم ، لعلك تسمح لي بكليمات معدودات نابعات من قلبٍ مُحبٍّ مُشْفِقٍ على إخوانه ، يتعصَّب للعربية وأهلها! أخي الأستاذ الواحدي ، ليس بخافٍ عند الفضلاء من أمثالكم أنَّ الاختلاف في الرأي والمغايرة في العَرْضِ وطرائق المعالجة أمْرٌ سائغٌ مقبولٌ ، ولا يكونُ ذلك إلا إذا قام الحوار على عِلْمٍ  ، وأدب ، وتَلَطُّفٍ ، ورويَّة في إطلاق الأحكام وتَجَرُّد وإنصاف. أخي الكريم ، لقد قَلَّبْتُ النَّظَر في تعقيبات الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ الفاضل أبي قصي فلم أجدْ حَرَجًا في ما ساق سوى بضع كليماتٍ كنتُ أحِبُّ له أن يجنح إلى غيرها ، والكرماء مِنْ أمثاله ينتقون أطايب الكلام كما يُنْتَقَى أطايب الثَّمَر ، ولعلَّ لأبي قصي عذرا ونحن نلوم! وأحسبُ أنَّ أبا قصي من الذين يتكلمون بِعِلْمٍ ، وهو مُجتهِد يخطئ ويصيب ، فإن يكن قد ساءك ما وجدتَ من شِدَّةٍ في أحكام أبي قصي...فلتنصح له برفق من غير تجريح ولا تسفيه ، ولتبين له خطأه بكلامٍ عِلميٍّ مؤصَّلٍ ، وما يضيرك بعدُ إنْ قَبِل أو لم يقبل! وما أخالُ أبا قصي إلا باحثا عن الحق مجتهدا في الوصول إليه وَقَّافا رَجَّاعا. أخوي الكريمين ، إني والله مُعْجَبٌ بما أوتيتما من جمال البيان وحُسْنِ الإفهام...مُتَلَ  ِّذٌ بحديثكما سوى ما كان من مناوشاتٍ كاد بعضها يُذْهِب حلاوة قولكما! لكنَّ الله سَلَّمَ وحفظكما لنا مِنْ نَزْغِ الشيطان وجنده. فسيرا على بركة الله ، واستعيذا بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ، واسقياني من كؤوسكما عسلا مصفى. 
أخوكم/ عمار الخطيب

----------


## محب الأدب

> لقد قَلَّبْتُ النَّظَر في تعقيبات الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ الفاضل أبي قصي فلم أجدْ حَرَجًا في ما ساق سوى بضع كليماتٍ كنتُ أحِبُّ له أن يجنح إلى غيرها ، والكرماء مِنْ أمثاله ينتقون أطايب الكلام كما يُنْتَقَى أطايب الثَّمَر ، ولعلَّ لأبي قصي عذرا ونحن نلوم! وأحسبُ أنَّ أبا قصي من الذين يتكلمون بِعِلْمٍ ، وهو مُجتهِد يخطئ ويصيب ... وما أخالُ أبا قصي إلا باحثا عن الحق مجتهدا في الوصول إليه وَقَّافا رَجَّاعا.


حضرة الأستاذ عمار : هل أنت متأكد من الكلام أعلاه ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! نرجو ذلك

----------


## عمار الخطيب

> حضرة الأستاذ عمار : هل أنت متأكد من الكلام أعلاه ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! نرجو ذلك


أخي الكريم / محب الأدب - وفقه الله -
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

كنتُ قد قلتُ في مكانٍ آخر: " السيد صقر وهارون - رحمهما الله - من العلماء المحققين الكبار ، ولذا فإني أحبُّ لإخوتي كما أحبُّ لنفسي أن نتلطف في مخاطبة الكبار ونتخير أجمل العبارات وأحسنها ، وأن نكثر من الثناء عليهم ، والدعاء لهم...فهذا من برهم. ونحن لا ندعي العصمة لأحد ، ولا ننكر أنَّ هؤلاء بشر يعتريهم ما يعتري البشر من الخطأ والوهم والنسيان...وإنما أردتُ أنْ أذكِّرَ بحقهم لعلَّ الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين. " اهـ
أرجو أن تجد في هذا الكلام ما يكشفُ عن مرادي حين قلتُ: " فلم أجد في ما ساق سوى بضع كليماتٍ كنتُ أحِبُّ له أن يجنح إلى غيرها...".
فإن كنتَ ترى غير ما رأيتُ ، فإني أسأل الله تعالى أن يغفر لي ولك ولأبي قصي. وربنا يعلم الخفيات ، وما تنطوي عليه النيات.

والسلام عليكم
عمار محمد الخطيب

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

المسألة الثالثة : 

هل رواية " باليًا أثوابي " خطأ ؟ 

قال السيد صقر ( 1 / 10 ) :
( وقال الآخر :
أرأيت إن بكرت بليلٍ هامتي *** وخرجت منها باليًا أثوابي
...
وهو خطأ ، والصواب :
... *** وخرجت منها عاريًا أثوابي
... لأن الإنسان لا يخرج من الدنيا باليَ الأثواب ؛ بل يخرج منها عاريًا ) ا . هـ . 

فقلت في أصل الموضوع :
( هذا ليس خطأ كما ذكرَ ؛ فقد رواها كذلك أبو عليّ القالي ( ت 356 هـ ) في « أماليه 2 / 279 » . ويمكنُ أن يُّخرَّج على وجهينِ ذكرَهما أبو عبيد البكريُّ ( ت 487 هـ ) في « اللآلي 2 / 922 » :
أحدُهما : أن الأكفانَ لا تكون إلا مما بلِيَ عادةً .
الآخر : أن يكون هذا مجازًا مرسَلاً عَلاقتُه المستقبليَّةُ ؛ أرادَ أنَّ مصيرَها للبِلى ، كما قالَ تعالى : إني أراني أعصر خمرًا ، وكما يقال : قتلتُ القتيلَ . و يشهدُ لهذه الروايةِ قولُ النابغة الجعدي :
أرأيت إن صرخت بليلٍ هامتي *** وخرجت منها باليًا أوصالي
وهو شاهدٌ للسماعِ ، لأنه اهتدمَ هذا البيتَ ؛ لم يغيِّر فيه إلا الكلمة الأخيرة ، وشاهدٌ للقياسِ ، لأن المرء لا تبلَى أوصالُه حالَ خروجه من الدنيا ؛ وإنما تبلَى بعد ذلك ) ا . هـ . 
ولمزيد من البيان أقول :
السيد صقر كما يرَى القارئ لم يرجِّح رواية على رواية ، ولم يقل : إن هذه أصحّ من تلك . ولو فعل ذلك ، لكانَ محتمَلاً مقبولاً ؛ ولكنَّه تجاوزَ ذلك ؛ فحكمَ على رِواية رَواها بعضُ العلماء المتقدِّمين بالتخطئة . وهذا ممَّا لا ينبغي لهُ ، ولا لغيرِه ؛ وإنما يحِقُّ للمحقِّق أن يُعمِل مرجِّحاتِ الحُكْمِ بالتحريف إذا امتنعَ قَبولُها من جهةِ الرِّواية ، أوِ القياسِ امتناعًا .
وكونُ الرِّواية تحتاج إلى شيء من التأويل ، أو فيها قدرٌ من الغموض لا يقضي بتخطئتها . ولو فعلنا ذلك ، لكان لنا أن نبطلَ كثيرًا من رواياتِ الشعرِ . ولو جازَ هذا ، وأشباهُه [ وتأمَّل كلمة " لو " ] ، لكانَ لي أن أقول :
إن الصوابَ : « باليًا أثوابي » . وأما « عاريًا أثوابي » ، فمغيَّرة منها . ودليل ذلك أربعة أمور :
الأول : أنَّها روايةُ أبي عليّ القالي خاتمةِ الحفَّاظ ؛ بل روايةُ شيخِه أبي بكرٍ الأنباريِّ الحافظِ الكبير في « الزاهر 1 / 461 » . ولعلَّه تلقَّاها عنه شِفاهًا . هذا غيرُ ورودِها في « الشعر والشعراء » .
الثاني : أنَّ الرِّوايةَ الأخرَى رِوايةَ ( عاريًا أثوابي ) أولُ مَن رواها – في ما أعلمُ – أبو تمَّام في « الوحشيات 256 » ، ومعلومٌ عن أبي تمامٍ تغييرُه للرِّواية .
الثالث : أنَّ الأصلَ في الرِّواية ، وفي كثير من الأشياء أن يُحمَل الغريب منها على المعروف ، والمغمور على المشهور ، والخفيُّ على الواضح . و ( باليًا أثوابي ) أدنَى أن تكونَ هي الأصلَ لخروجِها عن الظاهر ، ثمَّ غُيِّرت إلى ( عاريًا أثوابي ) ، وليس العكس .
الرابع : أنَّ هذا البيتَ إنما هو اهتِدامٌ لبيت النابغة الجعديِّ :
أرأيت إن صرخت بليلٍ هامتي *** وخرجت منها باليًا أوصالي
حيث نسخَه ، ولم يغيِّر فيه إلا الكلمةَ الأخيرةَ . وليس لبيت النابغة إلا هذه الرّوايةُ . وهبْنا غيَّرنا ( باليًا أثوابي ) ، فماذا نصنع بهذا البيت ؟ أوليست أوصالُ المرء لا تبلَى إلا بعد مدَّة من دفنِه ؟
فهل نبطلُه ، ونخرجه من عِداد الشِّعر ؟ 
وبعدُ ،
فهذا كلامٌ أردتّ أن أبيِّن به أنا لو أسلمنا تراثَنا إلى أذواق المحقِّقين ، واستحساناتِهم ، لوجدنا من يخطِّئ ما صحَّحَه السيد صقرٌ ، ويصحِّح ما خطَّأه . وهكذا يصبحُ التراثُ ألعوبةً تتعاورُها الأيدي ، لأنَّ العقولَ تختلِفُ ، والأذواقَ تتبايَنُ ، وكل إنسان بعقلِه واثقٌ ، وبذوقِه راضٍ ، معجَبٌ . 
تنبيه :
خطَّأ السيِّد صقر بعد هذا رِوايةَ ( وقدَّمت الأديمَ ) . وهذا بالغ العجبِ . وقد بيَّنت ورودَها – غيرَ مستوعبٍ – في أكثرَ من عشرةِ مراجعَ ، وبيَّنتُ أيضًا أنها إلا تكن أبلغَ من الأولَى ، فهي مثلُها . وانظر ما ذكرَه الأستاذ محمود شاكر في حاشية « طبقات فحول الشعراء 1 / 76 » .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*المسألة الرابعة :*
*تحقيق مادة " الضرح "*

*ذهب ابن فارس إلى أن هذه المادة أصلان . ولعلَّ الصواب أنها ثلاثة أصولٍ ، هذا بيانُها :*
*الأصل الأول :*
*إبعاد الأشياء الصغيرة الجِرم بعُنف ( أي : بشيء من الجهد ) . وإن شئتَ تعريفَها بمرادفها ، قلتَ : ( هي بمعنى : الرمي ، أو الطرح ) .* 
*= ومن صور استعمالها حقيقةً :*
*1- ضرْحُ الحصَى ، كما قالَ الشاعر :*
*فلما أن أتين على أُضاخٍ *** ضَرَحْنَ حصاه أشتاتًا عِزِينا*
*2- ضرْحُ السَّهم ، كما قالوا : ( قوسٌ ضَروح ) : إذا كانت شديدةَ الرمي للسهم .*
*3-ضرْحُ القذَى ، كما قال أبو تمام :*
*شوقٌ ضرحتُ قذاتَه عن مشربي *** وهوًى أطرتُ لِحاءَه عن عُودي* 
*= ومن صور استعمالها مجازًا :*
*1- ضرْحُ الرجُلِ ، كما قالوا : ( اضطرحوا فلانًا ) : إذا رمَوه في ناحية ، وتكون كأنك شبهتَه بالأشياء التي ترمَى ، كالحصَى ، ونحوها . وهذه استعارة مكنيَّة . وفيها من البلاغة ، وحسن التصوير ما لا يخفَى . وفي « اللسان » ط بولاق ، وصادر ، في هذا الموضع تصحيفٌ ؛ قال : ( وجائز أن يكون اطَّرحوه افتعالاً من الطرح ) ، والصواب ( الضرح ) ، كما في « التهذيب » ، وكما يدل عليه تمامُ الكلام .*
*ومنه ضرحُ النيَّة لصاحبِها ، كما قالوا : ( نيَّة ضرَح ) .*
*2- ضرْحُ الشَّهادة ، كما قالوا : ( ضرحت شهادة فلان ) : إذا رميتَها ، ولم تعتدَّ بها . وهي استعارةٌ مكنيَّة أيضًا .*
*3-ضرْحُ العارِ ، ونحوِه من المعاني غيرِ الحسيَّة ، كما قال ابن الرومي :*
*سلاحي لِسانٌ لا يُفَلّ ، وجُنَّتي *** أديمٌ صحيحٌ يضرَح العارَ أملسُ*
*وهي استعارة مكنيَّة أيضًا .*
*4- ضَرْحُ الكَلام ؛ فقد قالوا : ضارحَه ، بمعنى سابَّه ، وشاتمَه ، على جهة الاستعارة التصريحية التبعية ؛ كأنَّه راماه بالحجارة .*
*5- الرَّمحُ بالرِّجْل ، كما قالوا : ( فرس ضروحٌ ) . وذلك أنَّ من لوازمه غالبًا الضرحَ . ومنه قول الأفوه الأوديِّ :*
*والخيرُ لا يأتي ابتغاءٌ به *** والشَرُّ لا يُفنيه ضَرْحُ الشّموسْ*
*وهو مجاز مرسَلٌ، عَلاقته اللازميَّة .* 
*+ تصاريفُه ( المسموعُ منها ممَّا لا يوجِبه القياس إيجابًا ) :*
*يقال : ضرَحه يضرَحه ، من باب ( فتح ) ، ضَرْحًا ( وهو مصدرٌ قياسيّ ) ، وضِراحًا ( وهو خاصٌّ بالرَّمح بالرجلِ . وهو قياسيّ في ذلك لدَِلالته على الامتناع ، كالإِباء ، والنِّفار ، والفِرار ، والشِّماس . ذكرَه سيبويه ) .*
*فانضرحَ ( وذلكَ في المعاني المجازيَّة خاصَّةً ) .*
*واضطَرحه ( ويكثر استعمالُه في رمي الرجُلِ ، لثِقَلِه ؛ فزادوا في المبنَى لزيادة المعنَى ) .*
*وضارحَه مضارحة ( وهو مصدر قياسي ) ، وضِراحًا ( والأصح أنه سَماعيّ ) .*
*وفي « اللسان » ط صادر ، تصحيفٌ أدَّى إلى زيادة تعدية هذا الفعل بالهمزة ؛ وذلك قوله : ( وأضرحه عنك ، أي : أبعده ) ، والصواب - نصًّا لا تفسيرًا - : ( واضرحْه عنك ، أي : أبعِدْه ) كما في « الصحاح » ، وكما يَدلّ عليه سائرُ المادَّة .*
*وصيغة المبالغة من ( ضرَحَ ) : ضَروحٌ ( وهي قياسية )*
*و : ضرَحٌ ( وهي على غير قياس متلئبّ ، ولا تدخل التاء على مؤنثها )*
*وقالوا : ( رجلٌ ضَريحٌ ) . وهو فعيلٌ بمعنى مفعول ، كما قالوا : جريح ، بمعنى مجروح ، وقتيل ، بمعنى مقتول . والمراد أنَّه كالمرميِّ بعيدًا .*
*وقالوا : ( رجلٌ ضَرَح ) بمعنى ( فاسد ) . و ( ضرَح ) هنا نائبٌ هنا عنِ المفعول ، كـ ( حسَب ) ، و ( عدَد ) ، و ( قنَص ) ، و ( ووَلَد ) ، إلا أنَّه لا يَزال باقيًا على وصفيَّته . وتأويلُه : ( المرميّ لفساده ) .* 
*= التفريعات الاشتقاقية على الأصل الأول :*
*خصَّصتِ العربُ سببًا من أسبابِ ( الضَّرْح ) بمعنى ( الرَّمي ) من طريق ( التغيير بالزيادة ) ؛ فقالوا : ( أضرحَه ) بمعنى ( أفسدَه ) . وذلك أنَّ ( الفسادَ ) سببٌ من أسباب الرَّميِ ؛ إذْ كان معنًى من المعاني اللازمة التي لا تُجاوِز صاحبَها . فلمَّا بقِيَ على أصلِه ثلاثيًّا مجرَّدًا ، احتاجوا إلى بناء آخرَ يدلُّون به على إيقاعِ الفسادِ ؛ فأخذوا بالقياسِ الغالبِ ؛ وهو التعديةُ بالهمزةِ ؛ فزادوا ( أفعلَ ) لهذا الغرضِ .*
*على أنَّ في ثبوت هذا المعنَى نظرًا ، لأنَّ مرجعه إلى المؤرِّج السَّدوسيِّ ، وقد قال الأزهريّ في « التهذيب » : ( وكلّ ما جاء عن المؤرّج فهو ممَّا لا يعرَّج عليه إلاّ أن تصحّ الرواية عنه ) . ولا ندري مَن رَوى هذا عنه .* 
*+ تصاريفُه :*
*يقال : أضرحتُ فلانًا ، والسوقَ ، ونحوَها فضرحَ يضرَح ( من باب فتح ) ضُروحًا ( وهو مصدر قياسي ) ، وضَرْحًا ( وهو سَماعي عند أكثرهم في اللازم ) .* 
*الأصل الثاني :*
*الشَقُّ . وغلَبَ على شَقِّ القبر .* 
*+ تصاريفُه :*
*يقال : ضرحَه يضرَحه ( من باب فتح ) ضَرْحًا ؛ فانضرحَ .*
*وقولهم : ( ضريح ) للقبرِ فعيلٌ بمعنَى مفعول . وهو اسمٌ غيرُ وصفٍ . وقد زادوا التاء في آخِره توكيدًا للنَّقلِ ؛ فقالوا : ( ضريحة ) ، كما قالوا : ( طبيعة ) ، و ( خليقة ) .* 
*الأصل الثالث :*
*اللونُ الأبيضُ ؛ يقال : نسرٌ مَضْرحيٌّ ، وصقرٌ مَضْرحيٌّ ، كما قال طرفة :*
*كأنَّ جناحَي مَضرحيٍّ تكنَّفا *** حِفافَيه شُكّا في العسيبِ بمِسردِ*
*فحذفَ الموصوفَ لدلالة الكلام عليه .*
*ورجلٌ مضرحيٌّ ، كما قال جرير :*
*بأبيضَ من أميةَ ، مَضْرَحيٍّ *** كأنّ جبينَه سيفٌ صَنيعُ*
*فأتَى بـ ( مَضْرحي ) بعد ( أبيضَ ) توكيدًا ، كما تقول : ( أبيض يقََق ) . والبياضُ مما تمتدح به العربُ ، كما قال زهيرٌ :*
*أغرّ ، أبيضُ ، فيَّاضٌ ، يفكِّك عن *** أيدي العناةِ ، وعن أعناقِها الرِّبَقا*
*وكما قال أبو طالب :*
*وأبيض ، يُستسقَى الغَمامُ بوجهِه *** ثِمال اليتامى ، عصمة للأراملِ*
*إذْ كان رمز الصفاء ، والنقاء . وهم لا يريدونَ بهذا وصفَه بالبياضِ حقيقةً ؛ وإنما يريدونَ أنه طاهرٌ ، لم يخالطه دنَسٌ ، كالشيء الأبيضِ ؛ فهو استعارة تصريحية تبعية . ومتى وافقَ هذا بياضًا في الممدوح ؛ كانَ أبلغَ ، وأوفقَ .* 
*+ تصاريفه :*
*لم يجئ منه إلا ( مَضْرَح ) ، و ( مَضْرَحِيّ ) . والياء في آخرِه ليست ياء النسب ؛ وإن كانت على صورتِها ؛ فهي كـ ( كرسيّ ) ، و ( بُخْتي ) ؛ إلا أنه مشتقٌّ ، غيرُ جامد .* 
*= الأعلام :*
*ذكروا من الأعلام ( الضُّراح ) – وهو بيت في السماء - ، وقيل : ( الضريح ) ، و من أسماء الرجال ( ضَراح ) ، و ( مضرِّح ) ، و ( ضارح ) ، و ( ضُريح ) ، و ( مَضْرحي ) .* 

*- وللحديثِ حواشٍ ، نوردُها - إن شاء الله - .*

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*حواشٍ على ما تقدَّم :*
*1- تعريف ( الضَّرْح ) بـ ( الدفع ) غير صالحٍ ؛ إذ هو من تعريف الشيء بالمبايِن له ؛ ذلك أنَّ طريقةَ ( الدفع ) غيرُ طريقة ( الضَّرْح ) ؛ فالدفعُ – في حقيقته - إزجاء الشيء من غير قبضٍ له ، و ( الضَّرْح ) – والرميُ مثلُه – غالبًا ما يكون عن قبضٍ . وأما قوله تعالى : (( فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم )) ؛ فمضمَّن معنَى ( أوصلَ ) . وللتضمين حدٌّ لا أعرف أحدًا تقدَّمني إليه ، ذكرتُه في كتاب لي سيصدر إن شاء الله تعالى .*
*والمفعول في ( الدفع ) قد يكون صغيرًا ، كما تقول : دفعتُ الكأسَ ، وقد يكون كبيرًا ، كما قال الحماسيّ :*
*دفعناكم بالكَفِّ حتى بطِرتمُ *** وبالرَّاحِ ، حتى كان دفعُ الأصابعِ*
*و ( الضَّرْح ) كما سلفَ لا يكون مفعولُه – في الحقيقة – إلا صغيرًا .*
*2- تعريف ( الضَّرْح ) بـ ( التنحية ) غيرُ صالحٍ أيضًا . وقد تقدَّم في أصل الحديث بيان ذلك .*
*3- فسَّر بعضُ اللُّغويِّين ( الانضراح ) ، و ( الضَّرْح ) بـ ( التباعد ) ، و ( الاتِّساع ) . وهذا تفسيرٌ غيرُ دقيق ؛ إذ هو تفسير باللازمِ ؛ وهو أخصُّ من المعرَّف . ذلك أنَّ ( الانضراح ) ، و ( الضَّرْح ) في أحد معنييه هو الانشقاق – كما بينتُ - ؛ والشيء إذا انشقَّ ، تباعدَ طرفاه ، واتَّسَع وسَطُه ؛ ولكنَّه ليس ( تباعدًا ) مطلَقًا ، كما أنك لا تقول : ( انشقَّ الشيء ) ، ولا ( شققتُه ) تريد ( بعُد ) ، و ( أبعدتُّه ) . وهذا التفسيرُ غيرُ الدقيقِ أوقعَ المتعقِّبَ في سوء فهم ؛ فظنَّ ( الانضراح ) بمعنَى ( التباعد ) مطلَقًا ؛ وإذا كان كذلك ، فـ ( ضرحَه ) بمعنى ( أبعدَه ) ، ثم ( الضرح ) كلُّه بأصوله بمعنى ( البعد ) ، إلى آخر هذا التخليط العجيب .*
*4- ( المضارحة ) التي زادَها بعضهم ، وذكرَ أنها بمعنَى ( المقابلة ) لا أعلمُ لها دليلاً من السَّماع ؛ وإنما ( المضارحة ) المراماة ، حقيقةً ، أو مجازًا ؛ فلا يصِحّ أن تفسَّر حين إذٍ بـ ( المقابلة ) بإطلاق ؛ فلو قيلَ : ( المقابلة بالرمي ، أو السبّ ، ونحوه ) ، لكانَ مقارِبًا .*
*5- لا يَدلُّ ( الضَّرْح ) بمعناه المجازيِّ على ( الإبعاد ) ؛ وإنما معناه ( الرَّمي ) ؛ ولذلك لا يكون مفعولُه إلا مكروهًا ، منبوذًا ، كالعار ، والشرِّ ، والخلقِ السيئ ، أو ما يَجري مَجراه ، ولا يقال : ضرحَ الإنسانُ نفسَه .*
*6- قلتُ عن الجوهريِّ : ( ولم يحسن الجوهريُّ الإبانة عن المعنى كما تستعمله العرب ) ، ولم أقل : ( إنه لم يَفهم المعنى ) ؛ فقد يكون فهِمه ، ونقلَه من طريقٍ أخرَى ؛ ولكنَّه لم يستحضِر الفرقَ بينهما ، أو لم يسعفه البيان ، أو تجوَّزَ في كلامه .*
*7- قول بعضهم : ( قبل أن ننضرح ) لا معنى له هنا ؛ إذ الانضراح هو الانشقاق ، أو قبول الشيء المكروه ، كالقذى ، والعار ، للضَّرْح . وقوله : ( أضرحنا الله ) لا معنَى إلا ( أفسدنا ) ، وقوله : ( ولعلَّ هذا هو الذي دفع بالسيِّد إلى اختيار " يُضْرِح " بدلاً عنها ) كذبٌ على السيِّد ، وجهلٌ بأن ( ضرَحَ ) بالمعنى الذي أرادَ يتعدَّى بنفسه .* 
*8- ذكر من حاولَ التعقُّب أني وقعت في تدليس خفي مشين حين ضبطت ( يُضرِع ) هكذا وَفقًا لمتن الكتاب ، مع أنها مضبوطة في المقدِّمة ( يَضرَع ) ، ثم أعملَ سوءََ الظنّ ، والتجنيَ ، وعدمَ الإنصاف ؛ فزعمَ أني ما* *فعلت ذلكَ إلا ليستقيمَ لي توهيم السيِّد كلَّ الاستقامة . وأنا لا أبالي بمثل هذا ؛ فالرمي بالتدليس ، والكذب ، والسرقة .... إلخ من لوازم الردود عند بعضهم ، وقد اعتدتُّها ؛ ولكنِّي عجِبت حقيقةً من قطعِه بأني ما فعلت ذلك إلا ليستقيمَ لي توهيمُ السيِّد صقر كلَّ الاستقامة . ووالله لقد ما كان هذا لي غرضًا ، ولا أنا ممَّن يفعل ذلك . وحقيقة الأمر أني وجدتُّ ( يضرع ) هذه متعديةً إلى ( نفسَه ) ، و ( يَضْرَع ) إنما يتعدَّى بالهمزةِ قولاً واحدًا ؛ فيقال حين إذٍ : ( يُضرِع )** ، ولا يَجوز ( يَضْرَع ) ، ثم وجدتُّها في المتن مصحَّحة إلى ( يُضرِع ) ؛ فقلتُ : إما أن يكون هذا خطأ طباعيًّا ، وخاصةً أني وجدتّ أشياء في المقدِّمة على غير الصواب ، كقوله : ( وآب ذو المحضر البادي إبابته ) . والصواب ( وأبَّ ) ، وهو كذا في المتن .*
*وإما أن يكونَ شيئًا رجعَ الشيخ عنه ؛ فلِمَ أبقِي عليه وقد رجع عنه ، معَ ما في هذا من شَغل لذهن القارئ ؟*
*ولا أدري كيفَ يستقيمُ لي بهذا توهيم السيِّد كلَّ الاستقامة ؛ لأن هذا الضبط إن لم يكن خطأ طباعيًّا كما أرجِّح ، فهو من تصرُّف الشيخ شاكر ، وليس اعتمادًا منه على طبعة ( ليدن ) ، لأنها في طبعة ( ليدن ) – وقد رجعت إليها – مضبوطة هكذا ( يُضرِع ) .*
*ولا أدري كيفَ يستقيمُ لي بهذا توهيم السيِّد كلَّ الاستقامة ، ولو كان فيها دليل على صِحَّة ( يَضرَح ) ، لاحتجَّ به السيد صقرٌ .*
*فقد تبيَّن أنَّ ضبطَ ( يُضرِع ) كما هي في المقدِّمة هكذا ( يَضْرَع ) لا يؤيِّد رأيَ صقر ، ولا يدفعُه ؛ بل يسيء إليه ، وإلى الشيخ شاكر رحمهما الله .*
*9- احتجَّ من حاول التعقُّبَ بقول الأفوه الأودي :*
*والخيرُ لا يأتي ابتغاء به *** والشرُّ لا يُفْنيه ضَرْح الشّموس*
*على أن الشَرَّ يُضرَح ؛ وإذا كان يُضرَح ، فكذلك اللؤم ، لأنه قريب منه ! ثم ذكر أنه لو لم يكن في كلام العرب إلا هذا البيت ، لكفى به حجةً قويةً للسيد صقر .*
*وقد استعجل هذا المتعقِّب استعجالاً أركسَه في الخطأ ؛ فأينَ وقعَ ( ضَرْح اللؤم ) في قول الشاعر :*
*إذا المرءُ لم يَضرَح عن اللؤمِ نفسَه*
*إذ المضروح – لو اخترنا هذه الكلمةَ – هو ( النفس ) ، لا ( اللؤم ) . و ( اللؤم ) مضروح عنه ، لا مضروح !*
*10- أنكرَ المتعقِّب تفسيري لـ ( يُضرِع عن اللؤم نفسَه ) بأنه ( يُذِلّها مباعدًا لها عن اللؤم ) . وحجته هي أن نسافر عبرَ الزمن ، ونسأل كلّ الأعراب ، هل يقول ذلك منهم أحدٌ ؟*
*وهذه حجَّة جيِّدة !*

*خلاصة القول :*
*بما تقدَّم تفصيلُه يتبيَّن أنَّ ( الضَّرْح ) بجميع أصوله ، وتفريعاته لا يأتي بمعنى ( البُعدِ ) بإطلاقٍ ، لا حقيقةً ، ولا مجازًا . وإذا كان كذلك ، كانَ ما اقترحه السيد صقر غيرَ صوابٍ . وزدْ على امتناعِ معنى ( الضَّرْح ) هنا ما اعتضدتُّ به من ضَعف معنى البيت لو سلَّمنا أن ( يَضْرَح ) بمعنى ( يُبعِد ) ، وما احتججتُ به من ثبوتِ الكلمة في « المجالسة وجواهر العِلْم » : ( يُضرِع ) ، وفي « عيون الأخبار » : ( يَصْرَع ) . ولا مدخلَ لـ ( يَضرَح ) بينها .*

والحمد لله أولاً ، وآخِرًا .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

تنبيه :
هناك مسألة أخطأتُ فيها ، أذكرُها إحقاقًا للحقِّ ، وطلبًا للإنصاف ؛ وهي أني قلت : إن السيِّد صقرًا لم يفهم معنى الزيادة عند النحاة ، لكلام قاله . وقد ذكر المتعقب أن بعض العلماء اصطلحوا على تسمية ( ما ) الزائدة غير الكافة ( زائدة ) ، وتسمية الزائدة الكافة ( كافة ) ، ولا يسمونها زائدة طلبًا للإيجاز . وإذا كان ذلك كذلك ، كان إنكار صقر لتسميتها زائدة محتمَلاً أن يكون على هذا الاصطلاح ، ويحُلّ حينَ إذ في منجاة من اللوم . والله يغفر لنا ، وله .

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

استدراك :

*هذا تعقيب يضاف إلى التعقيبات السابقة على نقد السيد صقر .*
*7- قال السيِّد صقر ( 1 / 21 ) :*
*( من شعر هشام أخي ذي الرمة :*
*حتى إذا أمعروا صفقَي مباءتهم *** وجرَّد الخُطْبُ أثباجَ الجراثيمِ*
*...*
*شرحَ الأستاذ [ يعني شاكرًا ] البيت الأول بقوله : ( أمعروا : أكلوا . الصفقتان : الناحيتان . المباءة : منزل القوم حيث يتبوءون . الخُطْب : جمع أخطَب ، وهو الحمار تعلوه خضرة ) . [ قال صقر ] وهو خطأ ، لأن الشاعر لم يرِد بالخُطْب الحميرَ ؛ وإنما أراد النوق التي كانت ترعَى ... ) ا . هـ .*

*قلتُ :*
*جهَدَ الأستاذان نفسيهما في تفسير ( الخُطْب ) ، والاحتجاج لها ؛ فلم يهتدِيا إلى غايةٍ ، ولا أبانا عن معنًى . ذلكَ أنَّ هذه الكلمة مصحَّفة عن ( الحَطْب ) بالحاء المهملة ، مصدَر ( حطَبَ ) ؛ فصواب البيت :*
**** وجرَّد الحَطْبُ أثباجَ الجراثيم ****
*والأثباج هنا : الأعالي .*
*والجراثيم : جمع جرثومة . وهي الترابُ يكون أصلاً للشجرة ، ويكون مرتفعًا عما حولَه .*
*يريد : أنهم لما أكلوا ما قِبَلَهم من النبات ، ورعَوا ما حولَهم من المرعَى ، وجرَّد الاحتطابُ أصولَ الشجر من الشجر ، على حينِ إدبار من الربيع ، وإقبال من الصيفِ ، ردُّوا الجمالَ ؛ فانصرفوا إلى أعدادِهم ، ومياههم التي كانوا عليها ، وقد سمِنت جمالُهم ، ونما وبَرُها ، كما قال في بيت بعده :*
*عركركٍ ، مهجر الضؤبان ، أوَّمَه *** روضُ القِذاف ربيعًا أيَّ تأويمِ*
*و ( أوَّمَه ) : سمَّنه .*
*وكما قال الشماخ :*
*تربعَ أكنافَ القَنانِ ، فصارةٍ *** فماوانَ ، حتى قاظَ وهو زهومُ*
*أي : سمين .*
*ويصحِّح بيتَ هشام المتقدِّمَ قولُ ذي الرمَّة أخيه :*
*به عرصاتُ الحيِّ قوَّبن متنَه *** وجرَّد أثباجَ الجراثيم حاطبُهْ*
*وهو ثابت على الصواب في « العباب » ، و « التكملة » ، و « تاج العروس » . ومعدولٌ عنه في « التهذيب » ، و « اللسان » .*
*وفي هذه القصيدة أخطاءٌ كثيرةٌ من التصحيفِ ، والتحريفِ ، ورداءة الشرحِ ، تركتُ التعرُّض لها ، لأنها ليست داخلة في حدِّ ما ذكرنا .*

----------


## أبو قصي المنصور

*خاتمة* 
*وبعد ،*
*فلم يكن حسنًا ، ولا مقبولاً أن يدَّعي مدَّعٍ أني مخْطِئ في (( جميع )) تخطآتي لصقر ، وأنه ما حملني على ذلك إلا كذا ، وكذا من الأغراض السيئة التي لو أقررناها ، لكان يجب أن تنطبِق على كلّ ناقد ، وأولُهم هذا المتعقِّب في نقده لـ ( حلاق ) ، ونقده لكلامي ، وصقر في نقده لتحقيق ( شاكر ) . وأنا لا أدري كيف يسمِّي ( النقد ) ( اصطيادًا للعثرات ) مع أنه أول فاعل له ، على أني لم أخطِّئ صقرًا في شيء من تحقيقاته ؛ وإنما كلُّ الأمر أن صقرًا أنكرَ رواياتٍ صحيحة من كلام العرب ، ولجَّ في نفيها ، فقمت أدافع عنها ، وأثبت صحَّتها .*
*وقد تبيَّن في التعقيبات الأخيرة بحمد الله أني لم أظلمه في ما قلتُ ، إلا كلمة تحرجتُ منها ، وبينت الصواب فيها .*
*ذلك ، وقد أعرضت عن كثير من اللغو ، والتهريج ، والكلام الذي لا يُشرّف صاحبه ، ولا يليق أن يصدر من طالب عِلْم ، وتركت الجواب عن بعض ما ألفيتُ جوابَه قائمًا فيه .* 
والحمد لله ربِّ العالمين .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> *خاتمة*
> 
> *وبعد ،*
> *فلم يكن حسنًا ، ولا مقبولاً أن يدَّعي مدَّعٍ أني مخْطِئ في (( جميع )) تخطآتي لصقر ، وأنه ما حملني على ذلك إلا كذا ، وكذا من الأغراض السيئة التي لو أقررناها ، لكان يجب أن تنطبِق على كلّ ناقد ، وأولُهم هذا المتعقِّب في نقده لـ ( حلاق ) ، ونقده لكلامي ، وصقر في نقده لتحقيق ( شاكر ) . وأنا لا أدري كيف يسمِّي ( النقد ) ( اصطيادًا للعثرات ) مع أنه أول فاعل له ، على أني لم أخطِّئ صقرًا في شيء من تحقيقاته ؛ وإنما كلُّ الأمر أن صقرًا أنكرَ رواياتٍ صحيحة من كلام العرب ، ولجَّ في نفيها ، فقمت أدافع عنها ، وأثبت صحَّتها .*
> *وقد تبيَّن في التعقيبات الأخيرة بحمد الله أني لم أظلمه في ما قلتُ ، إلا كلمة تحرجتُ منها ، وبينت الصواب فيها .*
> *ذلك ، وقد أعرضت عن كثير من اللغو ، والتهريج ، والكلام الذي لا يُشرّف صاحبه ، ولا يليق أن يصدر من طالب عِلْم ، وتركت الجواب عن بعض ما ألفيتُ جوابَه قائمًا فيه .* 
> 
> والحمد لله ربِّ العالمين .


لا يزال يراعكم بالحق ممدودا .. وبالتسديد والتوفيق من الله - سبحانه وتعالى - موصولا .. آمين .. .

----------


## الهلالي

بارك الله فيك أخي فيصل، وزادك من واسع فضله علماً وعقلاً

ولقد أحسنتَ في الإعراض عمّا لا ينفع صاحبه يوم يلقى ربَّه عزّ وجلّ.

وكمال محاسنك في (أن تعامل مَن سبقك بما تحب أن يعاملَك به من لحقك).

----------


## ابن المهلهل

أخي أبا قصي ...
رفع الله قدرك ، وأبقى ذكرك .
كلام متين مرصَّع ، جميل منمق ، ينبئ عن علم وفير ، وعقل كبير ...
لا حرمنا الله منك

----------

